# Canyon Spectral CF 2015  - Wartezimmer und Praxis



## Constantius (16. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem das Spectral CF seit ein paar Tagen endlich zu bestellen ist und mir das Basismodell ausstattungs- und preismäßig prima passt, hab ich nun mein erstes Canyon bestellt und hier meinen ersten Thread eröffnet.







Zuerst habe ich etwas mit dem LTD mit XTR DI2 und Fox iCTD geliebäugelt - könnte schon cool sein mit einfachster Schaltungsbedienung und der elektronischen Fernbedienung für die Federelemente -, aber die wenig wahrscheinliche Verfügbarkeit von Ersatzteilen im nächsten Radladen bei einer Panne auf Reisen oder Tour haben mich dann doch von der DI2 Abstand nehmen lassen. Auch wäre mir die Fox 32 zu schwachbrüstig und die 34 nachzurüsten bringt kein gutes Gewichts/Leistungsverhältnis.

1x11 habe ich gestrichen nachdem ich bewusst ein paar Wochen meine Touren testweise so gefahren bin, wie es mit 1x11 statt 2x11 gewesen wäre. Es geht durchaus, auch steil bergauf, aber ab 1000 hm am Stück hoch macht es mit etwas mehr Trittfrequenz dann doch mehr Spaß als mit Dauerpowertreten, und wenn ich vorne ein entsprechend kleines KB nehmen würde, würde bergab wieder zuviel Trittfrequenz nötig sein, um den vollen Spaß zu haben. Wobei ich von Alpen und hohem Mittelgebirge rede, woanders mag 1x11 reichen und dem Profi sowieso.

Den Vorteil der XTR ohne DI2 beim SL gegenüber der X0 am Basismodell sehe ich nicht als so groß an, die DT 190er Naben des verbauten LRS werden im Forum als anfällig beschrieben, Fox 32 muss auch nicht sein. Die Schaltergonomie von SRAM gefällt mir dagegen sehr gut - also wird es das CF-Basismodell mit X0.

Geplantes Tuning:

Neue Fox 36 Talas 160, die soll noch nen Ticken besser sein als die Pike, was ich mir vorstellen kann seit ich die gigantisch gute neue 40 am Downhiller fahre. Außerdem kann man bei die 36 beliebig traveln und den Absenkungsgrad fein einstellen, werde es mal mit 150/110 probieren, damit sollten steilste Stiche ebenso locker gehen wie heftigstes Trailgeballer.

Mit anderem Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und tubeless sowie Wechsel auf Vecnum Moveloc mit mehr Absenkung (150 oder 170, mal sehen) lassen sich sowohl ca. 500 Gramm sparen als auch die Qualität verbessern.

Einzig beim LRS bin ich unschlüssig, aber ich denke ich werde es mal mit dem verbauten DT XM 1501 Spline ONE probieren, allerdings kommen dann noch richtige Reifen drauf (Maxxis HR und DHR). Wenn die Felgen am Ende nicht mitmachen, kommen eben haltbarere drauf, die Naben des LRS sind ja super.

Ich freu mich schon drauf - auch auf die Zeit mit euch hier im neuen Wartezimmer!


----------



## Constantius (16. Oktober 2014)

Ups, der Titel der Threads sollte das CF beinhalten, ich hoffe das kann ein Admin ändern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (17. Oktober 2014)

erledigt...


----------



## Constantius (17. Oktober 2014)

Super, danke!


----------



## Constantius (19. Oktober 2014)

Heho, mir ist langweilig hier ganz alleine im Wartezimmer . Während die Aluvariante und das Strive auch in Carbon eifrig bestellt und diskutiert werden, bin ich bisher offenbar der einzige Spectral-CF-Besteller.

Das kann doch nicht sein, Leute wo seid ihr 

Das hier finde ich cool, soll es angeblich auch so zu kaufen geben - farblich toll, aber 1x11 und die schmalen Mavics sind nicht so meins:






Mein unverbindlicher Liefertermin ist übrigens die KW 8.


----------



## Sylver46 (19. Oktober 2014)

Finde die Farbkombinationen alles andere als gelungen... Wieso nicht das gute alten Canyon Team Design. kW8 wäre aber natürlich gut


----------



## Constantius (20. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt ja eigentlich nur eine Farbkombi. Stealth ist weder eine Kombi noch eine Farbe, also bleibt das Electric Blue übrig. Und ob es die Kombi mit Gelb wirklich zu kaufen geben wird? Hätte es auch gerne bunter, aber vielleicht kann man ja sich irgendwo Decals in der Wunschfarbe machen lassen und es so etwas auflockern. Obwohl Stealth geht ja immer ...


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe mir das canyon spectral cf 9.0 am Samstag (Canyon open House) auch bestellt 






ich freue mich schon drauf;
und werde es erst mal so fahren wie es ist


----------



## think (24. Oktober 2014)

Zum allgemeinen Austauschen gebe ich auch gerne einen Kommentar ab. Das Bike (9.0 EX)  kommt, wie bei so ziemlich allen aktuellen Bestellungen im Februar.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen anstelle des Riserbars einen 780er Flatbar zu fahren und alle Spacer bis auf den letzten zu entfernen. Letzterer Muss durch die IPU wohl leider auf dem Schaft bleiben, ohne das sich der Anschlag mit dem Vorbau in die Quere kommt. Zu aller Anfang werde ich wohl erst die Spacer entfernen um die Höhe des Cockpits auszugleichen. Die Pike wird mit neuem Luftschaft auf 160mm getravelt und die Bereifung wird durch Michelin ersetzt.

lg


----------



## sunchild (24. Oktober 2014)

think schrieb:


> Zum allgemeinen Austauschen gebe ich auch gerne einen Kommentar ab. Das Bike (9.0 EX)  kommt, wie bei so ziemlich allen aktuellen Bestellungen im Februar.
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen anstelle des Riserbars einen 780er Flatbar zu fahren und alle Spacer bis auf den letzten zu entfernen. Letzterer Muss durch die IPU wohl leider auf dem Schaft bleiben, ohne das sich der Anschlag mit dem Vorbau in die Quere kommt. Zu aller Anfang werde ich wohl erst die Spacer entfernen um die Höhe des Cockpits auszugleichen. Die Pike wird mit neuem Luftschaft auf 160mm getravelt und die Bereifung wird durch Michelin ersetzt.
> 
> lg


Hast du den Umbau der Pike schon mal gemacht, bin nämlich auch am Überlegen? Bei mir aber evtl. von 140 auf 150 mm, habe mich aber noch nicht 100% entschieden was für ein Bike es wird.
Ist in der GA ja beschrieben, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie schwer es ist.


----------



## think (24. Oktober 2014)

Ist alles sehr simpel, den Umbau mit dem Luftschaft habe ich bei der aktuellen Revelation schon einmal gemacht. Bei der Pike ist es nichts anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzer (25. Oktober 2014)

Weiß jemand wie lang/kurz die Kettenstreben beim Spectral CF sind? Die Geometrie von CF und AL sollen ja gleich sein...

Radstand und Oberrohr und alle Winkel sind ja schon mal gleich. welcher Radstand stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## sunchild (26. Oktober 2014)

Boltzer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie lang/kurz die Kettenstreben beim Spectral CF sind? Die Geometrie von CF und AL sollen ja gleich sein...
> 
> Radstand und Oberrohr und alle Winkel sind ja schon mal gleich. welcher Radstand stimmt denn jetzt?



Das ist eine gute Frage, die kann dir sicherlich nicht mal Canyon beantworten ;-)
Die schreiben ja immer 425mm, dann kann aber der Radstand nicht stimmen, denn der ist ja gleich angegeben mit den AL Modellen...
Im Produktflyer habe sie noch für Al und CF 423 mm angegeben. Ist echt schon schwach was die da abliefern, was die Daten angeht.
https://www.canyon.com/eurobike2014/download/CAN_ProduktFlyer_DE.pdf


----------



## DeLocke (12. November 2014)

In der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige hat sich das Lieferdatum ca. 4 Wochen nach hinten verschoben.

Bei eurer Bestellung auch?


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (12. November 2014)

DeLocke schrieb:


> In der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige hat sich das Lieferdatum ca. 4 Wochen nach hinten verschoben.
> 
> Bei eurer Bestellung auch?



CF 9.0 ... na das kann ja heiter werden ... (vielleicht sogar sonnig)


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (14. November 2014)

... aber für alle, die schon bestellt haben , gilt der ursprüngliche Liefertermin! Canyon: "(...) Die erste Charge ist verkauft; die aktuellen Liefertermine gelten für Neu-Bestellungen.(...)"


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (18. November 2014)

Canyon: (...) Leider müssen wir Sie heute (18.11.) darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so  dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin auf die 13. Kalenderwoche 2015 verschieben wird.(...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dahinroller (19. November 2014)

Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> Canyon: (...) Leider müssen wir Sie heute (18.11.) darüber in Kenntnis setzen, dass es zu einem Lieferengpass bei einer Hauptkomponente gekommen ist, so  dass sich der von uns genannte Versandtermin auf die 13. Kalenderwoche 2015 verschieben wird.(...)



Hi ! Ja, das Gleiche musste ich Gestern auch leider in meinen Mails lesen. Hoffentlich bleibt es nun bei diesem Termin, sonst werde ich doch etwas anderes kaufen. Ich bin schon so gespannt auf das neue Teil...., aber notfalls bekommt halt ein anderer meine Euronen.
Kann denn Canyon sagen an was es hängt? Das als Trost versprochene "Multifunktionstuch" tröstet mich gar nicht.

Gruß Holger


----------



## sunchild (19. November 2014)

dahinroller schrieb:


> Hi ! Ja, das Gleiche musste ich Gestern auch leider in meinen Mails lesen. Hoffentlich bleibt es nun bei diesem Termin, sonst werde ich doch etwas anderes kaufen. Ich bin schon so gespannt auf das neue Teil...., aber notfalls bekommt halt ein anderer meine Euronen.
> Kann denn Canyon sagen an was es hängt? Das als Trost versprochene "Multifunktionstuch" tröstet mich gar nicht.
> 
> Gruß Holger



Ich nehme mal an der Rahmen. Sram oder sonstige Zulieferer werden wohl kaum ihren Liefertermin in fünf Monaten verschieben, bei mir ist es KW17 (vorher 16). Die Teile sind ja zur Zeit verfügbar und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die jetzt schon wissen dass es in fünf Monaten nicht passt, so lange braucht das Schiff nicht aus Taiwan oder China.
Nehme mal eher an dass das Werkzeug für die Rahmen noch nicht 100% steht, sonst kann ich mir nicht erklären warum es fünf Monate dauert bis die Bikes ausgeliefert werden können, die AL Version gibt es ja schon. Die Bikes auf der Messe sind bestimmt noch aus einem Prototypenwerkzeug.
Ist aber alles geraten.
Sehe es aber genau so, mal schauen was es bis dahin noch so auf dem Markt gibt. Vielleicht hat YT ja noch eine Überraschung


----------



## Guru (30. November 2014)

Liebe Spectral CF-Kollegen,

im AL-Thread haben wir mal die Daten von den bisherigen Besitzern gesammelt: Modell, Rahmengröße, Körpergröße, Schrittlänge. 

Vielleicht hilft euch das ja auch weiter.

*Username / Ausstattung / Größe d. bikes / Körpergröße / Schrittlänge*

*XL*
MadMax167 / AL 7.0 EX / XL / 195 / 93
FallobstFN / AL 7.0 EX / XL / 195 / 89
knubbl / AL 8.0 / XL / 189 / 94

*L*
andyyy85 / 7.0 EX / L / 186 / 90
Andreas84 / 7.0 / L /185 / 90,5
deralteser / AL 6.0 / L / 185 / 88
Sir bike a lot / 7.0 ex / L / 184 / 89
bíkegrapher / AL 8.0 EX / L / 184 / 89
-Max- / AL 7.0 / L / 184 / 89
mfleschler / AL 6.0 / L / 184 / 86
ramses04 / AL 8.0 EX / L / 184 / 88
Bjoern3003 / AL 7.0 / L / 182 / 88

*M*
hanz-hanz / 8.0 / M / 185 / 83
Horaff / AL 6.0 / M / 183 / 87-88
derbikeradler / AL 7.0 / M /180 / 87
Knilch / AL 7.0 EX / M / 178 / 84
Guru / AL 7.0 EX / M / 174 / 83
tommy_86 / 8.0 / M / 173 / 82

*S*
Boltzer / AL 7.0 EX / S / 177 / 81,5

Gerne dort ergänzen und den Nutzer *deralteser *kopieren, er ergänzt neue Infos immer im 1. Thread-Post.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (1. Dezember 2014)

Ok: hier meine Daten: an *deralteser*
*L* 
Akeey-Klaa / CF 9.0 / L / 188 / 89

Gruß @ndreas


----------



## dahinroller (20. Dezember 2014)

Patient verliert die Nerven und verlässt genervt das Wartezimmer ... !!!

Hallo Leute,
ich als "solventer Privatpatient" habe leider die Nerven verloren und meine Bestellung bei Canyon gecancelt.
Vielleicht kommt ihr ja so schneller zu eurem Spectral CF.
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Durchhaltekraft und dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät. Ich werde den Fred hier weiter beobachten und vielleicht ein anderes mal ein Canyon kaufen.
Mir ist die Warterei einfach zu nervig gewesen und bei dem milden Wetter momentan kann man noch schön biken, sofern man eines hat!
Somit habe ich mich diese Woche für eine anderes Bike entschieden.
Zur Auswahl stand ein Simplon Kibo Carbon (geht mehr in Richtung Allmountain, 130 mm Federweg) oder ein Radon Slide Carbon 160 (ist ein reines Enduro mit 160mm Federweg).
Ich habe mich letztlich für das Radon in 9.0 er Ausstattung entschieden und sogar noch satt Prozente bekommen, da sie bei Radon wegen Wasserschaden in Bonn gerade Ausverkauf machen und sogar auf die 2015er Modelle Prozente geben. Somit bin ich nun glücklich und kann das machen, was uns allen am meisten Spaß macht. Bitte kommentiert meine Entscheidung nicht unnötig, ich möchte hier keine Diskussion über "besseres" bike, "schlechteres" bike usw. lostreten. Ich hab mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht und lange überlegt. Also ich bin dann mal raus.

Mfg Holger


----------



## dakar_aut (20. Dezember 2014)

dahinroller schrieb:


> Patient verliert die Nerven und verlässt genervt das Wartezimmer ... !!!
> 
> Hallo Leute,
> ich als "solventer Privatpatient" habe leider die Nerven verloren und meine Bestellung bei Canyon gecancelt.
> ...



Hallo Holger,

warst du direkt in Bonn? Auf bike-discount.de habe ich keine reduzierten bikes gefunden...

mfg David


----------



## Constantius (23. Dezember 2014)

Heho,

bin hier auch raus, da das Bike ja nun erst zu Frühlingsanfang kommen soll und weitere Verzögerungen nicht wundern würden (aber mir den Start ins Jahr tüchtig verderben) hab ich mich nun für was anderes entschieden und storniert.

Viel Geduld beim Warten und viel Spaß mit dem sicher guten Bike!
Consti


----------



## dahinroller (24. Dezember 2014)

Constantius schrieb:


> Heho,
> 
> bin hier auch raus, da das Bike ja nun erst zu Frühlingsanfang kommen soll und weitere Verzögerungen nicht wundern würden (aber mir den Start ins Jahr tüchtig verderben) hab ich mich nun für was anderes entschieden und storniert.
> 
> ...



Hi Consti,
was ist es denn bei Dir jetzt für ein bike geworden?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Constantius (25. Dezember 2014)

Es ist noch am werden - und wird ein Santa Cruz Nomad. Damit lasse ich mich dann zwar doch auf 1x11 ein und damit auf eine ehrgeizigere Verringerung des Umfangs des "mittleren Rings" zugunsten der Oberschenkel, aber wird schon gehen. Man braucht ja Ziele. Die Brieftasche ist jedenfalls deutlich leichter geworden.


----------



## olligpunkt (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ganz schön ruhig hier im Forum. Sind die Carbon Varianten nicht so gefragt?
Ich hab mir jetzt das 9.0 bestellt und hoffe dass die angekündigte Lieferzeit halbwegs gehalten werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akeey-Klaa (19. Januar 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ganz schön ruhig hier im Forum. Sind die Carbon Varianten nicht so gefragt?
> Ich hab mir jetzt das 9.0 bestellt und hoffe dass die angekündigte Lieferzeit halbwegs gehalten werden kann.


... ja , wir warten leise, seit diversen Wochen; einige haben´s schon nicht mehr ausgehalten und das Handtuch geworfen. Ich fahre solange noch mein altes Canyon nerve xc. Dieses ist schwerer und ein gutes Training für das neue CF - das allerdings auch nicht von selber fahren wird


----------



## GrüneRose (20. Januar 2015)

Sei froh, im Strive Wartezimmer fliegen die Fetzen. Schon interessant, liegt wohl an der anderen Zielgruppe des Strive vs. Spectral.

Überlege noch, ob ich von 9.0 EX auf 9.0 SL gehe, (weil ich wenig Lust auf teure Verschleißteile für die X01 habe). Hab aber noch keinen Test der neuen Fox Talas gelesen (gerade im Vergleich zur Pike), das hält mich davon ab.


----------



## sunchild (20. Januar 2015)

GrüneRose schrieb:


> Sei froh, im Strive Wartezimmer fliegen die Fetzen. Schon interessant, liegt wohl an der anderen Zielgruppe des Strive vs. Spectral.
> 
> Überlege noch, ob ich von 9.0 EX auf 9.0 SL gehe, (weil ich wenig Lust auf teure Verschleißteile für die X01 habe). Hab aber noch keinen Test der neuen Fox Talas gelesen (gerade im Vergleich zur Pike), das hält mich davon ab.



Und warum dann kein 9.0?


----------



## G.Heim (26. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mal bei Canyon die maximale Satteleinstecktiefe für das Spectral CF L erfragt:
300mm
Damit passt meine Vecnum Moveloc 200 mit 285mm Einstecktiefe in dieses Bike.

Bisher war ich auf das Strive fixiert.
Hat mal jemand im Showroom die Reifenfreiheit beim Spectral CF genauer angeschaut?
Ich nehme mal an, die ist genauso beschränkt wie beim Strive?
Wo ich so gerne mit fetten Reifen fahre.

Und dann frage ich mich noch, ob man mit 140mm Federweg leben kann?
(Ruppige S2/S3 Trails, ein bisschen Bikepark...)
Ich wollte eigentlich 160mm. Das Torque mit 180 hat über alles drübergebügelt und die aktive Fahrtechnik leidete drunter.
Aber 140mm? Gut vorne wird die Pike auf 160 umgebaut.

Gewicht und Geo sprechen für das Spectral. Ideal für lange Alpenanstiege und Tragepassagen...


----------



## olligpunkt (27. Januar 2015)

Sollte man nervös werden wenn die Lieferzeit bei meinem bestellten Modell aktuell 6 Wochen später anzeigt als bei meiner Bestellung letzte Woche?
Wie ist hier die Erfahrung?


----------



## Domowoi (27. Januar 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Sollte man nervös werden wenn die Lieferzeit bei meinem bestellten Modell aktuell 6 Wochen später anzeigt als bei meiner Bestellung letzte Woche?
> Wie ist hier die Erfahrung?



Ne eher nicht. Die Räder werden immer in Chargen produziert, also wenn eine ausverkauft ist, dauert es halt ein paar Wochen bis die nächste Charge produziert wird. Die Lieferzeit auf deiner Bestellbestätigung gilt.


----------



## knuddelbaers (29. Januar 2015)

Bei mir dauert es auch noch ein wenig -> KW12 (9.0)
Falls es noch jmd interessieren sollte: 182 - 87 - Gr. M

Und das Speci ist ja offiziell S3. Für Bikepark ist das Strive (S4) mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und den stabileren Rahmen besser geeignet.


----------



## Seppoo (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich darf mich mit in die Reihe der Wartenden stellen. Gestern bestellt, Spectral CF 9.0 in transparent blue und Rahmengröße M, Lieferzeitpunkt KW 14. 
Da ich schon seit Oktober auch auf mein neues Auto warte, bin ich Geduld gewohnt. ;-) Und jetzt kommt beides in der gleichen Woche -> Doppelte Freude.
Ich habe auch sehr lange zwischen Strive und Spectral überlegt, schließlich hat eine Probefahrt mit beiden Bikes die Entscheidung erleichtert. Das Strive ist ein super Bike und ich bevorzuge auch die Abfahrtsorientierte Fahrweise, allerdings bin ich mit dem Spectral etwas flexibler unterwegs. Auch ich werde die Pike entweder auf 150 oder 160mm Federweg tunen und den 780mm Lenker vom CF 9.0 EX verbauen. Bei den Reifen würde ich ebenfalls gern auf etwas breiteres gehen. Entweder Hans Dampf 2.35 oder conti trail king in 2.4. Das Entscheide ich aber dann wenn es soweit ist. Ebenfalls habe ich mir auch schon die Farblich passenden Pedale zum Bike bestellt. Air Evo ME 03 Titan Pedal blau von HT. 

Gruß


----------



## G.Heim (29. Januar 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> allerdings bin ich mit dem Spectral etwas flexibler unterwegs. Anhang anzeigen 355212


 Warum? Bitte erläutern.
Hast du bei deiner Probefahrt mal die Reifenfreiheit bei Strive und Spectral angeschaut?
Geht da ein matschbehangener HD rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppoo (29. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte mit dem Spectral auch gerne Alpenüberquerungen machen, da finde ich das Strive mehr als ungeeignet dafür. Und das Spectral ist ein guter Mix aus, super Klettereigenschaften gepaart mit einem relativ potenten Fahrwerk. Das Strive bleibt für mich trotz Shape Shifter ein abfahrtorientiertes Bike.


----------



## sunchild (29. Januar 2015)

Ich muss mich leider noch bis KW17 gedulden, CF 9.0 in S, Farbe stealth.
Werde es dann auf 1x11 umbauen. 50mm Syntace Megaforce 2 liegt auch schon bereit. Gabel bleibt erst mal auf 140mm solange ich noch mein SX Trail habe.


----------



## Seppoo (29. Januar 2015)

Lasst ihr euch die Bikes liefern oder holt ihr es selbst ab?


----------



## knuddelbaers (30. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob Strive oder Spectral. Das Strive Race in M passte mir von der Größe her sehr gut. Aber mit 1x11 fühle ich mich dann doch etwas zu eingeschränkt. Ich fahre halt gern schnell, bei steilen Anstiegen wiederum geht mir immer recht schnell die Puste aus. Und bei der Regulären Geometrie war mir die Größe M zu kompakt und die L dann wiederum zu lang. Auf dem Spectral in Größe M habe ich mich gleich richtig wohl gefühlt. Zudem sitzt man gefühlt nicht so hochbeinig. Der leichte Rahmen und die nur 140mm beim Spectral laden gerade zum spielen ein. Da ich echt viel Bock auf die neue Pike und die neue Guide RS habe, blieb letztendlich nur noch das 9.0 übrig. 

Ich werde vermutlich auch die Reifen auf 2.4 Zoll TrailKing umbauen, damit ich es im Trail richtig krachen lassen kann. Ob nur Vorne (wie beim Strive 8.0) oder Vorne und Hinten weiß ich noch nicht. Vernünftig wäre sicherlich nur den vorderen Reifen zu tauschen. Aber Vorne und Hinten mit 2.4 Zoll sieht einfach cooler aus  Und vom Platz her mache ich mir da keine Gedanken. Optisch müsste da hinten ein 2.4er noch locker rein gehen. Vorne sowieso. Und mein Nerve 29er fahre ich derzeit auch mit 2.35 Hans Dampf und hatte bisher keine Probleme. Gespannt bin ich dann noch auf den CaneCreek Dämpfer. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie der sich im Gelände dann verhält. Mit Fox bin ich bisher recht zufrieden gewesen. 

Und mein Rad werde ich in Koblenz abholen. Die Stadt Koblenz kann man sich ja auch so mal etwas ansehen. Das Deutsche Eck, die Seilbahn und die Innenstadt mit den vielen Marktplätzen ist sehr sehenswert.


----------



## Seppoo (30. Januar 2015)

knuddelbaers schrieb:


> Auf dem Spectral in Größe M habe ich mich gleich richtig wohl gefühlt. Zudem sitzt man gefühlt nicht so hochbeinig. Der leichte Rahmen und die nur 140mm beim Spectral laden gerade zum spielen ein. Da ich echt viel Bock auf die neue Pike und die neue Guide RS habe, blieb letztendlich nur noch das 9.0 übrig.
> .



Genau so ging es mir auch. Das Spectral lag mir sofort. Ich bin auch das 9.0 EX in Größe L gefahren aber das war mir trotz sehr kurzem Vorbau einen tacken zu groß. Auch der Mitarbeiter hat mir dann zum M geraten, aber bei so kleinen Testfahrten auf dem Hof von Canyon lässt sich so etwas schlecht beurteilen. Ich finde ob ein Bike passt merkt man erst am Berg. Aber ich denke mit 1.81m passt das auch am Berg. 
Ich kann jedem der nicht gerade eine ewig lange Anfahrt hat, das Bike persönlich abzuholen. Ich fahre extra aus dem Schwarzwald nach Koblenz und hole zusammen mit einem Kumpel gleich zwei Bikes ab. Die Atmosphäre beim Abholen ist fast wie bei einem Neuwagen. Das Fahrrad wird auf einen Sockel erhöht platziert und zusammen mit einem Mitarbeiter mit allem Wissenwerten übergeben.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (30. Januar 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Ebenfalls habe ich mir auch schon die Farblich passenden Pedale zum Bike bestellt. Air Evo ME 03 Titan Pedal blau von HT


Bei mir sind´s diese : Sixpack Skywalker 2 Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geri1985 (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo Freunde 

Bin jz auch in der Liste der wartenden. Habe heute früh das 9.0 in stealth bestellt! Freue mich schon jz auf das neue Bike. lieferzeitpunkt kW 17 (leider) Mal schauen obs das auch wird ;-)


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Februar 2015)

knuddelbaers schrieb:


> Und mein Rad werde ich in Koblenz abholen. Die Stadt Koblenz kann man sich ja auch so mal etwas ansehen. Das Deutsche Eck, die Seilbahn und die Innenstadt mit den vielen Marktplätzen ist sehr sehenswert.


 
Koblenz ist so sehenswert wie ein gebrauchtes Taschentuch! *Duckundweg*
Abholen kann Sinn machen und der Showroom ist auch ganz nice. Gerade wenn man wenig Ahnung hat, kann Dir der Canyon-Mitarbeiter gute Einstellungstipps geben.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Seppoo (19. Februar 2015)

Heute gab es ein Lieferzeit update, KW12 statt KW14.


----------



## sunchild (19. Februar 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Heute gab es ein Lieferzeit update, KW12 statt KW14.



Und ich hatte mich schon gefreut dass es bald Bilder und Berichte gibt. Da müssen wir wohl noch warten, meins soll ja erst in KW17 gebaut werden, da Größe S.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (20. Februar 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Heute gab es ein Lieferzeit update, KW12 statt KW14.


.. bei mir hat sich nichts upgedatet ... ... meine magische Woche heißt dreizehn


----------



## grobi59 (20. Februar 2015)

knuddelbaers schrieb:


> Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob Strive oder Spectral. Das Strive Race in M passte mir von der Größe her sehr gut. Aber mit 1x11 fühle ich mich dann doch etwas zu eingeschränkt. Ich fahre halt gern schnell, bei steilen Anstiegen wiederum geht mir immer recht schnell die Puste aus. Und bei der Regulären Geometrie war mir die Größe M zu kompakt und die L dann wiederum zu lang. Auf dem Spectral in Größe M habe ich mich gleich richtig wohl gefühlt.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Race M ist in allen Bereichen größer als das Regular L, wie kann dir das dann im Vergleich zum Race M zu groß sein?
Ist nicht doof gemeint, möchte es nur verstehen.


----------



## knuddelbaers (21. Februar 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Race M ist in allen Bereichen größer als das Regular L, wie kann dir das dann im Vergleich zum Race M zu groß sein?
> Ist nicht doof gemeint, möchte es nur verstehen.



Da hatte mich mein Gefühl wahrscheinlich verlassen ;-) Nichts desto trotz habe ich mich auf dem Spectral CF einfach wohler gefühlt. Vielleicht lag es auch an dem kleineren Stack. Ich erstelle hier mal eine Vergleichstabelle. Danach kann ja fleißig gefachsimpelt werden:

Modell - Größe - Stack - Reach - Stack to Reach

Strive Reg M 606 422 1,44
Strive Rac M 615 448 1,37
Spectral - M 598 430 1,39
Strive Reg L.  624 442 1,41
Strive Rac L.  627 468 1,34
Spectral - L.  621 455 1,36


----------



## Joemac (25. Februar 2015)

YES!!!
bestellt.. Spectral CF 9.0 transparent blau, Grösse M und sollte KW15 ausgeliefert werden.

hier meine Daten: an *deralteser*
joemac / CF 9.0 / M / 168 / 77


----------



## sunchild (25. Februar 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> YES!!!
> bestellt.. Spectral CF 9.0 transparent blau, Grösse M und sollte KW15 ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> hier meine Daten: an *deralteser*
> joemac / CF 9.0 / M / 168 / 77



Super, wieder einer mehr. Wird ja auch mal Zeit. Ist ja nicht viel los hier. Alle warten sehnsüchtig.

Spannend, ich habe mir mit gleichen Daten ein S bestellt. Wollte es aber auch eher kürzer und verspielter. Das Spectral hat auch nur einen 10 mm kürzeren Radstand als das SX Trail und das Oberrohr vom Spectral ist sogar 10 mm länger. Wenn man die Oberrohränge, horizontal gemessen, vergleichen kann. Keine Ahnung ob das genorm ist.

Hoffe wir sind beide super zufrieden


----------



## Joemac (26. Februar 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Super, wieder einer mehr. Wird ja auch mal Zeit. Ist ja nicht viel los hier. Alle warten sehnsüchtig.
> 
> Spannend, ich habe mir mit gleichen Daten ein S bestellt. Wollte es aber auch eher kürzer und verspielter. Das Spectral hat auch nur einen 10 mm kürzeren Radstand als das SX Trail und das Oberrohr vom Spectral ist sogar 10 mm länger. Wenn man die Oberrohränge, horizontal gemessen, vergleichen kann. Keine Ahnung ob das genorm ist.
> 
> Hoffe wir sind beide super zufrieden




Hi..
ich fuhr nach Koblenz um sicherer zu sein welches zu mir passt! Wollte zuerst ein Spectral 9.9 im S, aber das war mir zu kurz, der Lenker berührte das Knie beim wenden auf dem Parkplatz! Dann hab ich das Spectral AL 7.0 ausprobiert im S und war etwas besser beim wenden und dann am Schluss noch das CF 9.0 im M und es passte für mich viel besser. Der Konfigurator sagte auch S 
Viel Spass! Gruss J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunchild (2. März 2015)

Es tut sich langsam was:
http://dirtmountainbike.de/instagram/photos/918361107281885317_458431165
Da wird es vielleicht auch noch ein paar Zeilen auf mtbNEWS geben. Hoffe ich doch, bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Test vom CF gesehen.


----------



## GrüneRose (4. März 2015)

Bin wieder raus, das Strive soll sich erst mal bewähren. Frohes warten noch


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (6. März 2015)

Bald hat das Warten ein Ende . Dennoch, es (- das marternde Warten) verleitet zu dem einen oder anderen Ersatzkauf: Der neue Helm (Cratoni-Alltrack) ist schon da ...


----------



## Seppoo (6. März 2015)

Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> Bald hat das Warten ein Ende . Dennoch, es (- das marternde Warten) verleitet zu dem einen oder anderen Ersatzkauf: Der neue Helm (Cratoni-Alltrack) ist schon da ...
> Anhang anzeigen 366513



Der passt aber farblich wie die Faust aufs Auge!!! Da könnte ich aber auch schwach werden.


----------



## Seppoo (7. März 2015)

Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> Bald hat das Warten ein Ende . Dennoch, es (- das marternde Warten) verleitet zu dem einen oder anderen Ersatzkauf: Der neue Helm (Cratoni-Alltrack) ist schon da ...
> Anhang anzeigen 366513



Darf ich mal fragen wo du den Helm gekauft hast?


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (7. März 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wo du den Helm gekauft hast?


... ich habe ihn direkt von Cratoni bekommen, er wird ab jetzt ausgeliefert; allerdings habe ich ihn beim "Bike-Ausschreiben" gewonnen ...


----------



## sunchild (11. März 2015)

Habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen  Letze Info von Canyon war KW17, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es nur das Schaltauge ist, oder schon das Bike.

die letzte Etappe startet: Wir machen Ihre Bestellung zurzeit versandfertig und übergeben
sie innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden an unseren Logistikpartner DHL.
Sobald die Ware auf dem Weg zu Ihnen ist, erhalten Sie per E-Mail eine persönliche Sendungsnummer,
mit der Sie den Transportstatus Ihrer Sendung ganz bequem online verfolgen können.


----------



## Domowoi (11. März 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen  Letze Info von Canyon war KW17, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es nur das Schaltauge ist, oder schon das Bike.[...]



Wenn es das Bike ist müsste bei der DHL Paketverfolgung irgendwo Sperrgut stehen.


----------



## sunchild (11. März 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Wenn es das Bike ist müsste bei der DHL Paketverfolgung irgendwo Sperrgut stehen.


Es ist Sperrgut 
Bevor ich die Sendungs ID bekommen habe hatte ich noch mit Canyon gechattet. Er meinte das Bike ist unterwegs, waren früher da als erwartet  
Wer also auch ein 9.0 stealth in S letztes Jahr bestellt hat sollte auch Post haben, oder die Tage bekommen.
Wobei eigentlich Größe M vorher da sein sollte, als ich damals bestellt hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akeey-Klaa (11. März 2015)

NEID


----------



## sunchild (14. März 2015)

Heute war es so weit 
Ich hatte schon sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Bilder von euch gewartet, da ja das "M" eher dran sein sollte. Da ich meins heute bekommen habe sollt ihr natürlich nicht länger auf Bilder warten.
Hier also erst mal ein paar Bilder, die Tage mehr.
Da Gewicht ja auch immer ein Thema ist, Größe S out of the Box ohne Pedale 12,4kg.
Es sieht einfach nur geil aus. Der Rahmen ist echt super schön.


----------



## sunchild (14. März 2015)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Auf dem einen sieht man auch die Lagen Carbon am Oberrohr, war im Strive Thread ja auch schon mal ein Thema. Nicht schön, mich stört es aber nicht, ist nun mal Carbon ohne extra Lackierung.
Pedale sind erst mal nur zum Probefahren dran, die anderen sind noch nicht da. Bike sollte ja erst in 6 Wochen kommen. Will mich aber nicht beschweren


----------



## Cubeamsrider (15. März 2015)

Black Beauty


----------



## zeandre21 (15. März 2015)

Sieht echt stark aus!!

Wenn mein Strive CF nicht in KW 15 (wie angekündigt) kommt werde ich wohl auf das Sepectral CF in stealth ausweichen müssen!!  

Optisch gefällt mir das stealth viel besser als das factory enduro team (black) oder electric blue des Strives..

Verdammt chic!


----------



## sunchild (15. März 2015)

Und in echt ist das Stealth noch besser aus als auf den Bildern, je nach Licht wirkt es auch mal ganz schwarz und man sieht die Lagen nicht. Das Unterrohr sieht einfach nur geil aus. Richtig schön dick mit der durchlaufenden Kante.
So, nun wird erst mal auf 1x11 umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeandre21 (15. März 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Und in echt ist das Stealth noch besser aus als auf den Bildern, je nach Licht wirkt es auch mal ganz schwarz und man sieht die Lagen nicht. Das Unterrohr sieht einfach nur geil aus. Richtig schön dick mit der durchlaufenden Kante.
> So, nun wird erst mal auf 1x11 umgebaut.


..Die Bestellung ist gerade raus..


----------



## deralteser (15. März 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Auf dem einen sieht man auch die Lagen Carbon am Oberrohr, war im Strive Thread ja auch schon mal ein Thema. Nicht schön, mich stört es aber nicht, ist nun mal Carbon ohne extra Lackierung.
> Pedale sind erst mal nur zum Probefahren dran, die anderen sind noch nicht da. Bike sollte ja erst in 6 Wochen kommen. Will mich aber nicht beschweren
> Anhang anzeigen 369245 Anhang anzeigen 369246 Anhang anzeigen 369247 Anhang anzeigen 369248 Anhang anzeigen 369249 Anhang anzeigen 369250



Ja ich weis - ich gehöre hier nicht hin  Ich fahre ja kein Plastik! Igitt!

UND DAS WAR EIN BÖSER SCHERZ!

Das bike macht mich definitiv an! Ich in gespannt wie es sich schlägt! Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (16. März 2015)

Jetzt zu bestellen lohnt sich wohl nicht mehr. Wenn es letztendlich ausgeliefert wird, kommen schon die 2016er Modelle.

Die gelben Aufkleber müssen da aber noch ab!


----------



## sunchild (16. März 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Jetzt zu bestellen lohnt sich wohl nicht mehr. Wenn es letztendlich ausgeliefert wird, kommen schon die 2016er Modelle.
> 
> Die gelben Aufkleber müssen da aber noch ab!


War klar dass das noch kommen musste ;-)
Das war wie gesagt nur eine Probefahrt, da war ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich es behalte. Da ich in Hamburg wohne kam eine Probefahrt für mich nicht infrage.
Die Aufkleber sind nun alle ab und der Plastikschutz hinter der Kassette fliegt natürlich auch raus.
Im Laufe der Woche gibt es dann Bilder mit dem 1x11 Antrieb. Ich warte noch auf die Kassette.


----------



## knuddelbaers (20. März 2015)

Hast du bei deinen Umbauvorhaben auch an die spezielle Freilaufgröße für SRAM 1x11 Kassette gedacht? Für was für einen Freilaufkörper hast du dich da entschieden?


----------



## sunchild (20. März 2015)

knuddelbaers schrieb:


> Hast du bei deinen Umbauvorhaben auch an die spezielle Freilaufgröße für SRAM 1x11 Kassette gedacht? Für was für einen Freilaufkörper hast du dich da entschieden?


Ja habe ich und es passt alles.
Bestellnummer von HiBike 41567259
DT Swiss Umrüstkit Rotor Kit MTB Sram XD für XX1/X01 142/12mm und 157/12mm TA
Der hat 142/12mm.
Wenn ich es schaffe gibt es heute ein paar Bilder vom Umbau. Hat auf jeden Fall noch mal gut Gewicht gelassen 
Mehr dazu heute Abend.
Musste aber auch leider festtellen dass ein Kratzer hinten auf der Innenseite beim Ausfallende ist. Hab Canyon schon angeschrieben, mal schauen was die sagen.


----------



## Seppoo (20. März 2015)

Es ist endlich so weit. Das Bike ist seit heute abholbereit, Termin ist am 31.März.


----------



## sunchild (20. März 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Es ist endlich so weit. Das Bike ist seit heute abholbereit, Termin ist am 31.März.


Cool, endlich der nächste.

So, nun aber zu meinem Hobel.
Hab da ja ein bisschen was geändert.
Umbau auf 1x11
Latexschläuche, wiegen zwar nur 10-20g weniger, aber sind meiner Meinung nach Pannensicherer als die Light Schläuche. Umbau auf Tubless folgt wenn ich weiß welche Reifen ich fahren werde. Werde erst die Trail King mal antesten. Vorne werde ich dann den Onza Ibex 2.25 FRC120 mal ausprobieren. Ist 80 g leichter und soll besseren Seitenhalt haben. Die Schulterstollen sehen auch etwas besser aus als bei dem Trailking in 2.2.
Die kleine Kettenführung unten demontiert.
Ohne Pedale waren es 11,8kg mit sind es 12,1kg. Das ist schon mal super.
Habe hier noch einen 50mm Vorbau, der auch noch ran soll, will aber erst mal den 60mm testen.
Lenker werde ich auch erst mal fahren, aber irgend wie gefällt mir der 9° Backsweep nicht.

Hier noch das Bild vom Kratzer den ich oben im Post angesprochen hatte und eins vom RaceFace NW DirectMount Kettenblatt. Die Pins der Pedale habe ich innen holgebohrt für mehr Grip.


----------



## sunchild (22. März 2015)

Leute ihr könnt euch auf das Bike freuen. Hab ich eigentlich schon mal gesagt dass es einfach nur geil aussieht, ich glaube schon. Bin immer wieder begeistert wenn ich dran vorbeilaufe.
Aber nicht nur dass, heute war ich endlich im Gelände. Größe passt gut, und es fährt sich super. Muss nun noch ein bisschen mit den Dämpfern rumspielen, für die erste Ausfahrt aber schon mal sehr gut. Habe mich gleich wohl gefühlt und es geht einfach richtig gut. Bergauf wie bergab. Kurvenspeed ist auch gut, werde aber vorne aber noch mal den Onza Ibex testen. Fühlt sich so an als geht da noch ein bisschen mehr.
Vorbau kommt auch noch mal etwas tiefer.
Die Kettenstreben sind übrigens wie gedacht wie beim AL 430mm und nicht wie auf der Homepage 425mm.

Leute die wie ich eine Schrittlänge von 77cm haben und ein M haben wollen, ich fahre S, sollten dies Probefahren. Bei mir hat die Sattelstütze noch 23mm Luft nach unten. Der M Rahmen hat ein 45 mm längeres Sattelrohr. Kommt natürlich auch noch auf die Sohlendicke der Schuhe und Höhe der Pedale an.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder für die Wartenden.


----------



## Boltzer (22. März 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Leute die wie ich eine Schrittlänge von 77cm haben und ein M haben wollen, ich fahre S, sollten dies Probefahren. Bei mir hat die Sattelstütze noch 23mm Luft nach unten. Der M Rahmen hat ein 45 mm längeres Sattelrohr. Kommt natürlich auch noch auf die Sohlendicke der Schuhe und Höhe der Pedale an.



Da brauchst dann aber dicke Sohlen, oder seeeehr kurze Kurbeln.... Unter 80 cm SL ein M Rahmen geht nicht, zumindest nicht mit der verbauten Reverb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppoo (23. März 2015)

So, noch eine Woche dann ist es endlich so weit. Umbauteile sind schon fast alle eingetroffen. 

Leider habe ich heute die Nachricht bekommen, dass mein Air Shaft für die Pike 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit benötigt. Habe mich für die Travel-Option auf 160 mm entschieden. 

Als Reifen liegen die Maxxis Ardent Protection Faltreifen in 2,4 bereit, die sind sogar noch 20g leichter als die montierten 2,2er Contis. Allerdings stört mich erheblich die gelbe Maxxis-Aufschrift. Da gibt es wie hier im Forum schon gelesen aber Lösungen für.

Beim Lenker wurde es der Race Face Next Carbon in 760 mm breite. Und das auch im Cockpit die Farbe blau vorhanden ist, gab es noch die Ergon GE1 slim Blue Griffe. 
Somit melde ich mich erst wieder wenn das gute Stück sicher in seinem neuen Zuhause angekommen ist. Bis dahin.


----------



## sunchild (23. März 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Als Reifen liegen die Maxxis Ardent Protection Faltreifen in 2,4 bereit, die sind sogar noch 20g leichter als die montierten 2,2er Contis. Allerdings stört mich erheblich die gelbe Maxxis-Aufschrift. Da gibt es wie hier im Forum schon gelesen aber Lösungen für.


@Seppoo  Magst du den Ardent dann mal auf die Waage packen, habe noch kein Gewicht gefunden außer dass vom Hersteller.
Die 2.2 er Trailking bei mir haben 760 und 780g auf die Waage gebracht.
Der Ardent käme bei mir evtl. als Hinterreifen in Frage.


----------



## Seppoo (23. März 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> @Seppoo  Magst du den Ardent dann mal auf die Waage packen, habe noch kein Gewicht gefunden außer dass vom Hersteller.
> Die 2.2 er Trailking bei mir haben 760 und 780g auf die Waage gebracht.
> Der Ardent käme bei mir evtl. als Hinterreifen in Frage.



mache ich, sobald ich eine Küchenwaage Griffbereit habe.


----------



## Seppoo (24. März 2015)

@sunchild: leider kann ich Dir noch kein Gewicht zum Ardent sagen, aber ich reiche es schnellst möglich nach. Kannst du mir mal die Länge vom verbauten Vorbau sagen? Bei Canyon finde ich keine Angaben.


----------



## Seppoo (25. März 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> @Seppoo  Magst du den Ardent dann mal auf die Waage packen, habe noch kein Gewicht gefunden außer dass vom Hersteller.
> Die 2.2 er Trailking bei mir haben 760 und 780g auf die Waage gebracht.
> Der Ardent käme bei mir evtl. als Hinterreifen in Frage.



Also ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit zum wiegen, es sind 750g, 10 weniger als Herstellerangabe.


----------



## sunchild (25. März 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Also ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit zum wiegen, es sind 750g, 10 weniger als Herstellerangabe.


Super, danke für die Info.
Das ist ja mal eine Ansage. Breiter und leichter. Die 2.4 Ardent bauen einiges breiter als die 2.2 Conti Trail King, oder wirken durch die größeren Schulterstollen viel breiter. Habe beides im Flur stehen. Die Ardent sind zwar 26", das spielt ja aber keine Rolle. Die Felgen sind bis auf 0,5mm Innendurchmesser identisch.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (26. März 2015)

Ich bin heute von dieser Woche (KW13) auf KW19 (zum zweiten mal) verschoben worden (Spectral CF 9.0 transparent blue, Gr.L). "Die Rahmen sind noch nicht da (...)"
Dass man diese Info erst nach einem investigativen Telefonmarathon erhält ist ...
 ... zu mindest bemerkenswert.

Edit: Um 16:58 kam die mail an alle; und natürlich werden wir wieder beschenkt : Sonnenbrille.
Falls das so weitergeht, habe ich mein Equipment für die nächsten Jahre bald beisammen

Aber ich sehe im Strive Wartezimmer gibts auch viele Geschenke:



OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das sagt leider gar nix aus.
> 
> Meine Story:
> - Bestellt am Releasetag -> LieferKW 44
> ...


----------



## Joemac (29. März 2015)

Ja, mein Liefertermin wurde auch von KW14 auf KW16 verschoben!
Muss noch Geduld haben


----------



## Seppoo (1. April 2015)

So, heute war es endlich soweit. 
Die Anfahrt war Wetterbedingt ein großes Abenteuer und nach 3 Stunden fahrt waren wir endlich da. Wir sind mit zwei Autos angereist, da ein Kumpel auch sein Nerve abgeholt hat, und es zu viert und zwei Rädern etwas eng geworden wäre. 
Den eigentlichen Abholtermin hatten wir um 13 Uhr, aber als wir um 12 Uhr schon durch den Showroom gelaufen sind, standen unsere Bikes schon im Abholbereich bereit. Nach dem Abgleich der VGA Nummer ginge dann auch schon an die Einführung in die technischen Details. Da es nicht mein erstes Mountainbike ist, viel das etwas kürzer aus als normal. Wichtigster Punkt für mich war das perfekte Set-up für den Cane Creek Dämpfer und seine Einstellmöglichkeiten. 
Dann ging es Richtung Kasse, da ich aber schon per Überweisung im voraus bezahlt hatte, hat es sich hier nur noch auf eine Empfangs-Unterschrift beschränkt. Dann habe wir uns noch ein Mittagessen im Canyon Bistro genehmigt. Nachdem die Schätzchen gut verstaut in den Autos waren, ging es wieder Richtung Heimat. 
Anbei gibt es noch ein Foto aus dem Handy. Schönere Bilder folgen, sobald ich mehr Zeit habe und auch schon mit den ersten Umbauten begonnen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (2. April 2015)

Hat jemand mal den Rahmen aufs reale gewicht prüfen können oder irgendwo nen bild gefunden?


----------



## Seppoo (6. April 2015)

So ich habe gestern mal ein paar schönere Bilder gemacht. Pedale musste ich in schwarze tauschen, da das Blau in Wirklichkeit leider gar nicht gepasst hat. Ansonsten habe ich die Maxxis schon drauf. Mein neuer Lenker kommt erst am Donnerstag und wird zusammen mit dem neuen Vorbau am Wochenende montiert, im gleichen Atemzug wird dann auch gleich die Pike auf 160mm getravellt. Und dann steht endlich auch die erste Ausfahrt an.


----------



## sunchild (6. April 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Keine Zeit gehabt, oder warum bist du nicht so schon mal eine Runde durch den Wald geheizt? Die Umbauten kann man dann ja immer noch machen. Ist ja auch interessant wie sich dann das Fahrverhalten verändert.
Bis Do. ist ja nicht mehr lange, also viel Spaß bei der ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Seppoo (6. April 2015)

nee leider noch keine Zeit gehabt , und diese Woche muss es auch noch auf den heiß ersehnten Waldboden warten und das trotz der Hammer Wettervorhersage.


----------



## Jensemann76 (7. April 2015)

so Leute, ich reihe mich auch mal hier in die Warteliste ein. 

Spectral CF 9.0 transparent blue
Liefertermin: KW18


----------



## Jensemann76 (7. April 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Pedale musste ich in schwarze tauschen, da das Blau in Wirklichkeit leider gar nicht gepasst hat.




Deine bestellten MT Pedale in blau hatte ich eigentlich auch in Erwägung gezogen. Ist der Farbunterschied so deutlich? Auf den Bildern sieht der Farbton 100% gleich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppoo (8. April 2015)

Jensemann76 schrieb:


> Deine bestellten MT Pedale in blau hatte ich eigentlich auch in Erwägung gezogen. Ist der Farbunterschied so deutlich? Auf den Bildern sieht der Farbton 100% gleich aus



Ja sah leider nicht so schön aus. Das Blau von Canyon ist in Wirklichkeit nicht ganz so hell. In der Sonne war der Unterschied nicht ganz so dramatisch, aber es hat mir einfach nicht gefallen. Und die schwarzen finde ich jetzt fast schöner.


----------



## Joemac (8. April 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Mein neuer Lenker kommt erst am Donnerstag und wird zusammen mit dem neuen Vorbau am Wochenende montiert, im gleichen Atemzug wird dann auch gleich die Pike auf 160mm getravellt. Und dann steht endlich auch die erste Ausfahrt an.



Hallo Seppoo

Was hast du für einen Lenker und Vorbau bestellt? Bin mir am überlegen ob der Renthal Fatbar Carbon Light mit dem Renthal Apex passen würde. Warte aber zuerst noch ab ob ich eine andere Vorbaulänge nehmen soll.

Und was meinst du mit Pike auf 160mm travelln? modifizierst du etwas an der 140mm Pike dir dran ist oder tauscht du die aus?

Danke für dein Feedback.


----------



## Seppoo (8. April 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Hallo Seppoo
> 
> Was hast du für einen Lenker und Vorbau bestellt? Bin mir am überlegen ob der Renthal Fatbar Carbon Light mit dem Renthal Apex passen würde. Warte aber zuerst noch ab ob ich eine andere Vorbaulänge nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



Hey Joemac,

Ich habe mir den Race Face Next Lenker in Carbon und 760er länge und den dazu passenden Race Face Atlas 35 Vorbau in 65er Länge bestellt. Habe ich in der Kombination am Radon Slide 160 Carbon gesehen und musste es unbedingt genau so haben. Fotos folgen dann am Wochenende.

Ich tausche bei der Pike den Air-Shaft aus, der gibt der gabel 2 cm mehr Federweg. Kostet 30€ und der Einbau soll mit dem passenden Werkzeug kein Problem sein. 

Gruß


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (9. April 2015)

Jensemann76 schrieb:


> so Leute, ich reihe mich auch mal hier in die Warteliste ein.
> 
> Spectral CF 9.0 transparent blue
> Liefertermin: KW18


... wie kommst du auf KW18? Mir schrieben sie KW19


----------



## Jensemann76 (9. April 2015)

Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> ... wie kommst du auf KW18? Mir schrieben sie KW19


...weil es in meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht und sie es mir am Telefon auf Nachfrage bestätigt haben. Zumindest bekomme ich dann den Kalender zugeschickt, wo ich ein Abholdatum eintragen kann. Wenn ich die Mail Anfang KW18 bekomme könnte ich es in dieser KW noch abholen, aber ganz ehrlich ob KW18 oder 19 ist doch eigentlich egal, solange sie es nicht plötzlich weit nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (9. April 2015)

Jensemann76 schrieb:


> solange sie es nicht plötzlich weit nach hinten verschieben


... sehe ich auch so ...


----------



## Seppoo (10. April 2015)

So ab morgen geht es auf die Piste, werde mich erstmal ordentlich der Fahrwerksabstimmung widmen. Heute kam der Lenker samt Vorbau dran und die Pike darf jetzt mit 160mm Federweg arbeiten. Die kurze Fahrt auf der Straße war schon ein echter Genuss, kann es kaum erwarten den ersten Trail unter die Reifen zu bekommen. 
Anbei habe ich noch paar Bilder, leider nur mit dem Handy geschossen, deswegen sorry für Quali. Wenn die Sonne scheint werden mal Bilder mit der SLR gemacht.


----------



## sunchild (11. April 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> die Pike darf jetzt mit 160mm Federweg arbeiten.


Na dann mal viel Spaß.
Wie lange hat der Umbau der Pike gedauert, neues Öl muss dann auch rein, oder?


----------



## bansaiman (11. April 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> So ab morgen geht es auf die Piste, werde mich erstmal ordentlich der Fahrwerksabstimmung widmen. Heute kam der Lenker samt Vorbau dran und die Pike darf jetzt mit 160mm Federweg arbeiten. Die kurze Fahrt auf der Straße war schon ein echter Genuss, kann es kaum erwarten den ersten Trail unter die Reifen zu bekommen.
> Anbei habe ich noch paar Bilder, leider nur mit dem Handy geschossen, deswegen sorry für Quali. Wenn die Sonne scheint werden mal Bilder mit der SLR gemacht.
> Anhang anzeigen 376981 Anhang anzeigen 376982 Anhang anzeigen 376983 Anhang anzeigen 376984




Geh fahren!  
Fotos ausm Garten sind jetzt genug :-D


----------



## Seppoo (13. April 2015)

Moin Moin,

so endlich hatte ich Zeit zwei Tage ordentlich und ausgiebig zu Biken. 
Zu Berichten gibt es nicht viel, ich bin einfach nur begeistert von dem Bike. Es klettert fantastisch, ich habe an den zwei Tagen direkt mal fast 3500hm gemacht. Die Geo vom M-Rahmen passt einwandfrei auf meine 1.80m. Auch durch die leichte Geo-Änderung an der Front, die aufgrund des 2 cm  längeren Federweg der Pike zustande kommen, habe ich immer ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Der Climb-Mode des Cane Creek ist perfekt für rupige uphills und gibt einem ein super Gefühl.

Bergab bin ich mindestens genau so geflasht. Das Heck fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg an als die 140mm. Der Cane Creek arbeitet auch hier super soft und sensibel. Ich musste noch keine Änderungen an ihm vornehmen, da die Grundeinstellung schon super passt. Über die Pike brauch ich eigentlich nicht groß was neues erzählen, sehr Potent und harmoniert super mit dem Hinterbau. Beim Umbau habe ich nach Rock Shox vorgaben alle 3 Torken eingesetzt, werde aber einen wieder raus machen, um die Endprogression wieder etwas aufzumachen. Muss mal probieren wie es sich dann anfühlt.

Begeistert bin ich von der Guide. Ich bin zuvor Jahrelang Formula The One gefahren, aber das ist eine andere Liga. Die Guide lässt sich so schön mit einem Finger dosieren, das macht richtig viel Spaß. 

Beim Antrieb bin ich ernsthaft am zweifeln, ob mir nicht auch ein Einfach-Antrieb reicht. Ich bin die zwei Tage ausschließlich nur mit dem kleineren Kettenblatt gefahren. Ich muss mir das allerdings noch einmal überlegen und auch ein paar weitere Touren, auch in den Alpen, machen. 

Einen einzigen negativen Punkt gibt es allerdings doch. Der Sattel, entweder es bedarf noch einer ausreichenden Eingewöhnung, oder aber ich komme einfach nicht klar mit. Ich rutsche sehr stark nach vorne und hinten und die Schmerzen sind gerade grauenvoll. 
Zum Gewicht, ich bin jetzt bei 12,34 Kilo, fahre aber noch mit Schläuchen und noch nicht Tubeless. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppoo (13. April 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spaß.
> Wie lange hat der Umbau der Pike gedauert, neues Öl muss dann auch rein, oder?



ca. 20 Minuten, der Sprengring beim Ausbau des Air-Shafts hat mir etwas Probleme gemacht, ansonsten kein großes Ding. Ja Öl muss auch wieder rein, in den einen Schaft 5ml und in den anderen 15ml. 

Video gibts hier:


----------



## Joemac (15. April 2015)

So, hab heute die Bestätigungsmail erhalten, bald wird es an DHL übergeben! Jetzt heisst es langsam vom alten Bike abschied nehmen, die Regentage überstehen und im Kalender die Trainingstage reservieren.

Trackt jemand mit Strava und ist in der Canyon Gruppe?


----------



## Joemac (24. April 2015)

So, konnte letzten Mittwoch meine erste Fahrt mit dem Spectral CF 9.0 durchführen!
Passt alles, Arsch muss sich noch dem neuen Sattel anpassen.

Scheisse ist das Ding schnell! Bergauf ist es extrem geil! Fährt sich von alleine  Hatte da so meine bedenken weil es eher ein Trail Bike ist und ganz klar weil ich ein M für meine "kurzte" Schrittlänge ausgesucht habe. Dann im Trail hatte ich etwas bedenken mit dem 740 Lenker und 27.5" Rädern, ob das gut kommt!

Aber JA! Alles perfekt, die Geometrie stimmt und meine Sitzposition ist genau richtig für meinen Fahrstil.
Die Bremsen sind gut aber der WOW Effekt blieb aus. Mit den Reifen konnte ich mich noch nicht ganz anvertrauen. Im Wald auf Wurzeln, Steinen und Erde sind sie super, auch wenn es Steil abwärts geht und ich bremsen muss ist alles super, aber auf Schotterstrasse (Kurven) da fehlt mir etwas Sicherheit. Mit den HansDampf Reifen hatte ich nicht dieses Gefühl.

Werde ev. noch den Vorbau und den Lenker austauschen (Renthal Carbon mit Appex VB oder wie Seppoo alles von Race Face)

Jetzt heisst es viel fahren und viel trainieren für den NationalPark Marathon im August!

Wünsche viel Spass mit euren Bikes
Gruss Jose


----------



## knuddelbaers (24. April 2015)




----------



## knuddelbaers (24. April 2015)

Meins ist heute auch gekommen. Super erste Fahrt bei tollem Wetter. Das unsichere Gefühl auf Schotter hatte ich übrigens auch. Bin vorher auch Hans Dampf gefahren, wo dieses Gefühl nicht da war. Aber ansonsten waren die Reifen echt gut. Und den originalen Sattel habe ich gleich mit meinen Alten getauscht. Der Originale ist mir etwas zu schmal gewesen.


----------



## Geri1985 (24. April 2015)

Heute Mittag ist mein spectral cc 9.0 endlich gekommen. Konnte es heute aber leider noch nicht testen musste ja in die Arbeit  morgen Vormittag werde ich dann aber eine Runde drehen


----------



## Seppoo (24. April 2015)

@Joemac und @knuddelbaers, Glückwunsch zu den Bikes. Lasst es ordentlich Krachen. Mein Arsch gewöhnt sich nur langsam an den ergon Sattel, habe jetzt die Hose getauscht und muss sagen, dass das Besserung gebracht hat. Aber je mehr ich auf den Trails unterwegs bin desto besser. 
Nächste Woche geht es ins Tessin an den Luganer See zum Biken. Ich werde euch hoffentlich ein paar nette Impressionen mitbringen. Heute gibts noch 2 Bilder von meiner Hausrunde. Ich bin immer mehr begeistert wie das Bike Berg auf und vor allem wieder runter geht. 

Am geilsten finde ich das Schimmern des Rahmens in der Sonne, das sieht so geil aus, dass ich es mir immer wieder Minuten lang anschaue.  Habe das mal in einem Foto versucht festzuhalten.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## sunchild (3. Mai 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Spectral. Bin immer noch sehr begeistert. Habe heute mal einen 50mm Vorbau probiert und ich denke der bleibt drauf. Werd noch ein zwei Runden drehen und dann entscheiden.
#Vorne fahre ich jetzt den Onza Ibex, ist ca. 80g leichte als der Trail King und hat mehr Seitenhalt. Hab den jetzt auch gleich in Tubless gemacht, was super einfach ging.
Hinten fahr ich noch Schlauch, da ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin ob der Trail King bleibt.
Das Rad ist jetzt bei 11,9kg.


----------



## th_philipp (3. Mai 2015)

Was wiegt den das CF 9.0 in L in der Wirklichkeit? Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob Spectral CF oder Spectral AL 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (7. Mai 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380828 So, konnte letzten Mittwoch meine erste Fahrt mit dem Spectral CF 9.0 durchführen!
> Passt alles, Arsch muss sich noch dem neuen Sattel anpassen.
> 
> ...
> ...



Klingt ja sehr gut! Muss mal gucken ob sie ein XL in Koblenz wenigstens zum Probesitzen haben vllt ja auch für ne kleine Straßenrunde, um zu sehen ob es passt bei 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge.

Wie macht sich der DBinline?


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (8. Mai 2015)

Heute meine kurze Jungfernfahrt mit dem Spectral CF 9.0 (L-transparent blue )


Fühlte sich an, als ob mir ein Berggang geschenkt wurde; und dann schwebten wir unseren Lieblingstrail hinab. 
Die  PIKE hat alle Wurzeln und Wellen klaglos angenommen und zusammen mit der DBInline fühlte sich das Rad an wie ein Herrensofa . 

Ob ich alle Einstellmöglichkeiten der DBInline erfassen werde ist momentan ungewiss. Möglicherweise lassen sich Reaktionen auf Fahrsituationen einstellen, die ich (noch) nicht kenne. 

Vielleicht gibt es hier im Forum jemanden, der die Einstellmöglichkeiten der DBInline anhand von Fahrsituationen erklären kann. Ich könnte es gebrauchen.

Das transparent blue schimmert schön in der Sonne, das macht schon Spaß anzusehen. 

Geändert habe ich erst mal nur den Sattel, fahre meinen 4 Jahre alten SQlab 611, und den Vorbau auf 80mm; Demnächst versuche ich es mal mit tubeless (vielleicht).

LG 
@ndreas


----------



## davedave (12. Mai 2015)

hallihallo

ist jemand von euch aus dem Kreis Lörrach Freiburg Waldshut mit einem spectral unterwegs? würde mich sehr gern mal draufsetzen bevor ich bestelle ohne nach Koblenz fahren zu müssen.


Grüße Dave


----------



## RobG301 (12. Mai 2015)

davedave schrieb:


> hallihallo
> 
> ist jemand von euch aus dem Kreis Lörrach Freiburg Waldshut mit einem spectral unterwegs? würde mich sehr gern mal draufsetzen bevor ich bestelle ohne nach Koblenz fahren zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Wieso Koblenz ist immer eine Reise wert! 

Ne kann ich verstehen, bei mir sind es zum Glück nur 70km!


----------



## RobG301 (13. Mai 2015)

Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> Heute meine kurze Jungfernfahrt mit dem Spectral CF 9.0 (L-transparent blue )
> Anhang anzeigen 384913
> 
> Fühlte sich an, als ob mir ein Berggang geschenkt wurde; und dann schwebten wir unseren Lieblingstrail hinab.
> ...



Farbe sieht echt klasse aus!

Wie macht sich die Bremse?


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (13. Mai 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die Bremse?


Ich hatte vorher die X0 Bremse - ich spüre keinen Unterschied; keine Enttäuschung kein Wow! Sie bremst, so wie sie soll - Gut. Allerdings bin ich noch keinen langen (Alpen-) Trail heruntergefahren, das kommt erst im August; dann weiß ich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (14. Mai 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> ca. 20 Minuten, der Sprengring beim Ausbau des Air-Shafts hat mir etwas Probleme gemacht, ansonsten kein großes Ding. Ja Öl muss auch wieder rein, in den einen Schaft 5ml und in den anderen 15ml.
> 
> Video gibts hier:


hallo! du hast deine pike auf 160mm "aufgebohrt"! weißt du, ob ich auch nur 150mm machen kann?


----------



## XLS (14. Mai 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Cool, endlich der nächste.
> 
> So, nun aber zu meinem Hobel.
> Hab da ja ein bisschen was geändert.
> ...


hallo! was hat denn der umbau auf 11fach ungefähr gekostet?


----------



## sunchild (14. Mai 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> hallo! du hast deine pike auf 160mm "aufgebohrt"! weißt du, ob ich auch nur 150mm machen kann?


Ja das geht, du musst nur den entsprechenden Air shaft kaufen.
Den hier z.B. falls du eine Solo Air hast:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...kFCREE5QSZrYXRpZD0xMTkwJmdibnI9MTkw&pnr=24664

Man ist der Link lang


----------



## XLS (14. Mai 2015)

ok! dank dir für die info. habe zwar noch keine, mich interessiert aber das cf 9.0. allerdings hätte ich gerne ne 150mm drin.deshalb ist der umbau eine gute alternative. 
aber mal noch eine andere frage: warum habt ihr euch für carbon entschieden, und nicht für alu ( spectral al)? der alu-rahmen ist ja auch ziemlich leicht.


----------



## davedave (14. Mai 2015)

Inwieweit haben sich die genannten lieferdaten mit den tatsächlichen gedeckt? 
Danke grüsse


----------



## sunchild (15. Mai 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> hallo! was hat denn der umbau auf 11fach ungefähr gekostet?



Der Umbau hat mich 90€ gekostet, nach dem ich jetzt alles verkauft habe. Die untere Kettenführung habe ich noch.
Ich hatte das XX1 Schaltwerk aber auch für 140€ bekommen, war kurz in Gebrauch.

@davedave Meins kam 6 Wochen früher, ich glaube aber dies ist eine Ausnahme.


----------



## RobG301 (15. Mai 2015)

Da haste ja echt ein Schnäppchen gemacht!

Ja das Meiste ist jetzt ja eh ausverkauft oder erst Juni/Juli lieferbar.

Bei anderen Versendern geht kurzfristig noch was innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (16. Mai 2015)

davedave schrieb:


> Inwieweit haben sich die genannten lieferdaten mit den tatsächlichen gedeckt?





sunchild schrieb:


> @davedave Meins kam 6 Wochen früher, ich glaube aber dies ist eine Ausnahme.



... Oktober 2014 bestellt ...
Liefertermin 1 : KW 9
Liefertermin 2 : KW 13
Liefertermin 3 : KW 19

Wenn ich es nicht selber abgeholt hätte, wäre es dann Ende KW 20 dagewesen.

Und im Strive Wartezimmer gabs auch n Stau :


OnoSendai schrieb:


> Das sagt leider gar nix aus.
> 
> Meine Story:
> - Bestellt am Releasetag -> LieferKW 44
> ...


----------



## davedave (16. Mai 2015)

Alles klar vielen dank, das hört sich nicht sehr vielversprechend an 

Weiss jemand ob die rähmen vom cf 9 und dem cf9 ex identisch sind? 
Cf9 ist schneller lieferbar....


----------



## Guru (16. Mai 2015)

davedave schrieb:


> Alles klar vielen dank, das hört sich nicht sehr vielversprechend an
> 
> Weiss jemand ob die rähmen vom cf 9 und dem cf9 ex identisch sind?
> Cf9 ist schneller lieferbar....



Identisch. "Nur" die Ausstattung unterscheidet sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davedave (16. Mai 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Identisch. "Nur" die Ausstattung unterscheidet sich.


Tausend dank


----------



## sunchild (16. Mai 2015)

Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> ... Oktober 2014 bestellt ...
> Und im Strive Wartezimmer gabs auch n Stau :


Beim Strive CF gab es Probleme mit dem Rahmen, da waren wohl einige Lieferungen nicht i.O., deshalb hat sich das wohl so sehr geschoben.


----------



## deralteser (16. Mai 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Spectral. Bin immer noch sehr begeistert. Habe heute mal einen 50mm Vorbau probiert und ich denke der bleibt drauf. Werd noch ein zwei Runden drehen und dann entscheiden.
> #Vorne fahre ich jetzt den Onza Ibex, ist ca. 80g leichte als der Trail King und hat mehr Seitenhalt. Hab den jetzt auch gleich in Tubless gemacht, was super einfach ging.
> Hinten fahr ich noch Schlauch, da ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin ob der Trail King bleibt.
> Das Rad ist jetzt bei 11,9kg.
> ...


Der Trail sieht mal angenehm entspannt aus. Schön durch die Blaubeeren; )


----------



## mr proper (16. Mai 2015)

Hey,

habt Ihr alle gar keine Probleme das die Bremszüge im Unterrohr klappern?

Ich habe als aller erstes die Guide durch meine Alte Saint/Xt Kombi ersetzt und suche nun einen Weg die Züge im Unterrohr leise zu bekommen.

Habt Ihr vlt lösungs Vorschlage, ein Anruf bei Canyon brachte keine Erkenntnis. 

An sonsten ist das Bike ganz geil etwas Geduld benötigt das Setup des Dämpfers aber ich glaube das ist nur dem Wunsch nach dem Optimum geschuldet und einfach eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## sunchild (16. Mai 2015)

mr proper schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> habt Ihr alle gar keine Probleme das die Bremszüge im Unterrohr klappern?
> 
> ...


Wo bist du da denn unterwegs, sieht sehr interessant aus?

Was das Klappern angeht. Habe ich auch, dachte aber es kommt davon dass ich von zwei auf einfach umgebaut habe und die Züge neu verlegt habe. Als ich es probe gefahren bin mit Zweifach, hatte ich nichts gehört. Das war aber auch nur auf Kopfsteinpflaster und nicht über Wurzelteppiche.
Die Schaltzüge sind in einen dünnen Liner drin, hatte überlegt da kleine Gummiringe drum zumachen.  Bei der Bremse hab ich keine Ahnung, die kann man ja nicht mal so eben rausnehmen.
Ich muss mich dem Thema auch noch mal annehmen.


----------



## sunchild (16. Mai 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Der Trail sieht mal angenehm entspannt aus. Schön durch die Blaubeeren; )


Ja, der Trail ist nicht anspruchsvoll, aber super schön zum schnell durchballern. Gibt nur eine super scharfe Rechtskurve die etwas tricky ist, denn wenn man die nicht hinbekommt knallt man in einen dicken Baum.


----------



## Seppoo (19. Mai 2015)

So ich melde mich hier mal wieder nach meinem 2 wöchigen Bike-Urlaub im Tessin. Die anfängliche Begeisterung hat sich etwas gelegt. Ich habe schleifende Geräusche aus dem Freilauf und ein ohrenbetäubendes Knacken im Hinterbau. Das Knacken ist so laut, dass ich keine Klingel brauche um auf mich aufmerksam zu machen. Am WE werde ich mal auf Ursachen-Suche gehen. Ich vermute es ist das Schaltauge aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Wenn ich es nicht selbst beheben kann werde ich das Spectral aufs Dach schnallen und nach Koblenz fahren. Dann können die auch gleich den ersten Service machen. Bin jetzt insgesamt 1500 Kilometer gefahren. 
Alles andere ist einfach super, Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Geometrie, es passt einfach alles. Anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom wunderschönen Luganer See.


----------



## Joemac (19. Mai 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> ok! dank dir für die info. habe zwar noch keine, mich interessiert aber das cf 9.0. allerdings hätte ich gerne ne 150mm drin.deshalb ist der umbau eine gute alternative.
> aber mal noch eine andere frage: warum habt ihr euch für carbon entschieden, und nicht für alu ( spectral al)? der alu-rahmen ist ja auch ziemlich leicht.



CF vs. AL: bei mir war es klar, ich wollte die Pike und 2x10.


----------



## XLS (19. Mai 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> CF vs. AL: bei mir war es klar, ich wollte die Pike und 2x10.


mir geht es um das rahmenmaterial! was ist stabiler? ist der al-rahmen aus diesem dünnen cola-dosen-blech? dann müsste der cf-rahmen eigentlich stabiler seien, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (19. Mai 2015)

Mir gibt mehr zu denken, dass nun Leute von div Klappergeräuschen an Carbon-Rahmen berichten. Hoffe das wird kein Trend.


----------



## XLS (27. Mai 2015)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus den Knack-/Klappergeräuschen geworden ? Was war denn die Ursache?


----------



## Seppoo (27. Mai 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich aus den Knack-/Klappergeräuschen geworden ? Was war denn die Ursache?



Knackgeräusche kamen von der hinteren Steckachse. Etwas frisches Fett und dann war ruhe. Bleibt noch der schleifende Freilauf, aber das stört nicht so sehr und kann bis zum ersten Service warten.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (30. Mai 2015)

Mal wieder ´n Bild vom _„schönen Fahrrad“_ mit einigen Individualisierungen:

|| Kettenblätter 22/38 (den dünnen Beinen geschuldet) | Tubeless vorne Mountain King 2,4“ hinten X-King 2,4“ | Vorbau 80 mm | selbst gebastelte Mudguards v+h | Sixpack skywalker Pedale | Sattel SQlab 611 | Klingel + Rücklicht + Ergon Griffe (blau) | Tacho | Flaschenhalter und Fruchtsaftmischgetränk ||

Gruß aus`m Teutoburger Wald


----------



## pmmkm (31. Mai 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Klingt ja sehr gut! Muss mal gucken ob sie ein XL in Koblenz wenigstens zum Probesitzen haben vllt ja auch für ne kleine Straßenrunde, um zu sehen ob es passt bei 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge.
> 
> Wie macht sich der DBinline?



....... und hast Du gekuckt? Würde mich brennend interessieren da ich ähnliche Körpermaße hab


----------



## RobG301 (31. Mai 2015)

Ne leider aufgrund meiner Hochzeit zeitlich nicht geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pmmkm (1. Juni 2015)

.......tja so ist das mit den Fehlern die man bei seinen Prioritäten macht ....... aber bist ja vermutlich noch jung und lernst das schon noch....( 2mal verheiratet, second attempt bis jetzt 18 Jahre, 3.ter Versuch.....? steht noch aus  ) ist alles irgendwann relativ, aber trotzdem "good luck", genieß die guten Jahre, und wenns mal schwierig wird, dann ist biken genau die richtige Ablenkung, wenn es mal richtig schwierig wird und "weh tut" dann tut der Schmerz in der Lunge und in den Oberschenkeln richtig gut  .  

-----

Wenn irgendjemand sonst mitliest, ....nicht gerade heiratet...., über 1,90 groß ist und ein Spectral CF hat, wäre es toll wenn dieser jenige seine Erfahrungen schildern möchte. Ganz besonders ist für uns große Menschen das mit der Radgröße, ein 29er ist eine komplett andere Welt und endlich "passt" ein Rad für unsere Größe, die 27,5 müssten/könnten/sollten für uns daher schon passen, also die Mischung aus Handling und Antritt am Berg. Ich hatte mit einem 29er Hardtail Erfahrungen gemacht, bergauf und gerade aus fahren gigantisch, der Rest furchtbar. Da ich aber auch halt immer noch ein Spielkind bin, sind Trails einfach wichtig 

Leider hat die liebe Firma Canyon, trotz und sogar eines sehr ausführlichen und leider überhaupt nicht beachteten Schreibens an den Herrn Arnold es bisher nicht auf die Reihe gebracht, den elementaren Schritt eines erfolgreichen Versandhändlers in die Filialisierung zu beschreiten. Das würde das Unternehmen in die absolute Marktbeherrschung katapultieren. Rose ist da schon nen Tick weiter (siehe Shoppingcenter Mona in München) , Rose macht dafür an anderer Stelle viel falsch. Ich hab sowas schon mehrfach erfolgreich begleitet und hatte dem Herrn Arnold sogar angeboten kostenlos in Vorleistung zu gehen, tja schade ...... .

Da aus München es einfach zu weit ist schnell mal nach Koblenz zu fahren wäre es hilfreich hierzu Meinungen zu bekommen.


----------



## RobG301 (2. Juni 2015)

pmmkm schrieb:


> .......tja so ist das mit den Fehlern die man bei seinen Prioritäten macht ....... aber bist ja vermutlich noch jung und lernst das schon noch....( 2mal verheiratet, second attempt bis jetzt 18 Jahre, 3.ter Versuch.....? steht noch aus  ) ist alles irgendwann relativ, aber trotzdem "good luck", genieß die guten Jahre, und wenns mal schwierig wird, dann ist biken genau die richtige Ablenkung, wenn es mal richtig schwierig wird und "weh tut" dann tut der Schmerz in der Lunge und in den Oberschenkeln richtig gut  .
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Danke für diese hilfreichen, aber vor allem durchweg ehrlichen Worte!

Hab selten so gut gelacht am frühen Morgen, weil das mit der Ablenkung alles vollkommen richtig ist und mit gerade mal 29 Jahren hat man ja noch genug Zeit Fehler zu machen und aus ihnen zu lernen.

Koblenz sind von mir aus 75km, nur Radon ist mit 10km quasi vor der Haustür und hat auch bald dann mit dem Slide 140 Carbon ein sehr schönes Trailbike!


----------



## RobG301 (2. Juni 2015)

Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> Mal wieder ´n Bild vom _„schönen Fahrrad“_ mit einigen Individualisierungen:
> 
> || Kettenblätter 22/38 (den dünnen Beinen geschuldet) | Tubeless vorne Mountain King 2,4“ hinten X-King 2,4“ | Vorbau 80 mm | selbst gebastelte Mudguards v+h | Sixpack skywalker Pedale | Sattel SQlab 611 | Klingel + Rücklicht + Ergon Griffe (blau) | Tacho | Flaschenhalter und Fruchtsaftmischgetränk ||
> 
> ...



Schutzbleche schauen sehr schick aus!

Wollte mir jetzt welche von Riesel Design zulegen! Einfach für einen etwas individuelleren Touch am Bike!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juni 2015)

pmmkm schrieb:


> .......tja so ist das mit den Fehlern die man bei seinen Prioritäten macht ....... aber bist ja vermutlich noch jung und lernst das schon noch....( 2mal verheiratet, second attempt bis jetzt 18 Jahre, 3.ter Versuch.....? steht noch aus  ) ist alles irgendwann relativ, aber trotzdem "good luck", genieß die guten Jahre, und wenns mal schwierig wird, dann ist biken genau die richtige Ablenkung, wenn es mal richtig schwierig wird und "weh tut" dann tut der Schmerz in der Lunge und in den Oberschenkeln richtig gut  .
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



War das ne Frage, ob die Grösse XL für 1.90 passt? 
Bei 202 passt sie jedenfalls einwandfrei. 
Und vor Ort haben die alle Grössen da, ich meine auch ein CF gesehen zu haben in XL. Den CCinline wollte mir der Kundenberater aber nicht auf mehr wie 200psi aufpumpen (am Strive). Das solltest du ausgiebig vor dem Kauf ausprobieren, ob dir das so gefällt. Der Dämpfer wird weder vor Ort zur Parkplatzrunde noch im Versand angepasst oder gar mit passenden Spacern geliefert. 
Der Hinterbau hat bis zum Sag eine fallende, danach eine steigende Rate. Das mag nicht jeder, fühlt sich halt sehr soft an.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (2. Juni 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Schutzbleche schauen sehr schick aus!
> 
> Wollte mir jetzt welche von Riesel Design zulegen! Einfach für einen etwas individuelleren Touch am Bike!



probier´s mal so






und für besondere Anlässe folgendermaßen


----------



## pmmkm (2. Juni 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> War das ne Frage, ob die Grösse XL für 1.90 passt?
> Bei 202 passt sie jedenfalls einwandfrei.
> Und vor Ort haben die alle Grössen da, ich meine auch ein CF gesehen zu haben in XL. Den CCinline wollte mir der Kundenberater aber nicht auf mehr wie 200psi aufpumpen (am Strive). Das solltest du ausgiebig vor dem Kauf ausprobieren, ob dir das so gefällt. Der Dämpfer wird weder vor Ort zur Parkplatzrunde noch im Versand angepasst oder gar mit passenden Spacern geliefert.
> Der Hinterbau hat bis zum Sag eine fallende, danach eine steigende Rate. Das mag nicht jeder, fühlt sich halt sehr soft an.




....ich bin leider etwas weit weg zum mal ausprobieren. Bin bisher eher der Marathon-Fahrer, aber nicht unbedingt glücklich damit, möchte ich jetzt "wieder" ein fully. Ich fahr bergauf gerne zügig und der Unterschied zwischen 26 Zoll und 29 Zoll ist beim Hardtail schon dramatisch. Lux ist irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, soll also schon mehr Enduro sein. ...Deshalb die Idee mit dem Spectral CF, Räder dazwischen mit 27,5 und Federweg mit 140 schon etwas wo was geht. Weil Du Strive sagst, ...... das ist das was mir ebenfalls im Kopf rum geht, ob denn dann nicht gleich das Strive CF das richtigere Bike wäre, hab gerade tonnenweise gelesen das es sich für Touren schon auch eignet.

Also DU hast bei 2,02m ein Strive? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? ......ok, und fährst auch Touren?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juni 2015)

pmmkm schrieb:


> ....ich bin leider etwas weit weg zum mal ausprobieren. Bin bisher eher der Marathon-Fahrer, aber nicht unbedingt glücklich damit, möchte ich jetzt "wieder" ein fully. Ich fahr bergauf gerne zügig und der Unterschied zwischen 26 Zoll und 29 Zoll ist beim Hardtail schon dramatisch. Lux ist irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, soll also schon mehr Enduro sein. ...Deshalb die Idee mit dem Spectral CF, Räder dazwischen mit 27,5 und Federweg mit 140 schon etwas wo was geht. Weil Du Strive sagst, ...... das ist das was mir ebenfalls im Kopf rum geht, ob denn dann nicht gleich das Strive CF das richtigere Bike wäre, hab gerade tonnenweise gelesen das es sich für Touren schon auch eignet.
> 
> Also DU hast bei 2,02m ein Strive? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? ......ok, und fährst auch Touren?


 
Nein, ich hatte ein Spectral AL EX in XL, habs aber wegen dem soften Hinterbau wieder verkauft und hatte in Koblenz mal das Strive CF in XL ausprobiert.
Leider gibts das ja nur in "regular", also mit der Länge des L in "race". Es war eindeutig zu kurz und der lange Vorbau fühlte sich unharmonisch an. Naja, und der CC durfte nicht weiter gepumpt werden und da es eh zu klein war hab ich dann nicht weiter genervt.

PS wenn du Nähe Augsburg wohnst, kannst du den neuen Besitzer meines Spectrals ja mal freundlich fragen, ob du probefahren darfst.


----------



## pmmkm (2. Juni 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, ich hatte ein Spectral AL EX in XL, habs aber wegen dem soften Hinterbau wieder verkauft und hatte in Koblenz mal das Strive CF in XL ausprobiert.
> Leider gibts das ja nur in "regular", also mit der Länge des L in "race". Es war eindeutig zu kurz und der lange Vorbau fühlte sich unharmonisch an. Naja, und der CC durfte nicht weiter gepumpt werden und da es eh zu klein war hab ich dann nicht weiter genervt.
> 
> Ich fahre zwar mehr Touren, aber ich mag kein weiches schaukelndes Fahrwerk (auch an meiner Fanes habe ich es eher straff mit so 20-25%Sag). Wenn du es aber gerne komfortabel magst, wird es dir gefallen.
> ...



....ah ok, sehr hilfreich Danke .

Was Du mit der Länge meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar..... also wir sprechen jetzt vom Strive CF, das hat in XL ein Oberrohrlänge von 651 und das Spectral CF hat eine Länge von 659... ok in "L" nur 626 also 3cm weniger. 

Und die 26 Zoll Räder würden Dich nicht stören?

zu P.S. .....seeehr gern  bin auch ganz freundlich, kannst Du den bitte fragen?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juni 2015)

Nein, das Strive ist fühlbar kürzer, die Oberrohrlänge täuscht, da das Sitzrohr schräger ist. Achte auf den Reach - der ist beim Strive 2cm kürzer!

26 Zoll? Du meinst 27.5?


----------



## pmmkm (2. Juni 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nein, das Strive ist fühlbar kürzer, die Oberrohrlänge täuscht, da das Sitzrohr schräger ist. Achte auf den Reach - der ist beim Strive 2cm kürzer!
> 
> 26 Zoll? Du meinst 27.5?



ohh, stimmt, hey das hab ich jetzt völlig verpeilt, sorry, .....das steht bei Canyon nirgendswo deshalb dachte ich das ist 26 zoll, aber hab gerade nochmal gegoogelt,  hmmm also dann rückt das noch näher an das was ich will, ist halt nur ne ganze Ecke schwerer ...wenn man von 9,6 Kilo kommt . Aber das Konzept "könnte" genial sein. Das mit dem Winkel stimmt natürlich der ist nochmal ganz woanders.

....echt schwer, das Spectral CF hab ich jetzt bestellt, noch 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, .....also "falls" das stimmt. Kann mich also noch umentscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (3. Juni 2015)

So bin einen Schritt weiter:

"Derzeit haben wir die Modelle in XL in folgenden Ausführungen als Testbikes zur Verfügung.
Spectral:  CF 9.0, AL 7.9, AL 8.0, AL 6.0
Von den Strive Modellen haben wir derzeit nur das Strive CF 9.0 SL."

Jetzt muss ich nur noch runterdüsen und vor Ort sehen was passt!

Was meinst du mit 26 Zoll? Die Strives AL und CF, sowie die Spectrals .0 haben alle 27,5'' und die Spectrals .9 29 Zoll Laufräder.

Mal sehen ob sich sonst in Willingen nächste Woche eine Möglichkeit ergibt XL zu testen.


----------



## pmmkm (3. Juni 2015)

pmmkm schrieb:


> ohh, stimmt, hey das hab ich jetzt völlig verpeilt, sorry, .....das steht bei Canyon nirgendswo deshalb dachte ich das ist 26 zoll, aber hab gerade nochmal gegoogelt, ......



 siehe oben, das hatte ich verwechselt oder nicht gepeilt das die Dinger alle 27,5 haben. Mach das und sag Bescheid was Deine Eindrücke waren. 

Ich hab jetzt das Spectral CF zwar sozusagen "geloggt" das Strive CF ist eh ausverkauft in XL.

Ich hab mir gestern noch das SIMPLON kuro 275 angesehen, das sieht auch ganz gut aus, bisher hab ich noch nicht so viel links und rechts geschaut.


----------



## RobG301 (3. Juni 2015)

ja und Spectral AL ist auch ausverkauft in XL...

Werd ich tun!


----------



## Hermstyler (4. Juni 2015)

Meins ist nun auch am Start. Spectral CF9.0 EX in Large bei 191cm.
125mm Reverb raus, 170mm Movelock rein. Schläuche raus, NoTubes Dichtmilch rein. Verbaute KMC Kette raus (harmoniert nicht), SRAM Kette rein.


----------



## G.Heim (4. Juni 2015)

Da ginge doch die 200 er Moveloc.
Bei mir mit 186 und 92 SchrittLänge passt die genau.


----------



## Hermstyler (5. Juni 2015)

Hab nur so um die 88cm Schrittlänge (Sitzriese). Die 170er ist im Moment ca. 2cm rausgezogen; würde also eng werden mit der 200er.


----------



## Joemac (6. Juni 2015)

erste panne mit dem bike!
leider wusste ich als es geschah nicht wie die leitung angeschlossen wird und musste halt nur mit der vorderbremse den trail runter.
heute baute ich den bremssattel ab und konnte das kabel besser und ohne probleme wieder reinschraunben.


----------



## mauli84 (11. Juni 2015)

Jetzt hat man so lange gewartet und jetzt kommt mein Bike wegen dem Streik nicht an


----------



## Kaffee46 (16. Juni 2015)

Wie habt ihr denn eure Gabel/Dämpfer eingestellt?

Hab mein Bike erst gestern bekommen und bei 75 Kg folgenden Luftdruck gewählt:
DBinline: 150 PSI
Pike: 120 PSI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzer (16. Juni 2015)

Bei der Gabel sollte bei deinem Gewicht etwa 65 PSI reichen für eine erste Einstellung, Rebound etwa mittig stellen und dann ausprobieren und nachbessern bis du dein Optimum gefunden hast. 


Dämpferempfehlungen findest du auf der Homepage von CaneCreek.


----------



## Kaffee46 (16. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Bzgl dem Dämpfer ist auf der CaneCreek Seite lediglich der SAG mir 15 mm angegeben. Da muss ich mal schauen, welchen Lufteruck das etwa entspricht...


----------



## Boltzer (16. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:


http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes


----------



## Joemac (29. Juni 2015)

Hi

Na, alle schön zufrieden mit dem Bike und schön fleissig am biken?
Ich bin momentan eher in meiner Region unterwegs, die Grossen Herausforderungen kommen schon noch.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen und empfinde es als ungewohnt, dass das Trittlager so tief ist! Es sind die gleichen Trails die ich mit meinem 26" gefahren bin, aber mit dem Spectral berühre ich manchmal mit dem Kettenblatt oder auch links mit dem Trettlager/Pedale-Verbindung.
Bisher nichts bemerkt? Weiss nicht wie es im Alpinen Gelände dann sein wird! Am 10 Juni gehts nach St. Moritz bei gutem Wetter, mal sehen!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Gruss Jose


----------



## RobG301 (30. Juni 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Na, alle schön zufrieden mit dem Bike und schön fleissig am biken?
> Ich bin momentan eher in meiner Region unterwegs, die Grossen Herausforderungen kommen schon noch.
> ...



Ja gut wenn du wert auf ein hohes Tretlager legst, wird es mittlerweile schwer was zu finden.

Bionicon fällt mir da spontan nur ein, alle Anderen bauen recht tief!


----------



## Sobchak (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo IBC,


nach langer Zeit als unregistrierter Gast will ich mich jetzt auch mal als Spectral CF 9.0 Fahrer outen.

Eins vorne weg ich bin von dem Bike begeistert. Mit knapp unter 1,80 passt mir der M Rahmen perfekt.

Abgesehen vom Umrüsten auf tubless und, inspiriert durch Seppoo, dem Umbau der Gabel auf 160mm Federweg ist es daher auch noch im Auslieferungszustand.

Das Sepctral fuhr sich schon vor dem Umbau sehr gut aber die 20mm haben es nochmal verbessert. Noch nie habe ich für so kleines Geld einen so erheblichen Mehrwert erlebt.

Aber genug Geschwärmt. Leider habe ich gegenüber der Firma Canyon gemischte Gefühle.

Vor dem Kauf habe ich die Fahrt nach Koblenz (500km Hin und Zurück) auf mich genommen, um eine Probefahrt auf dem Bike zu machen. Ich bin an einen sehr motivierten und fachkundigen Mitarbeiter geraten. Obwohl ich mit dem klaren Ziel zu Canyon gefahren bin genau das CF 9.0 Probe zu fahren habe ich am Ende auf 6 verschiedenen Bikes gesessen und das Ganze hat fast 2 Stunden gedauert. Die Beratung war wirklich gut dafür ein großes Lob. Ich habe das Bike vor Ort dann auch direkt bestellt. Leider war der motivierte Berater mit der Eingabe meiner Daten überfordert, sodass ich in der darauf folgenden Woche noch immer nicht die angekündigte Bestätigungsmail erhalten hatte. Mit einem Anruf beim Kundenservice, natürlich verbunden mit der obligatorischen halben Stunde Warteschlange, wurden die Daten korrigiert und mir wurde noch einmal als Liefertermin die 22. KW bestätigt. Die Lieferzeit unterbot Canyon sogar noch und ich konnte das Bike am 22.05. abholen.

Da es unterm Strich keinen Unterschied machte ob ich das Bike per Versand zusenden lasse oder selbst abhole, und da es mein erstes Bike in der Preisklasse ist entschied ich mich zur Abholung. Ich versprach mir auch eine Einweisung besonders in die Einstellung des Cane Creek Dämpfers. Am Abholtermin war ein sehr junger Mitarbeiter für mich zuständig der leider mit nichts so sehr glänzte wie mit Unfähigkeit.

Zum Dämpfer Setup konnte er mir gar nichts sagen. Nicht einmal der Hinweis das ich das Basis Setup auf der Cane Creek Seite finden könnte. An Zubehör habe ich einen Flaschenhalter gleich mit bestellt. Der Anbau gestaltete sich für ihn als nahezu unlösbares Problem, sodass ich die meine mitgebrachten Pedale lieber selbst montiert habe. Die Frage ob in den Laufrädern bereits das tubless geeignete Band steckt konnte er nur mit Hilfe von einem Kollegen beantworten.

Das ganze hinterlässt noch heute bei mir einen faden Beigeschmack und lässt mich hoffen das ich nie ernsthafte Probleme mit dem Bike bekomme die ich nicht selbst oder mit der Hilfe eines lokalen Händlers lösen kann.

Zuhause habe ich die Verschraubungen kontrolliert und noch einmal das ganze Rad auf Beschädigungen geprüft. Hier muss ich ein klares Lob aussprechen. Alles war ordentlich befestigt und ich konnte keinerlei Schäden feststellen. Sogar die Bremse war ordentlich entlüftet.

Eine kleine negative Sache die hier auch schon angesprochen wurde ist mir inzwischen aber aufgefallen. Je nach Untergrund klappern die Züge im Unterrohr. Beim ersten größeren Service werde ich mich der Sache mal annehmen.

Im Anhang ein Foto von meinem Bike direkt am Abholtag noch ungefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (6. Juli 2015)

Sobchak schrieb:


> Im Anhang ein Foto von meinem Bike direkt am Abholtag noch ungefahren.


Welche Größe ist das? S?


----------



## Smithy (6. Juli 2015)

Sobchak schrieb:


> Eins vorne weg ich bin von dem Bike begeistert. Mit knapp unter 1,80 passt mir der *M Rahmen* perfekt.


----------



## Sobchak (6. Juli 2015)

Wie schon gesagt ist es M


----------



## mr proper (8. Juli 2015)

Bei meinen Zügen hatt geholfen das ich die Bremsleitung mit einen in Stücke geschnittenen (ca.5x5x5cm) Schwamm/(ich habe Malerrolle aus Schaumstoff benutzt da die Runde Form hilfreich war) gespickt habe wie ein Schaschlickspieß. Der Nachteil war das ich die Bremsleitung nun von unten nach oben durch das Oberrohr führen musste um die Marschmellow Leitung durch das große Loch zu fädeln. (leider kein Foto gemacht)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist das der CF Rahmen generell sehr anfällig für Klapper Geräusche ist, so höre ich zB bei Kopfstenpflaster das scheppern der ICE Teck Belege durch den ganzen Ramen schallen das war vorher beim altem Alubike nicht so deutlich.


----------



## stony13 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Da ich heute die Mail bekommen habe das mein Spectral 9.0 CF auf dem weg zu mir ist, wollte ich mal fragen ob mir einer sagen kann ob das umrüsten auf tubeless eine riesen Sache ist.
Natürlich sollte ich noch wissen was ich alles dazu brauche. z.b. ob schon ein felgenband montiert ist oder nicht.

Gruss Stony


----------



## XLS (11. Juli 2015)

hallo! warum ist es hier so verhältinissmäsig ruhig?! seid ihr alle so zufrieden mit dem spectral cf ?


----------



## Joemac (13. Juli 2015)

yup.. ich bin sehr zufriegen mit dem Bike! Es fährt sich klasse und die Komponenten (bei mir das 9.0) sind perfekt für mich.
Neuer Satz Reifen ist bestellt, es kommen die Maxxis Minion DHR II 3C Maxx Terra TR EXO 2.3 drauf!


----------



## th_philipp (13. Juli 2015)

Wie macht sich das Spectral CF denn so im Allround / Toureneinsatz? Also auch Touren um die 2-3 Stunden und bergauf?

Seitdem ich kürzlich in Moab ein 2016er Stumpy mit 140mm gefahren bin, bin ich der Meinung, dass etwas mehr Federweg und kürzere Geo auch mehr Spass bedeutet wenn man Touren fährt.


----------



## Joemac (13. Juli 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das Spectral CF denn so im Allround / Toureneinsatz? Also auch Touren um die 2-3 Stunden und bergauf?


Richtig GUT! Ich komme mit 2x10 gut klar! War am Freitag in St. Moritz unterwegs, 4:25h unterwegs. 62km, 900hm up / 1300hm down. War sicherlich keine schwere Tour aber um mal das Bike zu "testen" voll OK. Ich hatte keine bedenken beim bergauf, sondern bei der Abfahrt im Alpinen Gelände. Alles kein Problem. Auch die Reifen hatten genug Gripp und meinen ersten Durchschlag am Hinterrad war auch schnell repariert (fahre mit Schlauch).


----------



## Seppoo (13. Juli 2015)

Ich kann Joemac nur zustimmen. Tagestouren mit 60-70 km und 2000hm sind gar kein Problem. Natürlich ist das Spectral kein Racer aber die Geometrie macht ein hervorragenden Spagat zwischen komfortablem Bergauf und aggressivem Bergabfahren. Und wer das ganze schwarz auf weiß nachlesen möchte der liest am besten diesen aktuellen Bericht der Enduro-MTB in Ausgabe 016

http://enduro-mtb.com/magazin/viewer/?ausgabe=016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (13. Juli 2015)

bin am schwanken gewesen zwischen nerve  29 und spectral 29. aber das nerve war mir zu langweilig und das spectral war gut, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die großen Laufräder vom Handling so das Wahre für mich sind. In Moab bin ich schon mit dem 27,5 Rädern am Stumpy bzw. dessen Lenkwinkel über Steine gefahren, über die ich mit meinem Pogo eher nicht rübergefahren wäre.
Muss nur nochmal schauen ob der CaneCreek (weiß nichts Gegenteiliges bzgl. 2016er Dämpfer) für meine 110KG (ohne Rucksack) ausreichend ist.

Stellt Ihr nochmal ein paar Bilder vom Spectral hier rein? Wäre cool!

Wenn das Spectral CF in 2016 mit XT 11fach und XT Bremse käme, wäre es perfekt. Dazu noch ne coole Farbe und dann isses gekauft. Hoffe es am Eurobike Demoday testen zu können.


----------



## pmmkm (14. Juli 2015)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem es jetzt "endlich" das ist...... will ich Euch die ersten Eindrücke nicht vorenthalten.

Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 SL 

Canyon hatte nochmal um 2 Wochen verschoben auf KW28 aber dann doch in KW27 verschickt.......leider mit DHL, die mit Ihrem Drecks Streik, hab ich gleich überhaupt kein Verständnis ..... war jetzt NOCHMAL eineinhalb Wochen unterwegs. 

Für mich als bisherigen Hardtail-Fahrer erst mal eine gewissen Umstellung, die andere Sitzposition, die andere Geometrie.....schon alles sehr viel anders. Aber mit jedem Meter gewöhn ich mich mehr daran und bin mehr und mehr begeistert. Reverb Sattelstütze hab ich auch das erste mal und finde ich echt genial, gerade bei uns vor der Türe, Richtung Herrsching und Andechs, bei dauernd wechselnden auf und ab Trails. 

Bei der Einstellung der Sitzhöhe musste ich erst mal kapieren das es ja um das SAG ( 15mm hinten und 35 vorne ) runter geht und dort dann die Sitzhöhe passen muss. 

Ein wahrer Traum ist die Shimano XTR.......herrlich, göttlich, )))), ......ich weiss ist nicht "nötig", die XT macht das Gleiche, aber die Teile sind einfach sowas von lecker. Ich hatte jetzt vor einigen Jahren XTR, dann die SRAM XX und jetzt wieder XTR und ich muss echt sagen da liegen für mich Welten dazwischen. Alleine das runterschalten mit zwei Kränzen auf einmal finde ich cool und geht wie Butter. 

Eingestellt ist das ganze Rad wirklich perfekt, es gab nichts was man nachziehen oder nachstellen musste. 

Die XTR Bremsen mit der 230er Scheibe vorne ist ja waffenscheinpflichtig, ......

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht doch einen etwas längeren Vorbau einbauen soll, ich bin mit meinen 1,96 schon relativ aufrecht, ich weiss noch nicht ob das nur ungewohnt ist oder besser wäre.

Wir werden sehen, jetzt kommen erst mal die ersten Bergstrecken, mal den Blomberg und Zwiesel, das sind nicht so viele Höhenmeter aber ganz schöne Rampen um zu testen. Vom Zwiesel runter kann man dann mal die Federung richtig testen da gibt es eine ziemlich ruppige Strecke .... 

...to be continued.


----------



## RobG301 (14. Juli 2015)

pmmkm schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> nachdem es jetzt "endlich" das ist...... will ich Euch die ersten Eindrücke nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> ...



230mm Scheibe? 

Spiele gerade auch mit dem Gedanken ein Bike mit XTR zu holen, da das 29er Spectral mit XTR ja jetzt reduziert ist. Aber das hat "nur" 130mm, nur das Spectral SL in 650B ist (noch) nicht reduziert. Nur das LTD aber 6500,- ist immer noch eine Menge trotz Di2/iCTD!


----------



## th_philipp (14. Juli 2015)

Bzgl. Di2 und iCTD: Wenn ich mir das Design des Moduls am Dämpfer so ansehe, kommt mir das heute schon so vor wie ein Design aus den 80ern. Sehr globig. Steht halt noch am Anfang und Du bezahlst halt den Aufschlag als early adopter.

Di2 habe ich auf der letzten Eurobike getestet und das hat zwischenzeitlich alles andere als sauber geschalten. Ging auch dem Menschen so, der sich nach mir auf das Rad im Rollentrainer gesetzt hat.

Mag nun vielleicht nicht mehr so sein, aber man muss sich fragen, ob man gleich die erste Generation im Endkundenmarkt mitmacht.


----------



## RobG301 (14. Juli 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Bzgl. Di2 und iCTD: Wenn ich mir das Design des Moduls am Dämpfer so ansehe, kommt mir das heute schon so vor wie ein Design aus den 80ern. Sehr globig. Steht halt noch am Anfang und Du bezahlst halt den Aufschlag als early adopter.
> 
> Di2 habe ich auf der letzten Eurobike getestet und das hat zwischenzeitlich alles andere als sauber geschalten. Ging auch dem Menschen so, der sich nach mir auf das Rad im Rollentrainer gesetzt hat.
> 
> Mag nun vielleicht nicht mehr so sein, aber man muss sich fragen, ob man gleich die erste Generation im Endkundenmarkt mitmacht.



Ja und dann den Aufpreis zahlt nur um unter den Ersten zu sein! 

Dann denke mal der Haltbarkeit und Bedienbarkeit (keine Akkulaufzeit) lieber das 9.9 SL mit XTR oder das normale SL in 650B...

Aber XL muss es schon sein!


----------



## th_philipp (15. Juli 2015)

Kann jemand sagen was sein Spectral real wiegt? Vorzugsweise das 9.0 in Größe L

Ist der blaue Rahmen eigentlich sehr kratzempfindlich?
Sieht komisch aus auf diesem Bild:


----------



## Joemac (17. Juli 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen was sein Spectral real wiegt? Vorzugsweise das 9.0 in Größe L
> 
> Ist der blaue Rahmen eigentlich sehr kratzempfindlich?
> Sieht komisch aus auf diesem Bild:


Glaube nicht das es empfindlicher ist als ein anderes Bike!
Die Bilder hier sind doch eher krass und glaube es spricht für das Bike das es noch ganz ist 
Schau mal wieviele Schläge und Kratzer es sonst hat an anderen Komponenten, das sieht der Rahmen noch "gut" aus!


----------



## th_philipp (17. Juli 2015)

Stellt doch bitte nochmal ein paar Bilder rein. Egal was - vorzugsweise in L und perfekt wäre natürlich eine Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Juli 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es empfindlicher ist als ein anderes Bike!
> Die Bilder hier sind doch eher krass und glaube es spricht für das Bike das es noch ganz ist
> Schau mal wieviele Schläge und Kratzer es sonst hat an anderen Komponenten, das sieht der Rahmen noch "gut" aus!



Dieser transpartente Look lässt es halt stark so aussehen, wobei diese Lackierung, genau wie das Whisy Brown wohl einmalig am Markt ist und einfach nur genial aussieht .
Bei so Bildern von Testbikes/Pressebikes muss man natürlich auch sehen dass die schwe geschunden werden also dann dementsprechend verbrauchter aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (23. Juli 2015)

Habe mir nun auch ein CF 9.0 in blau bestellt und warte gespannt der Dinge. Dauert leider noch bis KW35. Gabs beim Spectral zuletzt Lieferverzögerungen aufgrund des Rahmens? Eventuell ähnlich wie beim Strive?


----------



## RobG301 (24. Juli 2015)

Ja springt zurzeit etwas die Anzeige! Warscheinlich Reste, weil ja schon die neuen angekündigt wurden!


----------



## PaddyKN (24. Juli 2015)

Nach Auskunft vom Canyon Support ist auf KW 35 die nächste Rahmenlieferung bestellt (vermutlich dann die letzte?). Nach und nach verschiebt sich deshalb die Lieferbarkeit aller Grössen auf KW35. Ausgeliefert werden sollen die jetztigen Bestellungen jedoch selbstverändlichnoch; trotz baldiger Vorstellung der neuen Modelle


----------



## pmmkm (29. Juli 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> 230mm Scheibe? ...................



ne Quatsch ist natürlich 200er Scheibe.......  "gefühlte 230"  nein aber wirklich "ein" Finger und egal wies bergab geht, trotz meiner 98 Kilo mit allem Zubehör, echt wow. 

...... weitere Eindrücke wie versprochen. 

Ich hab gestern eine geile Tour gemacht welche ich als die ultimative "Teststrecke" empfehlen kann. Auf die Rheintalangerhütte, von Garmisch aus, Start von der Olympiaschanze. Da ist wirklich ALLES dabei, was das biken so bietet. Viel rauf und runter, insgesamt 1044hm und 29,6km 

Trail, Forstweg, jeweils gerade und geschlängelt. Mit grobem und mit feinem Schotter. Grober Trail mit großen Brocken, dann auch mit riesigen Brocken, ......einfach ALLES. Teerstraße mit satten Rampen. UND Kurven, Kurven, Kurven.......  Perfekte Tour für die vollgefederten Bikes und man sieht wo das Bike seine Stärken, Schwächen und vor allem Grenzen hat. 

Mein Spezi hatte ein Torque mit 180mm da rauf geschleppt, ....ok der war bergab echt etwas schneller .

Auf den Teerrampen sieht man wo die Geometrie Ihre Grenzen hat und wie man die eventuell noch anpassen muss, ich hab mich entschieden den 40er Vorbau auf einen 70er zu ändern ( 1,96m Körpergröße ) dann kann ich den Sattel, der jetzt ziemlich weit hinten ist wieder in die Mitte bzw. um 2cm nach vorne stellen, das sollte passen. Die Teerrampen sind an den steilsten Stücken gerade so fahrbar, aufrecht sitzend nicht mehr, geht schön in die Beine.

Alles in allem als Resümee ......echt geil  Ich bin als ehemaliger Hardtailer natürlich noch etwas überrascht was man alles machen kann und was geht. Bei dieser Tour sind auch 180mm Federweg nicht zu viel.  dennoch ist das Spectral CF ein geniales Bike und die 140mm reichen mir jetzt "noch". Teilweise kommst Du auf Stellen zu und sagst ..... "UM GOTTES WILLEN" geht das? .... aber bloss nicht langsamer werden, einfach mitten drüber ....und hinterher musst Du grinsen und sagst "war was?" )))))

Eine Wonne die Sattelstütze, .....dauernd rauf und runter, dadurch das ich die Stütze recht weit raus hab bei meiner Größe muss die runter wenn es bergab geht, da es das auf der Tour pausenlos geht, ist das schon megapraktisch. 

mein Bike, das 9.0 SL gibts jetzt nen hunderter billiger. Auf jeden Fall würde ich immer wieder die XTR Variante nehmen. Schließlich sind die neuen XTR Griffe ja auch um 70 Gramm leichter ))).


----------



## th_philipp (29. Juli 2015)

pmmkm schrieb:


> ne Quatsch ist natürlich 200er Scheibe.......  "gefühlte 230"



Mir kam grad so die (leider noch immer anhaltende und lächerliche) Floskel bzgl. Federwegen in den Kopf.
Da die Tester Ihre Eindrücke auf aktuellen Räder wohl nicht mehr eineichen können heißt es beim Federweg ja auch oft:
"Fühlt sich nach mehr an". Das könnte man prima mit den Bremsscheibendurchmessern  fortführen.

Aber zum Spectral: Bitte BILDER!!!


----------



## RobG301 (29. Juli 2015)

Ja bei ner Saint oder MT7 kommt es einem ja echt größer vor! Wie ein Wurfanker halt!

Bin gespannt auf die endgültigen Specs und vor allem die Preise gerade im Vergleich mit der neuen Konkurrenz Slide Carbon 140 von Radon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kali99 (31. Juli 2015)

ready to ride


----------



## th_philipp (31. Juli 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?


----------



## RobG301 (31. Juli 2015)

Sehr hübsch mit dem vielen Schwarz und den schönen Anbauteilen!


----------



## kali99 (31. Juli 2015)

Grösse L ;-)


----------



## th_philipp (31. Juli 2015)

Sehr geiles Rad. Wie schwer bist Du (wegen dem Dämpfer) und wie schwer ist das Rad in L ?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2015)

Chris von bike2do hat seinen Blog geschrieben, er hat glaub 115kg, fand den CC ok.

http://www.bike2do.de/canyon-spectral-cf-9-0-ex/


----------



## th_philipp (31. Juli 2015)

Warum kannte ich den Artikel nicht?????
Danke Dir!


----------



## kali99 (31. Juli 2015)

1m89
87 kgs
88 Schrittlänge


----------



## PaddyKN (31. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Chris von bike2do hat seinen Blog geschrieben, er hat glaub 115kg, fand den CC ok.
> 
> http://www.bike2do.de/canyon-spectral-cf-9-0-ex/


 

115 kg bei 172 cm Körpergrösse? Hmmm


----------



## XLS (1. August 2015)

hallo kali 99, das "blaue ding" stört noch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (1. August 2015)

Hallo kalli99, das"blaue Ding" stört noch......


----------



## kali99 (1. August 2015)

es ist weg ...


----------



## jebusfu (6. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral CF 9.0. Konnte gestern schon die erste kleine Tour machen und bin abgesehen von den Reifen super Zufrieden. Bisher bin ich ein Lapierre Froggy 518 von 2011 (180mm vo & hi, ca 15Kg) gefahren und muss sagen, dass man den Unterschied vor allem Bergauf deutlich spuert.  

Ich habe mal gelesen das man die Pike von 140mm auf 150 mm bauen kann. Hat jemand diesbzgl Infos ?

Liebe Gruesse,

Christoph


----------



## PaddyKN (6. August 2015)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral CF 9.0. Konnte gestern schon die erste kleine Tour machen und bin abgesehen von den Reifen super Zufrieden. Bisher bin ich ein Lapierre Froggy 518 von 2011 (180mm vo & hi, ca 15Kg) gefahren und muss sagen, dass man den Unterschied vor allem Bergauf deutlich spuert.
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch! Wann hast du denn bestellt? Und welche Rahmengrösse hast du?


----------



## jebusfu (6. August 2015)

Ich hatte bestellt als Canyon den Preis reduziert hatte, also ca Anfang Juli. Hatte eigentlich ein Spectral CF EX bestellt was auch abholbereit war, aber bei 600 euro differenz habe ich es mir dann doch anders ueberlegt. Auch weil ich mir bzgl des 1x11 unsicher war. 
Habe ein "M" Rahmen bei 176 cm Koerpergroesse und passt prima


----------



## Seppoo (6. August 2015)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe mal gelesen das man die Pike von 140mm auf 150 mm bauen kann. Hat jemand diesbzgl Infos ?
> 
> ...



http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...kFCREE5QSZrYXRpZD0xMTkwJmdibnI9MTkw&pnr=24664

Anbauanleitungen gibts bei Youtube aber auch sonst im Internet.


----------



## jebusfu (9. August 2015)

Danke fuer den Link. Ich habe gesehen man kann auch Air shafts fuer 160mm auf 650b kaufen. Wuerde das auch funktionieren mit der verbauten Gabel?


----------



## jofland (9. August 2015)

Weiß jemand, ob man beim Spectral (CF) einen normalen Flaschenhalter für eine normale 0,75l-Flasche verwenden kann oder einen speziellen Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Eingriff benötigt?

Speziell interessiert mich die Kompatibilität zum Topeak Mono Cage https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/Mono-Cage-Flaschenhalter-p2378/


----------



## pmmkm (10. August 2015)

.... mittlerweile kann ich Euch jetzt einiges an Erfahrungen mitteilen. Das was das Rad machen soll, tut es und zwar ziemlich genial.
Meine Metamorphose vom Marathon zum Endurobiker lässt mich allerdings ganz deutlich Richtung Strive schielen 

Die Philosophiefrage will ich jetzt aber gar nicht diskutieren, das Spectral ist schon sehr genial, ich habe jetzt mehrere teilweise heftige Touren hinter mir (im Sinne von heftigen Trails) und ich hab das Rad immer besser im Griff...... und macht Spass. 

Pfunderer Joch von Sterzing aus...... 2100 hm bergab , ALLES dabei, teilweise schwere Trails.
Tannheimer Tal, auf den Aggenstein, brutaler Trail, mir zu schwer, dauernd die Hosen voll und geschoben
Tannheimer Tal, von Haldensee auf die Gappenfeldalm und zurück, sehr geiler Trail, an manchen Stellen schon etwas schwer, aber irre was man mit dem Rad alles fahren kann, ..... bin paar mal stehen geblieben und hab mich gefragt ob ich jetzt da echt gerade drüber bin...

some pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (10. August 2015)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Danke fuer den Link. Ich habe gesehen man kann auch Air shafts fuer 160mm auf 650b kaufen. Wuerde das auch funktionieren mit der verbauten Gabel?



Funktionieren würde das wohl schon. Nur weshalb die Geometrie so verändern? Denke dann hättest du dir besser das Strive geholt...


----------



## jofland (12. August 2015)

Sind beim CF 9.0 Tubeless-Ventile dabei?


----------



## PaddyKN (13. August 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Habe mir nun auch ein CF 9.0 in blau bestellt und warte gespannt der Dinge. Dauert leider noch bis KW35. Gabs beim Spectral zuletzt Lieferverzögerungen aufgrund des Rahmens? Eventuell ähnlich wie beim Strive?


 

So, eben Mail von Canyon erhalten dass es in den nächsten 48h verschickt wird 

@jofland: ja, es sollten Ventile dabei sein.


----------



## th_philipp (13. August 2015)

@PaddyKN : Wir wollen Bilder sehen , wir wollen Bilder sehen, wir wollen , wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (14. August 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Sind beim CF 9.0 Tubeless-Ventile dabei?


ja


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (14. August 2015)

... auf dem Weg zum Gardasee ... Tour war super, Rad ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (14. August 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> So, eben Mail von Canyon erhalten dass es in den nächsten 48h verschickt wird
> 
> @jofland: ja, es sollten Ventile dabei sein.





Akeey-Klaa schrieb:


> ja




Danke für eure Bestätigung, allerdings hat mir der Canyon-Support eben folgendes geschrieben: "Die Tubeless-Ventile und -Felgenband sind aufgrund von OEM Ware im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten."


Jetzt bin ich verwirrt ...


----------



## PaddyKN (14. August 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Danke für eure Bestätigung, allerdings hat mir der Canyon-Support eben folgendes geschrieben: "Die Tubeless-Ventile und -Felgenband sind aufgrund von OEM Ware im Lieferumfang nicht enthalten."
> 
> 
> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt ...


 kanns dir heut abend sagen. Paket liegt daheim


----------



## sunchild (14. August 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Sind beim CF 9.0 Tubeless-Ventile dabei?


Bei meinem waren sie drin. Gibt's auch Bilder vom Lieferumfang ziemlich weit vorne.


----------



## jofland (14. August 2015)

sunchild schrieb:


> Bei meinem waren sie drin. Gibt's auch Bilder vom Lieferumfang ziemlich weit vorne.


OK, danke fürs Nachschauen.


----------



## Seppoo (14. August 2015)

Was macht eure Guide eigentlich so? Meine hat heute Ihren Dienst verweigert. Extremes stottern und Fading und keinen Druckpunkt mehr. Am Ende habe ich beide Hebel bis an den Lenker gezogen und das Hinterrad hat nicht einmal mehr blockiert. Ich werde jetzt mal entlüften und hoffen das es besser wird ansonsten wird wohl getauscht. Obwohl ich am Anfang so begeistert war.


----------



## PaddyKN (15. August 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Was macht eure Guide eigentlich so? Meine hat heute Ihren Dienst verweigert. Extremes stottern und Fading und keinen Druckpunkt mehr. Am Ende habe ich beide Hebel bis an den Lenker gezogen und das Hinterrad hat nicht einmal mehr blockiert. Ich werde jetzt mal entlüften und hoffen das es besser wird ansonsten wird wohl getauscht. Obwohl ich am Anfang so begeistert war.



Kenne die Bremse vom Strive und hatte hier bisher keine Probleme. Auch nach 4 Tagen non stop Porte du Soleil mit vielen 1000m+ Abfahrten bei 35°C kaum Fading und kein Stottern/Quietschen. Da haben die XT Bremsen deutlich mehr gejault. Ein wenig Fading hat sie gefühlt allerdings. Wie sehen deine Bremsbeläge aus?


----------



## th_philipp (15. August 2015)

Kann man hinten die 142x12 DT Swiss Schnellspannachse verwenden?

Edit: Hat es einen funktionalen Grund warum Canyon hinten generell keine Schnellspannachsen verbaut? Evtl. besonders auch bei Carbon?


----------



## sunchild (15. August 2015)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Was macht eure Guide eigentlich so? Meine hat heute Ihren Dienst verweigert. Extremes stottern und Fading und keinen Druckpunkt mehr. Am Ende habe ich beide Hebel bis an den Lenker gezogen und das Hinterrad hat nicht einmal mehr blockiert. Ich werde jetzt mal entlüften und hoffen das es besser wird ansonsten wird wohl getauscht. Obwohl ich am Anfang so begeistert war.



 Ich war jetzt eine Woche im Vinschgau unterwegs bei 30° und jetzt drei Tage in Flims. In Flims ging's im Vinschgau hatte ich Fading und hab den Hebel erst mal weiter rausgestellt damit es ging. Werde Zuhause auch erst mal entlüften.

Leider kam mein Airshaft zu spät. Auf manchen Trails, wie zum Beispiel dem Tschilli und dem drei Länder Enduro, hätte ich mir 150mm gewünscht.


----------



## PaddyKN (16. August 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Kann man hinten die 142x12 DT Swiss Schnellspannachse verwenden?



Habe ich eben bestellt. Kann berichten sobald sie da ist. Sollte aber problemlos gehen


----------



## th_philipp (16. August 2015)

@PaddyKN 

Das wäre ein feiner Zug von Dir wenn Du da mal Feedback geben könntest und evtl. sogar ein Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (16. August 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> @PaddyKN
> 
> Das wäre ein feiner Zug von Dir wenn Du da mal Feedback geben könntest und evtl. sogar ein Bild.



wird gemacht


----------



## Joemac (17. August 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> wird gemacht


ja, genau diesen Schnellspanner hzätte ich auch gerne. Bin also auch auf ein Feedback gespannt.
Danke und Gruss Jose


----------



## Joemac (20. August 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Habe ich eben bestellt. Kann berichten sobald sie da ist. Sollte aber problemlos gehen



hi.. hab gestern die achse von dt swiss bekommen und sie passt.


----------



## PaddyKN (20. August 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> hi.. hab gestern die achse von dt swiss bekommen und sie passt.


 

Kann ich bestätigen. sie ist minimal länger als die Achse von Canyon wodurch sie 2 mm auf der anderen Seite rausschaut/rausgedreht wird. sollte jedoch kein Problem sein.


----------



## pmmkm (20. August 2015)

....so wie versprochen noch ein paar Bilder, Spectral CF 9.0 SL im Einsatz

Erst die Tour aufs Pfunderer Joch, gigantisch........ 


















.... und im Tannheimer Tal, die Bad Kissinger Hütte und der Monster Trail


----------



## Joemac (21. August 2015)

was mich aber mehr stört ist das der hebel etwas raussteht. ist halt nicht gleich wie die achse an der pike.

die andere seite ist ok, steht etwas raus aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## DocG (22. August 2015)

Hi guys!

What is the actual Chainstay length on your bike?

I measured 435 mm on L frame, although it should be 425 mm according to the geometry on the site...


----------



## jofland (22. August 2015)

Ich habe meins jetzt auch bekommen. Fährt super.

Bei mir ist weder auf der Pike noch auf dem Dämpfer eine Sag-Anzeige aufgedruckt. Ist das normal?


----------



## PaddyKN (22. August 2015)

jofland schrieb:


> Ich habe meins jetzt auch bekommen. Fährt super.
> 
> Bei mir ist weder auf der Pike noch auf dem Dämpfer eine Sag-Anzeige aufgedruckt. Ist das normal?



bei der 140er Pike ist die Skala wohl in der Gabel verschwunden. Beim DB Inline musste auch selber messen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (22. August 2015)




----------



## th_philipp (24. August 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die Spectral CF Fahrer, welche Ihr Rad erst in jüngster Zeit bekommen haben:
Haben die DB Inline-Dämpfer in den Spectrals zwischenzeitlich wieder die richtigen Symbole aufgedruckt?

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cane-creek-recalls-dbinline-shocks-42850/

Oder ist das immer noch aktuell?


----------



## sunchild (24. August 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Spectral CF Fahrer, welche Ihr Rad erst in jüngster Zeit bekommen haben:
> Haben die DB Inline-Dämpfer in den Spectrals zwischenzeitlich wieder die richtigen Symbole aufgedruckt?
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cane-creek-recalls-dbinline-shocks-42850/
> ...



Ich war ja glaube ich der erste hier im Thread der das CF bekommen hat und bei mir war es schon i.O. Die Bikes danach "sollten" also auch schon Dämpfer mit richtiger Beschriftung haben. Aber ich weiß ja nicht ob Canyon first in first out im Lager hat.


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2015)

In der neuen Ausgabe 10/2015 der MB ist ein Test vom 2016er *Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 EX*. Testurteil Sehr gut 224Pkt. 
Es kostet jetzt 4399€, 400€ mehr als das 2015er Modell.


----------



## mohlo (30. August 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es kostet jetzt 4399€, 400€ mehr als das 2015er Modell.


Ich bin mal gespannt, in welchem Maß die anderen Hersteller ihre Preise anpassen.


----------



## Vincy (30. August 2015)

Das ist unterschiedlich. Bei Cube im Schnitt ca 15%. Oft wird zusätzlich bei den Komponenten und Parts getrickts.
zB bei dem Canyon Spectral 9.0 EX fehlen der Renthal Carbon Lenker und Vorbau, stattdessen Canyon Parts.
Beim Cube Stereo C68 160 Team Action eine Preissteigerung um 20%, von 5000€ auf 6000€!
Noch krasser wird es, wenn man dann noch mit preisgesenkten Vorjahresmodelle vergleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (31. August 2015)

Evtl. für jene mit DBInline Dämpfer von Interesse: nachdem Canyon ja 2 kleine Spacer empfiehlt und mein Hinterbau bei korrektem SAG doch arg schnell durchschlug, habe ich den Dämpfer mal aufgemacht. Es war 1 kleiner Dämpfer verbaut. Habe ihn mit dem Zahnstocher rausgefischt und nen doppelten Steifen Spacer eingebaut (nachgekauft,kann man zuschneiden). Mal schauen wie sich die Settings nun anfühlen.

Also ist es somit falsch, dass kein Spacer verbaut ist. Kommt wohl auf die Charge an? Lohnt somit evtl. doch da mal reinzuschauen...


----------



## jofland (6. September 2015)

Bei mir ist zwischen 10fach SRAM-Kassette und Speichen so eine hässliche Plastikscheibe eingebaut. 

Hatte schon mal einer Probleme mit nach innen abspringenden Ketten oder kann man die Scheibe bedenkenlos entfernen?


----------



## Guru (6. September 2015)

Hat eigentlich jeder demontiert. Bei sauber eingestelltem Schaltwerk kann nichts passieren.


----------



## th_philipp (6. September 2015)

Hallo,

bei Belastung, bspw. berghoch, auf dem kleinen Kettblatt habe ich ein deutliches knacken aus Richtung Tretlagerbereich. Die Kettenblattschrauben sind alle fest.

Was kann das sein? Mich irritiert etwas, dass es auf dem großen Blatt nicht knackt. Das Rad ist 8 Tage alt. Würde gerne vermeiden nach Koblenz zu fahren.


----------



## stony13 (8. September 2015)

Hallo th_Philipp

War bei mir auch so! Bei mir war es die hintere Steckachse. Die war lediglich mit ca. 5 Nm festgezogen anstatt mit 15-20 Nm.
Im Allgemeinen waren ein par schrauben locker!

Hat sonst noch einer Probleme den TrailKing bei Tubeless dicht zu bekommen?


----------



## jofland (8. September 2015)

stony13 schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch einer Probleme den TrailKing bei Tubeless dicht zu bekommen?


Das ist sehr schwer. Ich habe es penibel nach den Anleitungen hier gemacht:

Innen mit Spüliwasser und Bürste gut auswaschen und trocknen lassen.
Innen gründlich mit Dichtmilch einreiben; antrocknen lassen; wiederholen.
Reifenwulste mit Dichtmilch einreiben, Dichtmilch in den Reifen geben und auf die Felge ziehen.
Mit 3 bar aufpumpen und schütteln.
Gewünschten Luftdruck einstellen und fahren.
Dauert mehrere Wochen, bis das richtig dicht wird. Hatte es bei einem MK II, dass nach vier Wochen schon alle Dichtmilch aus dem Reifen verdunstet war. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hat er aber dann die Luft gut über die Zeit gehalten.


----------



## th_philipp (8. September 2015)

@stony1951 : Habe die Pedale aus und wieder eingebaut bzw. das Gewinde nochmal gereinigt und neu gefettet. Scheint Ruhe zu sein. Mal warten wie es auf der nächsten Ausfahrt ist.


----------



## Akeey-Klaa (8. September 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> ein deutliches knacken aus Richtung Tretlagerbereich





stony13 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es die hintere Steckachse


Das kann ich bestätigen; Bis ich das herausgefunden habe, hatte ich aber schon fast alle anderen Schrauben festgezurrt 


stony13 schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch einer Probleme den TrailKing bei Tubeless dicht zu bekommen?


... bei mir hat das funktioniert mit einem kleinen Aldi-Kompressor. Der hat die Milch fluxx an alle undichten Stellen gepresst. Dann jede Woche bei Bedarf Luft nachfüllen. Jetzt habe ich seit Wochen keine Luft mehr nach/auf/zu - pumpen müssen.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (8. September 2015)

Ein 2016er Spectral CF?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/09...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Gefällt mir so.


----------



## stony13 (8. September 2015)

Ok vielleicht habe ich die Reifen Innen nicht gründlich genug geschruppt! 

Das komische war nur das der Reifen am Anfang Dicht war und erst nach ca. 70 km Angefangen hat die Luft zu verlieren. Jetzt hat der innerhalb von 4 Tagen gar nix mehr drin.

Tja da bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als das ganze nochmals von vorn zu starten.

 @Cubeamsrider Das sieht ja richtig geil aus! Obwohl das ich froh bin ein 2015er Modell gekauft zu haben, weil die Preise bei den 2016er doch deutlich höher liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (9. September 2015)

stony13 schrieb:


> @Cubeamsrider Das sieht ja richtig geil aus! Obwohl das ich froh bin ein 2015er Modell gekauft zu haben, weil die Preise bei den 2016er doch deutlich höher liegen.


 
Das ist doch ein 2015er Rahmen (transparent blue) mit individuellen Anbeiteilen. Kannste auch so machen


----------



## baef (10. September 2015)

Also ich werde mir das Spectral CF 9.0 SL bestellen.
Die 2016 er Modelle des CF sind ja noch nicht online....und wer weiß, was die dann kosten. Die Preisaufschläge für einige 2016er Modelle sind ja nicht unerheblich.....

Mir würde auch das "einfache" CF 9.0 auch reichen, ist aber in meiner Größe nicht mehr verfügbar.

Zumal ich eigentlich nicht weiß, ob die FOX32 und die XTR Gruppe diesen Aufpreis noch rechtfertigt???

Schade das keine Fox34 oder die Rock Shox Pike verbaut ist.....

Baef


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyKN (10. September 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir das Spectral CF 9.0 SL bestellen.
> Die 2016 er Modelle des CF sind ja noch nicht online....und wer weiß, was die dann kosten. Die Preisaufschläge für einige 2016er Modelle sind ja nicht unerheblich.....
> 
> Mir würde auch das "einfache" CF 9.0 auch reichen, ist aber in meiner Größe nicht mehr verfügbar.
> ...



Also ich bin froh die Pike zu haben  Die 32er Fox würde mir am Trailbike irgendwie nicht passen. Welche Größe brauchst du denn?


----------



## baef (10. September 2015)

Habe M Probegefahren und bestellt
176cm/81cm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyKN (10. September 2015)

Größe passt. In Blau hätte es das 9.0 noch in M gegeben


----------



## baef (10. September 2015)

Ja, aber das Blau geht für mich leider garnicht......



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baef (10. September 2015)

Ich bin schon noch unschlüssig.
Das 9.0 wäre mir schon am liebsten gewesen. Denke aber, dass es dann im Modelljahr 2016 dann wahrscheinlich auch 3999,- kosten wird.
Dafür hätte ich dann nun komplett XTR ab Bike.
Aber auch hier überlege ich auf meine geliebte Hammerschmid aus meinem Torque umzurüsten.....
Schauen wir mal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chantre72 (11. September 2015)

Was ist am 2016er CF eigentlich neu? Der Rahmen sieht für mich wie der noch aktuelle aus!?


----------



## baef (11. September 2015)

Es gibt doch noch gar kein 2016er Spectral CF.
Alles Modelle auf der HP sind reduziert und nur noch in eingeschränkten Größen erhältlich.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (11. September 2015)

Viel tut sich nicht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07/23/canyon-spectral-cf-2016/


----------



## baef (11. September 2015)

Was ich bei meinem anvisierten CF 9.0 SL noch nicht verstehe ist der Laufradsatz. DT Spline 1491 mit 20mm Felgenbreite!!??
Auf der DT Website finde ich den so garnicht....
Die anderen Ausstattungen gehen eher Richtung breiterer Felge.
Auch die Info, ob dieser LS für Tubeless ausgelegt ist könnte mir noch keiner beantworten.
Ist denn die SL Variante rein aufs Gewicht ausgelegte???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyKN (12. September 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Ist denn die SL Variante rein aufs Gewicht ausgelegte???



Ja, eher Touren orientiert ausgelegt mit "mehr" Federweg. SL steht doch für "super light" oder?


----------



## baef (12. September 2015)

Das würde dann die bestimmt leichtere aber gegenüber der Pike wohl auch schwachbrüstige 34er Fox erklären.
Aber wieso ist dann der Preisaufschlag schon relativ gewaltig???
Macht es hier die XTR Gruppe aus???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyKN (13. September 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Das würde dann die bestimmt leichtere aber gegenüber der Pike wohl auch schwachbrüstige 34er Fox erklären.
> Aber wieso ist dann der Preisaufschlag schon relativ gewaltig???
> Macht es hier die XTR Gruppe aus???
> 
> ...



Das SL hat die 32er Fox. Zumindest laut Homepage. Zum Preis: Fox ist ja nicht günstiger als RS, XTR kostet eben auch einiges und der Laufradsatz ist auch teurer. Ist halt alles auf Gewicht getrimmt und das kostet


----------



## baef (13. September 2015)

Stimmt, habe mich vertan, ist sogar "nur" eine 32er Fox.
Dabei weiß ich aber nicht, ob sich der Mehrpreis für 400Gramm so wirklich lohnt....muss halt jeder selber entscheiden.
Ich bin bislang mit meinem Torque Trailflow unterwegs gewesen, und da sollte sich der Gewichtsvorteil, egal ob nun das 9.0 mit 12,4 oder das SL mit 12,05 Kg schon deutlich bemerkbar machen. Zumal ich mir erhoffe, das die Bergabqualitäten nicht signifikant unter der Performance meines Torque liegen, dass ich bestimmt nie ausgereizt habe....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baef (15. September 2015)

Super...mir platzt bald der Kragen.
Nun habe ich das zweite Mal in Folge eine E-Mail von Canyon erhalten, der Inhalt mich echt sauer macht.....

"Leider ist das bestellte Spectral CF 9.0 ausverkauft.
Gerne kannst du dich telefonisch unter 0261-404000 bei uns melden, damit wir dir eine entsprechende Alternative anbieten können."

Das gleiche ist mir auch mit dem ursprünglich bestellten CF9.0SL passiert.

Bin gespannt, wie mir der Service das morgen erklären will und welche Alternative denn nun noch Sinn machen soll.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## th_philipp (15. September 2015)

Zur Info für die Allgemeinheit: Spectral CF 9.0 in L und blau ohne Pedale gewogen mit 12,7 KG


----------



## Tli (20. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike auf das Spectral CF 9.0 gestossen. Interessant wäre die Erfahrungen bezgl. Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 176 und habe SL 80 neige eher zu einem S als zu einem M, da ich aus der CH komme, ist probefahren leider nur mit (hohem) Aufwand verbunden. Gegen den S könnte sprechen, dass allenfalls der Ellbogen gegen das Knie stösst bei engen Kurven, oder ist das nicht der Fall?


----------



## baef (20. September 2015)

Also ich bin mit meinen 176cm und SL 81cm Probegefahren und habe mich gleich für M entschieden.....passt super.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guru (21. September 2015)

Tli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike auf das Spectral CF 9.0 gestossen. Interessant wäre die Erfahrungen bezgl. Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 176 und habe SL 80 neige eher zu einem S als zu einem M, da ich aus der CH komme, ist probefahren leider nur mit (hohem) Aufwand verbunden. Gegen den S könnte sprechen, dass allenfalls der Ellbogen gegen das Knie stösst bei engen Kurven, oder ist das nicht der Fall?



Schau mal hier auf der ersten Seite, da ist eine Übersicht. Sind zwar alles AL-Fahrer, nicht CF, aber die Geometrie ist mW ja gleich.


----------



## Tli (21. September 2015)

Hey! Vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten. Dann ist klar, ich werde mir das M holen! Freude herrscht!


----------



## baef (21. September 2015)

Tja, nur dass es das 9.0 aktuell nicht mehr gibt.....
Ich habe 3 mal bei Verfügbarkeit bestellt und drei mal per Mail die Info bekommen:  Ausverkauft


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joemac (21. September 2015)

In der Schweiz ist es an Lager!
Purecycling.ch
M und XL


----------



## Tli (21. September 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist es an Lager!
> Purecycling.ch
> M und XL



Ich habe jetzt gerade bestellt, bin gespannt!


----------



## Tli (22. September 2015)

Leider ausverkauft, wie zu befürchten war. Wenigstens haben sie jetzt den Bestand aktualisiert ;-) Ja dann bleibt mir das Geld erhalten für einen neuen Gleitschirm, auch nicht schlecht! Vielen Dank nochmals für die Tipps hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baef (1. Oktober 2015)

Hier fahren ja auch schon Specral CF 9.0SL rum.
Nun ist das Bike ja eher auf Leichtbau getrimmt.
Lassen sich dennoch Bikeparkstrecken wie die Blue Line in Saalbach oder der Continental Track in Winterberg fahren? 
Habe leider meinen Favoriten, das 9.0 nicht mehr bekommen und zum SL gegriffen, was mir zu 90% auch bestimmt reichen wird.
Nur wenn meine Jungs es im Bikepark mal krachen lassen wollen, will ich nicht auf der Bank sitzen und nur zuschauen
Dabei lege ich keinen Wert auf mörderiche Sprünge oder schwindelerregende Drops......aus dem Alter bin ich ( leider) raus.

Baef


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubeamsrider (1. Oktober 2015)

Die Fox 32 und der DT XM1491 LRS lassen nicht grad gröbere Sprünge zu.


----------



## baef (2. Oktober 2015)

Tja, wo fängt der "gröbere" Sprung denn an??? Wenn ich die Videos von genannten Strecken so anschaue, denke ich nicht, dass die über die 80cm hinausgehen!?
Einen separaten Laufradsatz würde ich mir vieleicht auch noch anschaffen, aber bei der Gabel hört's dann auf.
Die Fox aus dem Neurad zu verkaufen und in eine 34er Fox oder in die Pike zu investieren wird wohl ein teures Unterfangen?

Oder findet sich hier jemand zufällig, der seine Pike aus einem Grösse M Rad gegen meine Fox tauschen würde

Barf


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Oktober 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Tja, wo fängt der "gröbere" Sprung denn an??? Wenn ich die Videos von genannten Strecken so anschaue, denke ich nicht, dass die über die 80cm hinausgehen!?
> Einen separaten Laufradsatz würde ich mir vieleicht auch noch anschaffen, aber bei der Gabel hört's dann auf.
> Die Fox aus dem Neurad zu verkaufen und in eine 34er Fox oder in die Pike zu investieren wird wohl ein teures Unterfangen?
> 
> ...



Gabeltausch kostet ncht viel, bekommt man ja nach Zustand 1:1 getauscht.
Und die Bike Größe hat nichts mit der Gabel zu tun


----------



## waldi28 (2. Oktober 2015)

Naja, dass stimmt nicht so ganz. Ne Gabel aus einem S-Rahmen mit 100 mm Steuerrohr passt sicherlich nicht in einen XL-Rahmen mit 170 mm. Deshalb hat die Bike-Größe doch etwas mit der bei einem Neurad gekürzten Gabelschaft zu tun.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Oktober 2015)

Schon mal ne Gabel gesehen, die von Werk aus so gekürzt gewesen ist, dass man sie nicht hätte in einen größeren Rahmen einbauen können?
Ich nicht....


----------



## waldi28 (2. Oktober 2015)

Natürlich ist ein gewisser Speilraum vorhanden. Trotzdem passt nicht jede Gabel in jede Rahmengröße. Canyon baut sicherlich nicht 7 cm Spacer in den Gabelschaft beim S-Rahmen, damit die Gabel auch in einenn XL passt.


----------



## dia-mandt (2. Oktober 2015)

Das wohl nicht, aber eine Gabel aus M-XL wird in den M Rahmen passen.
Nur XS und S könnten knapp werden. Je nach Vorbau ginge es bei S wohl auch noch.


----------



## DaBasti (4. Oktober 2015)

Servus miteinander, 

bin auch in freudiger Erwartung eines CF9.0 mit dbinline-Dämpfer und Pike-Gabel.

Ich wiege fahrbereit ca. 90KG. Hat von euch jemand eine Empfehlung bzgl. des Fahrwerk-Setups? Insbesondere interessiert mich, wie viele Spacer / Tokken ihr verbaut habt oder verbauen würdet? 

Das gute Stück ist mein erstes MTB mit diesen Einstellmöglichkeiten, daher die Frage.


Grüße aus Koblenz,
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe bisher nichts verändert, obwohl ich extra im Vorraus Air Volume Spacer von CaneCreek gekauft habe. Jetzt habe ich Dämpferelemente mit allen Einstellmöglichkeiten und stelle fest, dass das Werkssetup schon wirklich sehr gut passt.

Aber ganz allgemein: Fahr erstmal und stelle dann fest, was Du vermisst.
Alles andere ist nur die vermeintliche Jagd nach Lösungen zu Problemen die Du dann wahrscheinlich gar nicht hast.

Gewicht, Fahrstil und persönliche Vorlieben sind bei jedem anders. Es gibt ja auch kein richtig und falsch bei der Sache - abgesehen von einem Basissetup, was aber jeder, der sich für diese Federelemente entscheidet haben sollte.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte mit 92kg an meiner 150er PIKE am Spectral nur aufgepumpt, eingefahren und nach 2-3 Wochen nochmal genau auf Sag gepumpt. Ich habe keine Spacer gebraucht, mit offener Dämpfung schlug die Gabel am 80cm Mauer-Flatdrop nicht durch und nutzte den Federweg zu 99% - dabei stand sie auch ausreichend hoch im Federweg.

5-6bar rein (20% Sag) und erstmal einfahren!


----------



## jofland (4. Oktober 2015)

Weiß jemand, wie gut die Hinterbaulager werksseitig geschmiert sind? Ist es notwendig (wie z. B. bei Treck), alle Lager vor der nassen Jahreszeit zu öffnen und nachzuschmieren?


----------



## PaddyKN (4. Oktober 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nichts verändert, obwohl ich extra im Vorraus Air Volume Spacer von CaneCreek gekauft habe. Jetzt habe ich Dämpferelemente mit allen Einstellmöglichkeiten und stelle fest, dass das Werkssetup schon wirklich sehr gut passt.
> 
> Aber ganz allgemein: Fahr erstmal und stelle dann fest, was Du vermisst.
> Alles andere ist nur die vermeintliche Jagd nach Lösungen zu Problemen die Du dann wahrscheinlich gar nicht hast.
> ...



in meinem DBInline war ein kleiner Spacer werksseitig verbaut. Da das Basissetup jedoch 2 kleine Spacer im Dämpfer vorsieht lohnt es sich schon da mal reinzuschauen. Ich fahre bei 82 kg derzeit auch keinen Token in der Pike (140mm). In den Dämpfer werd ich aber wohl noch 1-2 Spacer reinbauen, da er doch arg schnell durchschlägt. Fahrstil ist recht aggressiv


----------



## Andy1976II (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo an alle Spectral Fahrer.
Bin seit ein paar Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral CF und bin mehr als begeistert von diesem Bike.
Was mich allerdings etwas überfordert ist der Cane Creek DBinline Dämpfer.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen wie ich den perfekt einstellen kann?
Und kann mir jemand erklären was die einzelnen Abkürzungen bedeuten und was sie beim Einstellen bewirken?
Hab im Netz leider nix auf deutsch gefunden was mir weiterhelfen könnte. 
Achja evtl hilft es jemanden weiter. 
Bin 171 groß und hab 85 kg. Vielleicht hat jemand ein passendes Setup dazu 
Ich sag schon mal dank. 
Gruß Andy


----------



## jofland (4. Oktober 2015)

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/suspension/tfg_german.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (4. Oktober 2015)

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes


----------



## Andy1976II (4. Oktober 2015)

Perfekt vielen vielen Dank


----------



## Joemac (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich nutzte nur ca 50% des gesamten Federwegs, auch bei grobem Gelände (aber keine Sprünge). Hab dann etwas Luft an der Pike rausgelassen und war danach zufrieden. Am Dämpfer hab ich nur am HSC gedreht damit es weicher wird und am LSC damit es beim fahren nicht so wippt.. jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Habe mich nicht wirklich gross damit beschäftigt aber es geht auch so. Schlägt nicht durch aber nimmt schön 90 bis 95% des Federwegs in Anspruch bei grobem Gelände in den Alpen.


----------



## Andy1976II (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die Ausstattung mit XTR. Bin jetzt Ca 200km mit dem Bike gefahren und die Kurbelarme der XTR sehen übelst verkratzt aus. Das ja kann ja nicht sein. Die Kurbel kostet eine schweine Kohle und sieht nach paar KM aus wie Jahrelang gebraucht. Das Zeug nicht gerade von der angepriesen Qualität. 
Was mich noch sehr stört ist das klappern der innen verlegten Züge. Das nervt ungemein. 
Hat von euch auch jemand dieses Problem und was habt ihr evtl dagegen unternommen?
Habe eigentlich keine Lust das ich das Bike deswegen wieder zu Canyon schicke. 
Ich meine das darf bei einem 5000€ Bike nicht sein. 
Gruß Andy


----------



## PaddyKN (5. Oktober 2015)

Andy1976II schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ausstattung mit XTR. Bin jetzt Ca 200km mit dem Bike gefahren und die Kurbelarme der XTR sehen übelst verkratzt aus. Das ja kann ja nicht sein. Die Kurbel kostet eine schweine Kohle und sieht nach paar KM aus wie Jahrelang gebraucht. Das Zeug nicht gerade von der angepriesen Qualität.
> Was mich noch sehr stört ist das klappern der innen verlegten Züge. Das nervt ungemein.
> Hat von euch auch jemand dieses Problem und was habt ihr evtl dagegen unternommen?
> Habe eigentlich keine Lust das ich das Bike deswegen wieder zu Canyon schicke.
> ...


 
Sinds wirklich die Züge die klappern oder ist es die Kette am Umwerfer. Bei Carbon wird sowas u.U. stark an den Rahmen übertragen und man denkt es kommt von den Zügen


----------



## Andy1976II (5. Oktober 2015)

Es sind definitiv die Züge. Wenn ich vorne etwas an den Zügen wackle hört man deutlich wie sie im Rahmen anschlagen


----------



## Gum-mi (5. Oktober 2015)

Klasse,

ich aber mir auch ein CF 9.0 bestellt und bezahlt aber ungünstigsten Zeit die man sich vorstellen kann .
Canyon zieht um, erneuert sein Warenwirtschaftssystem und die Seite ist auch nicht erreichbar...
Das sind ja drei Baustellen auf einmal!





Eine AB habe ich seit vier Tagen nicht bekommen, nur so ein Automail  mit "Danke für Ihr Geld!"

Weiß da jemand mehr und wann sind die wieder am Start?

Gruß Max


----------



## Cubeamsrider (5. Oktober 2015)

Eigentlich sollte es schon seit heute 8:00 Uhr wieder online sein.

Canyon.com will be temporarily unavailable from 21:00 CET Friday until 8:00 CET on Monday. Be patient.


----------



## PaddyKN (5. Oktober 2015)

Gum-mi schrieb:


> Klasse,
> 
> ich aber mir auch ein CF 9.0 bestellt und bezahlt aber ungünstigsten Zeit die man sich vorstellen kann .
> Canyon zieht um, erneuert sein Warenwirtschaftssystem und die Seite ist auch nicht erreichbar...
> ...


 
Sind die auch telefonisch nich erreichbar? Wäre ja heftig


----------



## baef (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

@Max: ich will dir ja nicht die Freude nehmen, aber ich habe das Bike 3x bestellt und erst einige Rage später die Info Bekommen "Fehlbestand" das Rad ist ausverkauft.......
Und wie gesagt, das ist mir 3x so gegangen.

Mit der Umstellung bei Canyon bin ich mal gespannt.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (5. Oktober 2015)

baef schrieb:


> ...Rage ...


 
Freudscher Vertipper?


----------



## Gum-mi (5. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade mit dem Support gesprochen (nach 10 Min. Wartezeit).

War witzig?!

Auf mein Aussage das ich wohl Lagerware bestellt habe, sagte Sie "_Mal sehen ob es wirklich Lagerware ist?" _
Wann würde ich denn zur Bestellung meine AB bekommen? -> "_Das dauert bestimmt noch bis ende der Woche_"
Wie läuft es den So mit der Umstellung? "_Ach nö, davon bekommen wir eigentlich gar nichts mit_"

Musste echt Lachen und Denke, dass es nur besser werden kann...
Schau ma mal was da passiert aber ich befürchte, dass wird noch Lustig.

Ein komischer Laden ist das schon und nun weiß ich dass ich nichts weiß!


----------



## BenniM (6. Oktober 2015)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425608



Mir persönlich gefallen die ursprünglich von DB Inline empfohlenen Settings für das Spectral deutlich besser. Ich finde der Hinterbau wirkt dadurch viel lebendiger. Wiege fahrfertig ca. 75 kg.







Weitere Infos zu den Settings gibts im Spectral AL 2015 Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015.722354/page-105


----------



## baef (6. Oktober 2015)

HP von Canyon ist ja wieder online...

......aber ich finde kein Spectral CF mehr??????

Vor der Abschaltung gab es noch welche...
Aber Carbon wird noch als Rahmenmaterial genannt, mal abwarten


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyKN (6. Oktober 2015)

Genau, einfach mal abwarten  Eine Carbon Variante wird es definitiv noch/wieder geben


----------



## baef (6. Oktober 2015)

Hab eben noch mal in dem 2016 Neuheiten Threat geschaut, da ist in der Übersicht zu sehen, das das Spectral 9.0 und das Spectral 9.0 SL Ausstattungsgleich sind

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/20150922_182836-jpg.422201/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joemac (6. Oktober 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Hab eben noch mal in dem 2016 Neuheiten Threat geschaut, da ist in der Übersicht zu sehen, das das Spectral 9.0 und das Spectral 9.0 SL Ausstattungsgleich sind
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/20150922_182836-jpg.422201/
> 
> ...


Ne, die Federgabel und der Dämpfer sind andere.


----------



## baef (6. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt....hab nicht genau gelesen....
Einmal die Performance und beim SL die Factory....
Aber XTR gibt's beim SL nimmer.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## th_philipp (11. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne Frage zum Spectral CF 9.0 und der Reverb Stealth:

Ich habe das Modell in L und es gibt Rechts zwei Schellen:
1x für die Kombi Bremshebel/Schalthebel
1x für die Reverb

Bei einem Bekannten ist das gleiche Modell in XL mit einer einzigen Matchmaker-Schelle verbaut (also Schalt/Brems/Reverb-Hebel teilen sich eine Schelle)
Wir haben die Bikes gleichzeitig gekauft.

Frage:
1) Habt Ihr 1 oder 2 Schellen?
2) Kann ich das einfach umbauen auf eine Schelle oder ist dafür ein weitere Spezialschelle zu kaufen?

Ich frage mich wie sowas in der Serienproduktion sein kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baef (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
da das Spectral CF ja aktuell nicht online ist....kann man irgendwo die Konfiguration des 9.0SL noch nachlesen?

Baef


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1976II (11. Oktober 2015)

Habe 2 Schellen an meinem. Model 2015 Spectral CF


----------



## PaddyKN (11. Oktober 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Spectral CF 9.0 und der Reverb Stealth:
> 
> Ich habe das Modell in L und es gibt Rechts zwei Schellen:
> 1x für die Kombi Bremshebel/Schalthebel
> ...



Kannst du umbauen


----------



## AaronKn (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute  

Wollte von euch mal eine allgemeine Meinung zum Bike. 
Ich fahre momentan ein Strive al von 2013. Da ich das bike aber auch für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit benutze und es nicht an seine Grenzen bekomme (im Wald) wollte ich mich für das Jahr 2016 für ein anderen Fully umschauen. Hierbei ist mir das spectral ins Auge gefallen, würdet ihr es mir empfehlen oder eher zu einem anderen raten?
Mich sprechen die 27,5" Laufräder sehr an da ich mich auf bis jetzt getesteten 29" Bikes nicht wohl fühle.

Gruß Aaron


----------



## Andy1976II (12. Oktober 2015)

Kann das Spectral nur empfehlen. Es ist ein geiles Teil und macht unglaublich viel Fun auf dem Trail. 
Es fährt sich bergauf richtig flott. Einzig das zweifach Kettenblatt ist bei steilen Rampen machmal etwas zu wenig Übersetzungsbandbreite 
27,5 finde ich persönlich absolut top. Vom Fahrverhalten und auch bin der Steifigkeit.


----------



## Denny225 (12. Oktober 2015)

Wie hoch ist eigentlich das Rahmengewicht vom Spectral CF?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy1976II (12. Oktober 2015)

Meins liegt mit Pedale bei knapp 12kg


----------



## AaronKn (12. Oktober 2015)

Ok dann werde ich mich mal auf den Weg nach Koblenz machen um das Spectral mal probe zu fahren. 
Ist es auch etwas mit dem man zur Arbeit fahren kann oder werden "längere" fahrten in der ebene zu "langweilig" sag ich mal. 
Hab knapp 16km zur Arbeit. Benutzt es selbst jemand für die Tägliche fahrt zur Arbeit?


----------



## Andy1976II (12. Oktober 2015)

Langweilig wird es mit dem Spectral sicher nicht . Aber in die Arbeit würde ich damit trotzdem nicht fahren. Wenn du keinen sicheren Platz dafür hast wirst Abend irgendwann mal zwei dort stehen haben  was ich mal nicht hoffen will


----------



## AaronKn (12. Oktober 2015)

Daran soll es nicht liegen, einen sicheren Abstellplatz habe ich vor Ort auf der Arbeit schon =) Also dem sollte nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## stony13 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,  

Egal was und wo ich fahre, nutze ich nicht den vollen Federweg meiner Pike. SAG ist nach Hersteller angaben eingestellt!
Reicht es wenn ich einfach den Druck in der Gabel verringere oder muss ich sonst noch etwas machen damit ich endlich den vollen Federweg nutzen kann?

Hier noch ein Bild meiner letzten Tour


----------



## Vincy (13. Oktober 2015)

Weniger Luftdruck und/oder weniger Token (Air Volume Spacer).


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Oktober 2015)

stony13 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Egal was und wo ich fahre, nutze ich nicht den vollen Federweg meiner Pike. SAG ist nach Hersteller angaben eingestellt!
> Reicht es wenn ich einfach den Druck in der Gabel verringere oder muss ich sonst noch etwas machen damit ich endlich den vollen Federweg nutzen kann?
> ...


was heisst sag nach herstellerangabe? wieviel % entspricht das?
wieviele mm reserve bleibt dir?
höher und weiter springen sollte auch die letzten reserven aus der gabel kitzeln....


----------



## stony13 (13. Oktober 2015)

@bartos0815

Das heisst zwischen 20 und 25 % SAG. 

Denke das sind so ca. 25- 30 mm! Habs noch nicht genau nachgemessen.

Da ich nicht gerade die grössten Sprünge nehme, brauche ich nicht so viel reserve.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Denny225 (13. Oktober 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist eigentlich das Rahmengewicht vom Spectral CF?


?


----------



## PaddyKN (13. Oktober 2015)

@stony13  Was für ein Modell ist denn dein Flaschenhalter? Passt ja schön zur Farbe des Bikes. Probleme mit dem Rahmen bei grösseren Flaschen ? (0.7-1L)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stony13 (13. Oktober 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> @stony13  Was für ein Modell ist denn dein Flaschenhalter? Passt ja schön zur Farbe des Bikes. Probleme mit dem Rahmen bei grösseren Flaschen ? (0.7-1L)



Hey,

Der Flaschenhalter ist von Cube. Guckst du hier:
http://m.bikester.ch/cube-hpp-flaschenhalter-matt-blauschwarz-385768.html

Ich habe eine 0,75l Flasche und keine Probleme! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (14. Oktober 2015)

wann kommen denn die 2016 CF Modelle?


----------



## Gum-mi (15. Oktober 2015)

Hatte mal mit dem Service am Montag gesprochen und Canyon hat noch Probleme mit der Umstellung und keinen Zugriff auf den Lagerbestand im neuen System. Somit ist die Lagerware auch nicht online und es könne keine Aufträge gebucht oder verschickt werden.

Angeblich soll es ende dieser Woche wieder laufen aber das hatte ich letzte Woche auch schon gehört.

Was mich ärgert, dass es Canyon nicht schafft auf der Homepage darauf hinzuweisen und eine Zwischenstand mitteilt.

Falls das einer von Canyon liest, gebt das mal an die GF weiter!

Ich hätte dann auch mehr Verständnis...


----------



## Floyd0707 (19. Oktober 2015)

Gum-mi schrieb:


> Hatte mal mit dem Service am Montag gesprochen und Canyon hat noch Probleme mit der Umstellung und keinen Zugriff auf den Lagerbestand im neuen System. Somit ist die Lagerware auch nicht online und es könne keine Aufträge gebucht oder verschickt werden.
> 
> Angeblich soll es ende dieser Woche wieder laufen aber das hatte ich letzte Woche auch schon gehört.
> 
> ...



Seit 16.10.2015 wird auf der Homepage dazu hingewiesen.

Auszug:



> Wer innovativ sein will, muss auch große Hürden meistern. Aktuell arbeiten wir daran, die neue Montage unter voller Auslastung zu betreiben. Daher kommt es in den nächsten Wochen zum Teil zu verspäteter Auslieferung.



Hier nachzulesen https://www.canyon.com/experience/news/article.html?id=1061


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. Oktober 2015)

Die 2016er Spectral CF Modelle sollen erst ab Mitte November bestellbar sein.


----------



## Elbarto76 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt auch mein Spektral CF 9.0 in XL erhalten. Wiege Fahrbereit etwa 100 kg. Nun habe ich ein Problemchen mit dem DB-Inline. Um einen Sag von 20-25% zu bekommen, müsste ich den Dämpfer auf mindestens 250 psi aufpumpen. Aber das scheint mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe nicht möglich zu sein. Immer wenn ich diese abziehe und wieder anschließe, sind maximal 200 psi drin. Beim Abschrauben scheint immer etwas Luft zu entweichen. Brauche ich jetzt eine Pumpe mit Sicherheitsventil?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Boltzer (25. Oktober 2015)

Mit meiner mitgelieferten Pumpe habe ich gar keine Luft reinbekommen, mit meiner alten ging es dann ohne Probleme. Und die hat kein Sicherheitsventil. Da immer die gleiche  Menge Luft entweicht, muß man (bei meiner) eben 5 PSI mehr Pumpen.


----------



## PaddyKN (25. Oktober 2015)

Elbarto76 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mein Spektral CF 9.0 in XL erhalten. Wiege Fahrbereit etwa 100 kg. Nun habe ich ein Problemchen mit dem DB-Inline. Um einen Sag von 20-25% zu bekommen, müsste ich den Dämpfer auf mindestens 250 psi aufpumpen. Aber das scheint mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe nicht möglich zu sein. Immer wenn ich diese abziehe und wieder anschließe, sind maximal 200 psi drin. Beim Abschrauben scheint immer etwas Luft zu entweichen. Brauche ich jetzt eine Pumpe mit Sicherheitsventil?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus.


Du wirst vor allem Spacer benötigen...


----------



## th_philipp (25. Oktober 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Du wirst vor allem Spacer benötigen...



Fahr erstmal so. Ich habe knapp 110 KG und Spacer gekauft. Ich weiss gar nicht ob ich die mal benutzen werde. Das Werkssetup ist für mich schon sehr gut. Sehr sensibel und trotzdem schlägt nichts durch. Müßte mal schauen, aber ich glaube ich habe so zwischen 240 und 250 psi. Allerdings springe ich nicht groß durch die Gegend. Jedes einzelne psi in dem Bereich mehr oder weniger spüre ich sehr deutlich. Und bis dahin hat man noch nichtmal die Dämpfung angefasst.

Bei der Pike überlege ich aber einen Token reinzutun. Bin aber schon jetzt extrem zufrieden.

Meine Taktik ist erstmal über Luftdruck und Dämpfung das Maximum rauszuholen.....und das geht schon extrem gut. Erst wenn dann nichts mehr geht kommen Spacer zum Einsatz. 
Letzlich ist es aber eine Geschmacksfrage des Fahrwerks. Probiere halt mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (25. Oktober 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Allerdings springe ich nicht groß durch die Gegend.



Das wirds wohl sein. Ich reize den Dämpfer recht schnell aus und wiege deutlich weniger. Übrigens schadet es nicht mal in den Dämpfer bzgl. Spacer reinzuschauen denn laut Canyon sollten ja 2 kleine rein. Bei mir war bei Auslieferung jedoch nur einer drin. Da nützt dann das ganze von Canyon mitgeschickte Setting wenig wenn die Voraussetzungen nicht passen. Ansonsten klar, erstmal testen und nach Bedarf ändern. Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## mr proper (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Luft entweicht meistens nicht beim Abschrauben, da das Ventil am Dämpfer erst schließt, und dannach der Druck aus dem Pumpenschlauch abgebaut wird.
Der Druck im Dampfer sinkt erst beim nächsten drauf schrauben der Pumpe. Da nun der Schlauch der Pumpe mit der Luft aus dem Dämpfer den Druck Ausgleicht.
Diese Luft fehlt dann, aber auch erst dann, im Dämpfer, und es wird nun natürlich weniger Angezeigt.

Mit wie viel Druck darf der DB Inline den maximal gefahren werden. Ich muß Den bei meinem 80kg schon ordentlich schmackes geben.

Der DB ist aber auch eine echte Herrausforderung ich habe nach 3Monaten immer noch kein 100prozentiges Setup gefunden, dazu wird es nun deutlich kälter was einen sowieso wieder mehr oder weniger von frone anfangen läst.


----------



## th_philipp (26. Oktober 2015)

DB inline laut Hersteller max. 250 psi.
Im CaneCreek Forum sagt ein Mitarbeiter, dass der Dämpfer aber auch mehr verträgt.

So wie immer zu handhaben ;-)


----------



## Elbarto76 (26. Oktober 2015)

So, hatte heute meine Jungfernfahrt zum kleinen Ahornboden im Karwendel (ca. 500 HM). Das Bike ist super! Schaltung, Bremsen, Pike...ich bin begeistert. Nur mit dem DB inline muss ich was machen. Mit Gepäck war ich wahrscheinlich bei ca. 105-110 kg. Da ich mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe maximal 200 psi in den Dämpfer bekomme (der Rest verpufft beim Abziehen der Pumpe), habe ich so einen Sag von etwa 66 %. Das ist zuviel. Bei groben Schlägen (die ich heute nicht hatte) wird der durchschlagen. Also habe ich mir jetzt eine Pumpe mit Sicherheitsventil bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich damit auf 250-275 psi komme. Ansonsten bin ich einfach nur happy. Hatte vorher ein Stevens Monarch Trail (Hardtail). Kein Vergleich! Das Teil klettert wie eine Gämse! Die SRAM X0 finde ich auch ziemlich klasse. Entweder gewöhne ich mich daran, dass man nur noch mit dem Daumen schaltet, oder ich muss auf Gripshift umsteigen.


----------



## Elbarto76 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mit der mitgelieferten Pumpe ist es übrigens egal ob das Manometer beim Aufpumpen 250 oder 300 psi anzeigt. Beim Abziehen und wieder anstecken sind immer nur noch 200 psi drin.


----------



## Elbarto76 (29. Oktober 2015)

So. Mit der neuen Pumpe musste ich den Dämpfer auf etwa 300 psi aufpumpen, um einen Sag von 20 zu erreichen. Laut Forum von Crans Creek sollte dies kein Problem sein, obwohl laut Anleitung max. 250 psi Druck in den Dämpfer sollen. Deren Aussage: "Aufpumpen bis es passt!"
Jetzt muss ich es nur noch in freier Wildbahn testen, wie es sich jetzt verhält...ich glaube ich sollte über den Winter abspecken... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baef (30. Oktober 2015)

So, seit heute Mittag bin ich nun auch nicht mehr Wartender, sondern habe mein Spectral CF 9.0SL in Empfang genommen.
Ich war ja anfänglich auf dem Trip, die Gabel gleich gegen eine Pike, und die Laufräder gegen die 1501 zu tauschen, bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher, da diese Komponenten woh bestimmt 90% des Einsatzgebietes abdecken....
Naja, sollte dennoch jemand Interesse an einem Tausch aus einem Neurad haben, kann er sich gerne Per PN bei mir melden...

Grüsse

Baef


----------



## pmmkm (1. November 2015)

Elbarto76 schrieb:


> So. Mit der neuen Pumpe musste ich den Dämpfer auf etwa 300 psi aufpumpen, um einen Sag von 20 zu erreichen. Laut Forum von Crans Creek sollte dies kein Problem sein, obwohl laut Anleitung max. 250 psi Druck in den Dämpfer sollen. Deren Aussage: "Aufpumpen bis es passt!"
> Jetzt muss ich es nur noch in freier Wildbahn testen, wie es sich jetzt verhält...ich glaube ich sollte über den Winter abspecken... ;-)



Servus,

tja Du wirst irgendwann dann wohl zum selben Ergebnis kommen wie ich........ "es passt einfach nicht richtig" Der Dämpfer geht bei "uns" also den um die 100kg Leuten einfach nicht.

Das mit der Pumpe bekommst Du in den Griff mit einer Pumpe die vorne ein spezielles Ventil hat, Du schraubst erst das Ganze drauf, dann ist es dicht und dann hat dieses Ventil einen Einsatz den man hinein schraubt und dann öffnest Du damit so zu sagen das Ventil des Dämpfers, beim rausschrauben genau anders herum, Du dichtest damit das Ventil am Dämpfer ab und nur die Luft entweicht die in der Pumpe ist und nicht die Luft im Dämpfer. ..... ziemlich genial. Frag mich nicht wo es das gibt hab ich noch nicht gesucht, ein Freund von mir hat die Pumpe und ich leih mir immer sein .

EDIT: ..... 2-Stufen Verschraubung nennt man das

EDIT2: ....siehst kaum sucht man schon findet man was ... Du brauchts gar keine andere Pumpe, Canyon hat für den Shapeshifter des Strive, GENAU so ein Ventil von dem ich gerade gesprochen hab, beim Shapeshifter muss der Druck eben auch ganz exakt eingestellt werden und das geht nicht mit der normalen Pumpe. ....also bei Canyon einfach so ein Ventil bestellen.


----------



## pmmkm (1. November 2015)

...... aber das mit der Pumpe ändert nichts am Grundproblem.

Ich hab jetzt x-Einstellungen versucht und egal wie, irgend eine Seite leidet immer.

Wenn Du das Element vollknallst dann dämpft es einfach nicht mehr. KLAR, kommt immer auf die Strecke an! Ich spreche jetzt mal von einem leichten Trail, das heißt für meinen Geschmack relativ hohe Geschwindigkeit auf sehr groben Schotter bzw. Felsbrocken, Wurzeln etc.
(schwerer Trail ist dann etwas wo man ganz langsam unterwegs ist, fast senkrecht runter etc.)

Ich hatte das beste Ergebnis wenn ich oben etwas Luft raus gelassen hatte und die Einstellungen alle auf sehr weich gestellt hab. Dann ist das Bike echt der Hammer, es stellt sich irgendwann eine Art "Flow" ein und Du fliegst über alles drüber und hast volle Kontrolle, echt MEGAGEIL. Schlägt auch kein einziges mal durch. Um die 200psi sind dann drin, etwas weniger sogar.

ABER!..... mit dieser wow Einstellung ist es unmöglich den Berg wieder hoch zu fahren, da kann ich den Hebel runter stellen was ich will der Dämpfer blockiert einfach nicht richtig, er geht bis fast auf Anschlag und das Bike sackt hinten durch, voll ....sch...  es müsste eine Funktion haben das man den Dämpfer WIRKLICH fest arretieren kann. Ich suche schon nach einem anderen Dämpfer der das kann.

Ist echt schade weil das Bike ansonsten wohl derzeit am Markt die beste Mischung aus Tour und Trail darstellt. 

Da ich mit dem Bike die Sache mit den Trails überhaupt erst mal entdeckt hab, bin ich jetzt schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht das Strive hole. Sollte jemand mein Spectral haben wollen, dann würde ich das machen. ....


----------



## jofland (1. November 2015)

pmmkm schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht wo es das gibt hab ich noch nicht gesucht



Eine Pumpe mit der gesuchten Funktion ist z. B. die hier:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Procraft/Federgabelpumpe-Blow-Up-II-p17251/


----------



## th_philipp (1. November 2015)

@pmmk
Beim lesen Deiner beiden Beiträge oben glaube ich, dass Du entweder noch Infobedarf hast oder der Dämpfer hat evtl. einen Defekt. Letzteres liest sich aber weniger wahrscheinlich.

Der DB Inline lässt sich sehr wohl auf diese Gewichtsklasse gut abstimmen. Hier laufen zwei Spectral CF und beide Fahrer wiegen knapp 110KG. Der Dämpfer funktioniert erstklassig.

Lass auch mal die Griffel von den Dämpfungseinstellungen bzw. setze die mal zurück auf die Werkseinstellung. Dann konzentriere Dich erstmal nur auf den Luftdruck. Dämpfung erst danach und gezielt einstellen - nicht einfach alles auf extrem auf oder zu.
Du musst beim DB Inline systematisch vorgehen, aber das ist auch bei den einfacheren Dämpfer so. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Federung und Dämpfung.

Dass Du um 100 KG wiegst, weniger als 200 PSI hast und der Dämpfer sehr gut funzt und keine Durchschläge hat, kann ich mir auch nicht soo gut vorstellen.
Ich habe ca. 240-250 PSI und von den 50mm Hub nutze ich so 46/47mm. Der SAG liegt bei ungefähr 25%.

Beim Werkssetup der Dämpfung: Wieviel PSI braucht es, damit Du um die 25% SAG bekommst?
Wieviel wiegst Du genau?


----------



## pmmkm (2. November 2015)

Hi th_Philipp,

da scheinst Du Recht zu haben. Also mit Möglichkeit 2. Ich schätze das der Dämpfer defekt ist, ...... ich habe die Fehlfunktion auf die veränderten Einstellungen zurück geführt, aber  gestern mal alles wieder auf Werkseinstellungen zurück gesetzt und gemerkt das der Lockout Hebel eigentlich ohne Funktion ist. Ich dachte erst das es an meinen Einstellungen lag. 

Zur Einstellung kann ich somit natürlich wenig sagen bzw. kein Wunder das sich da nichts einstellt was passt. Ich weiss nicht genau ab wann der Dämpfer hin war. Die Einstellungen hab ich .....natürlich beginnend mit der Werkseinstellung, alle dokumentiert und getestet, natürlich nur mit dem Luftdruck angefangen und diesen als erstes versucht zu ändern. Mit etwas weniger und etwas mehr SAG. .....aber egal irgendwann zwischendrin wird er sich verabschiedet haben, klar das dann das Ergebnis nicht mehr passt. Er hat auch zuletzt ganz leicht Druck verloren. Das ist mir vorgestern beim Uphill aufgefallen da er bei steilen Passagen völlig durchgesackt ist und ich nachgepumpt hab und ca. 20psi weg waren.

Ich hatte zwischendrin einige Passagen die echt gut waren, da für mich aber die Fahrweise auch neu ist, vom Hardtail kommend, tu ich mich relativ schwer das zu beurteilen da meine Erfahrungen erst am wachsen sind. Ich hatte anfangs des Jahres noch Passagen die ich als unfahrbar bezeichnet habe und abgestiegen bin, wo ich jetzt einfach drüber fahre. .... 

Aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren ob das was ich gelesen hab sich bei mir halt auch irgendwann einstellt. Vor allem im Cane Creek Forum schreiben einige das sie einen totalen Aha Effekt hatten. Wäre ja schön wenn das so ist. Die meisten haben eben auch Spacer eingebaut. 

Aber da es ja auch immer eine Frage der Fahrweise und des Geländes ist frag ich mich ob das eben repräsentativ ist ???? Ein 80 Kilo Typ 
ist eben etwas komplett anderes und ob man das nur über die Luft und das Volumen effizient regeln kann? ....

Mein Körpergewicht sind 95kg "nackt" plus Klamotten und Rucksack sind wir damit bei ca. 100kg. Wer hat das gleiche Gewicht, FÄHRT AUCH RICHTIG IN DEN BERGEN Trails..... bringt ja auch nichts wenn jemand nur Waldwege und flache Trails fährt das dann zu vergleichen. Wenn ich normale Wald- Schotterwege fahre ist das auch ganz was anderes als wenn ich volles Programm auf einen Steinhaufen zu fahre mit Steinen in der Größe eines Kinderkopfes dann ist das wohl eine ganz andere Belastung. Ich fahre mittlerweile Trails wo der geneigte durchschnittliche MTB Fahrer absteigt und die Strecke als unfahrbar bezeichnet. Ich steige erst ab bei senkrechten Stufen die mir bis zum Bauchnabel gehen bzw. ohne einen Sprung nicht zu bewältigen sind, das mache ich nicht, also springen, auch kein Bikepark und solche Spielchen. 

"DAZU" jemanden vergleichbaren der sagt ...."Wow" diese Einstellung ist perfekt ......das wäre für mich interessant .


----------



## Elbarto76 (2. November 2015)

Beim Blockieren spüre ich schon einen Unterschied. Hatte mir aber diesen viel stärker vorgestellt. Ist halt nicht so wie bei der Pike, die man fast ganz blocken kann.


----------



## Joemac (2. November 2015)

Hallo Spectral Fahrer


Und wie ist so eure Bilanz nach fast einem Jahr auf dem Bike? Erfahrungen, Kritikpunkte und Defekte?

Hier mal meine Punkte:

Das Bike entspricht einem Bike für alles, ob Alpin oder Flowtrail, Rockgarden oder Schotter.. wenn es nicht klappte dann lag es an mir 

Was mir nicht passt ist das tiefe Trettlager und das viele berühren der Pedale bei Wurzeln oder Steinen aber muss etwas mehr üben.

Defekte hatte ich keine an Komponente, alles super aber ev. durch das grobe Gelände ist mir der Unterrohrschutz an einer Stelle gebrochen (warte auf eine Antwort von Canyon für einen Ersatz und Preis). Durch ein Sturz ist mir der Anschlag am Oberrohr welches das Oberrohr vor Schalthebel Kratzer schützen soll abgebrochen und jetzt hab ich sogar zwei Kratzer am Oberrohr. Diese Ersatzteile kann ich bei Canyon nachbestellen. Der Rahmen hat auch sonst mehrere Kratzer welche aber bald verschwinden werden. Der komplette Rahmen wird neu Lackiert (ich Arbeite in einer Werkstatt mit Lackiererei und wir haben auch schon Carbon-Rahmen neu lackiert).

Sonst nach 2800km muss ich sagen.. geiles Bike! Ende November geht’s zum Service.


----------



## th_philipp (2. November 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat auch sonst mehrere Kratzer



Ich habe das Spectral in der Farbe transparent blue - also mit Klarlack. Schon im Neuzustand waren am Oberrohr leichte Kratzer drauf.
Nicht schlimm, wäre aber schöner ohne.

Wi ekann ich das wegmachen? Evtl. mit einem Wachs polieren?
Wenn ja, welches:


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Pflegemittel-Oel/Wachs/


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2015)

Mit Kratzer Entferner für Glanzlacke. Wachspolitur ist eher für eine Nachbehandlung oder für leichte oberflächige Kratzer geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (2. November 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Mit Kratzer Entferner für Glanzlacke



Gibt es da ein bestimmtes Produkt was ich kaufen sollte? Vorzugsweise bei Amazon.


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2015)

Spectral CF MY2016 sind jetzt online. Mit neuen Farben Petrol Carbon und in Green.
Die Preise von 3499€ bis 4599€.
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/

*Spectral CF 9 LTD  *Petrol Carbon  *4599€*






*Spectral CF 9 LTD* Stealth

Anhang anzeigen 433377

*
Spectral CF 9 EX* Green  *4199€*

*

*

*Spectral CF 9 EX* Stealth

Anhang anzeigen 433374



*Spectral CF 9 SL *Stealth  *3999€





Spectral CF 9 SL *Green

Anhang anzeigen 433381


*
Spectral CF 9 *Petrol Carbon  *3499€*

*

*

*Spectral CF 9 *Stealth

Anhang anzeigen 433378


----------



## Elbarto76 (2. November 2015)

Och nö...da bin ich froh, das ich meins noch zum günstigen Preis mit der Pike und der X0-Ausstattung bekommen habe...


----------



## XLS (2. November 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Hallo Spectral Fahrer
> 
> 
> Und wie ist so eure Bilanz nach fast einem Jahr auf dem Bike? Erfahrungen, Kritikpunkte und Defekte?
> ...



Hallo. Mal meine Eindrücke vom spec cf 9.0:  -Lieferung eine Woche vor dem eigentlichen Termin- schonmal ein Lob an Canyon.
-Es ist das Rad, welches ich auf die berühmte einsame Insel mitnehmen würde.
-In meinem Fuhrpark nimmt es den Platz zwischen Hardtail und Enduro ein . Also genau was Canyon verspricht.
-Verändert habe ich Vorbau (40mm) und Lenker (Carbon) ,beides Syntace. Die Gabel habe ich auf 160 aufgebohrt.Nicht unbedingt wegen dem  Federweg, sondern weil ich eine höhere Front wollte.Pedale Spank Spike.
-XM 1501 LRS : schön leicht und stabil.Schrauben sich andere Hersteller auch an ihre Top-Enduro-bikes.
-Reifen sind schnell runter,schlechter Grip bei nassen Wurzeln und zu schmal.
-RS Bremsen nicht schlecht, aber XT sind besser.
-den Sattel fand ich am Anfang ganz schlecht, doch mitlerweile finde ich in passend-SQ-Labs ist etwas besser aber auch lauter.
-Schaltzüge klappern im Rahmen - etwas Schaumstoff reingestopft.
-Ein Lager des Umlenkhebels hat sich etwas gelockert.
Ansonsten ist es ein top Bike. Preis war 300€ billiger...da muss man einfach zuschlagen.
Mein erstes Carbonrad, aber Canyon kann Carbon...
Zum Teil fährt das Canyon Enduro Team mit dem Spectral auch Rennen....spricht für die Stabilität.
Mein Enduro schluckt beim Downhill deutlich mehr als das Spectral-ist aber keine Überraschung. Durch das wendige Fahrverhalten kann man eine sehr sauber Linie fahren, und bleibt so jederzeit am Heck eines Enduro-bikes.
Uphill: natürlich geil - unter 13Kg...spricht für sich selbst.
Ich bin auch froh ein 2015 Modell bekommen zu haben.Ich sehe keine Vorteile zu 2016.
Auch ist es immer ein gutes Zeichen wenn der Hersteller an der Geo nix verändert - weil es halt einfach genial ist.
Das Forum und die Meinungen hier über das Spec CF sind durchweg positiv. Die wenigen Seiten hier zeigen mir auch das viele zufrieden sind.
Da muß man (bis jetzt)  auch mal ein grosses Lob an den Hersteller machen....
Gruss XLS


----------



## Gum-mi (3. November 2015)

Elbarto76 schrieb:


> Och nö...da bin ich froh, das ich meins noch zum günstigen Preis mit der Pike und der X0-Ausstattung bekommen habe...



Hallo Elbarto76,

wann hattest Du den Bestellt und das Rad geliert bekommen?

Ich habe mitte September das CF 9.0 bestellt, die AB mitte Oktober mit Liefertermin letzte Woche bekommen. Nach Rückfrage bekomme ich keine Aussage ob und wann, da immer noch SAP Probleme bestehen. Das ist derzeit wirklich schlimm und ich bin fast soweit eine Alternative zu nehmen obwohl ich denke, dass es für mich das ideale Bike ist.

Angeblich liefert Canyon derzeit die CF 2015 nicht aus?!

Grüße Max


----------



## Elbarto76 (3. November 2015)

Ich habe am 28.09. bestellt. Geliefert wurde am 24.10.


----------



## wadl (3. November 2015)

Gum-mi schrieb:


> Hallo Elbarto76,
> 
> wann hattest Du den Bestellt und das Rad geliert bekommen?
> 
> ...



...habe auch Ende September ein CF 9.0 in L bestellt - geplanter Auslieferungstermin lt. Auftragsbestätigung in KW44. 
Bis jetzt noch natürlich noch nicht da. Denke, dass Canyon die letzten Wochen einfach total überfordert ist.
Ich für meinen Teil sehe das gechillt - so hat man mehr von der Vorfreude und ich glaub auch, dass es wenig hilft wenn jetzt jeder 5 Anfragen bei Canyon stellt. 

Wenn ich das 2015er mit dem 16er vergleiche, bin ich froh, noch das alte Modell geordert zu haben.


----------



## baef (3. November 2015)

Habe auch Mitte September bestellt.....LT KW 39....
Nun bekomm ich das wohl nicht mehr, weil sie keine mehr haben....da lief wohl einiges schief....

....somit will ich dir die Vorfreude nicht verderben, aber großartigen Optimismus würde ich hier nicht an den Tag legen......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wadl (3. November 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Habe auch Mitte September bestellt.....LT KW 39....
> Nun bekomm ich das wohl nicht mehr, weil sie keine mehr haben....da lief wohl einiges schief....
> 
> ....somit will ich dir die Vorfreude nicht verderben, aber großartigen Optimismus würde ich hier nicht an den Tag legen......



na dann bin ich mal gespannt.. halte euch auf dem laufenden. Hast du schon was alternatives bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baef (3. November 2015)

Würde ich schon, nur das 9.0SL ist natürlich nun gleich 800€ teurer, das sehe ich nicht ein


----------



## Elbarto76 (3. November 2015)

Also ich finde das Spektral CF 9.0 2015 in Preis/Leistung konkurrenzlos. Ich würde warten. Die Saison ist doch eh vorbei...



Gum-mi schrieb:


> Ich habe mitte September das CF 9.0 bestellt, die AB mitte Oktober mit Liefertermin letzte Woche bekommen. Nach Rückfrage bekomme ich keine Aussage ob und wann, da immer noch SAP Probleme bestehen. Das ist derzeit wirklich schlimm und ich bin fast soweit eine Alternative zu nehmen obwohl ich denke, dass es für mich das ideale Bike ist.


----------



## Elbarto76 (3. November 2015)

Muss jetzt nur noch den auf 300 psi aufgeblasenen DB Inline testen. Mir erschließt sich die Sache mit den Spacern noch nicht ganz. Erreiche ich mit Spacer ähnlichen Sag mit weniger Druck?


----------



## pmmkm (3. November 2015)

Elbarto76 schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nur noch den auf 300 psi aufgeblasenen DB Inline testen. Mir erschließt sich die Sache mit den Spacern noch nicht ganz. Erreiche ich mit Spacer ähnlichen Sag mit weniger Druck?




dto.  mir auch nicht.

Ich hab jetzt testhalber von einem Freund einen alten Pearl 3.3 von Rock Shox eingebaut. Während mein Dämpfer zum reparieren geht. Der Körper ist dicker und der Luftdruck beträgt bei dem Ding nur 100 psi !? ....bin ich noch nicht gefahren, das Ding ist halt simpler weil nix HSC LSC.

Spacer und Luftdruck verändern die "Kennlinie" ....ok, aber was das bedeutet ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

...aber um Deine Frage zu beantworten, JA ich schätze schon


----------



## baef (3. November 2015)

@elbarto: worauf warten? Die 2015 er Spectral CF gibt es nicht mehr und sind Geschichte...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbarto76 (3. November 2015)

Ok. Meins war halt XL. Davon gab´s wohl noch welche...Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gum-mi (3. November 2015)

wadl schrieb:


> ...habe auch Ende September ein CF 9.0 in L bestellt - geplanter Auslieferungstermin lt. Auftragsbestätigung in KW44.
> Bis jetzt noch natürlich noch nicht da. Denke, dass Canyon die letzten Wochen einfach total überfordert ist.
> Ich für meinen Teil sehe das gechillt - so hat man mehr von der Vorfreude und ich glaub auch, dass es wenig hilft wenn jetzt jeder 5 Anfragen bei Canyon stellt.
> 
> Wenn ich das 2015er mit dem 16er vergleiche, bin ich froh, noch das alte Modell geordert zu haben.




Habe auch in XL und Du hast völlig Recht. Ich bin nur ein wenig nervös, da ich kein 2016 Modell möchte.


----------



## Mart_n (4. November 2015)

Hi,
Also ich habe Anfang September (8. glaub ich) bestellt, dann Liefertermin KW 40, dann 41, dann 44. Hatten (haben gerade ein paar Probleme). Hab Größe L bestellt und es kam gestern an! Was ein Zufall, dass auch noch mein Geburtstag war. 
Also Leute, nicht verzweifeln, vielleicht ist es ja schon auf dem Weg! Habe im übrigen KEINE Versandbestätigung bekommen, also kann es auch "unverhofft" kommen.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## baef (4. November 2015)

Also ich hatte 2 bestellt.
Einmal das CF 9.0 Sl und das " normale" 9.0
Das SL konnte ich letzte Woche abholen, nachdem es von KW 39 verschoben wurde. Und es ist echt super. Lediglich bei der 32Fox Gabel und den sehr schmalen Felgen hätte ich gerne mehr Standfestigkeit.
Das ebenfalls für KW 39 bestätigte 9.0 ist aber nicht auffindbar und ich soll mir eine 2016er alternative aussuchen.
Leider bleibt da halbwegs vergleichbar nur das neue SL welches dann aber 800,-€ teurer ist, aber da ist das letzte Wort (Schrift) noch nicht gesprochen....


----------



## wadl (4. November 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Das ebenfalls für KW 39 bestätigte 9.0 ist aber nicht auffindbar und ich soll mir eine 2016er alternative aussuchen.
> Leider bleibt da halbwegs vergleichbar nur das neue SL welches dann aber 800,-€ teurer ist, aber da ist das letzte Wort (Schrift) noch nicht gesprochen....


um welche Größe geht's bei dir + wurde ein Rabatt auf das 16er Modell Angeboten?


----------



## Mart_n (4. November 2015)

Hmm, das SL hat komplett XTR, oder? Ich weiß nicht so genau, an meinem "alten" Rad (Liteville 301) ist ne 32er Fox dran und die habe ich NIE an die Grenze gebracht, so ist mein Fahrstil nicht. Ich denke ich würde das SL behalten, bei dem Gewichtsvorteil. Denn ein Performanceverlust würde ich nicht merken, das Gewicht schon. Hab mich für das "normale" 9er entschieden, da es einfach günstiger war. Vielleicht machen sie dir ein besonders gutes Angebot für ein 2016er? 
Gruß, Martin


----------



## baef (4. November 2015)

Mit "Rabatt" und "besonders gutes Angebot" ist nichts....
...aber wie geschrieben, ich habe nach der automatisierten Bestätigung, das meine Bestellung eingegangen ist auch eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten, in welcher die Bestellung "offiziell" bestätigt wird (Wortlaut), woraus für mich klar ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und Canyon hiermit in die Lieferpflicht versetzt.
Ich hätte mich hier auch auf einen Mittelweg zwischen dem 2016er Preis und dem 2015er eingelassen, aber das abzutun, man kann ja nix dafür, dass es das Rad nicht mehr gibt, finde ich schon traurig. Also werde ich ändere Wege einschreiten.

Baef


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gum-mi (5. November 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Also ich hatte 2 bestellt.
> Einmal das CF 9.0 Sl und das " normale" 9.0
> Das SL konnte ich letzte Woche abholen, nachdem es von KW 39 verschoben wurde. Und es ist echt super. Lediglich bei der 32Fox Gabel und den sehr schmalen Felgen hätte ich gerne mehr Standfestigkeit.
> Das ebenfalls für KW 39 bestätigte 9.0 ist aber nicht auffindbar und ich soll mir eine 2016er alternative aussuchen.
> Leider bleibt da halbwegs vergleichbar nur das neue SL welches dann aber 800,-€ teurer ist, aber da ist das letzte Wort (Schrift) noch nicht gesprochen....



Ich bin sehr neugierig was da rauskommt. Meines Wissens unterscheidet der Gesetzgeber beim Onlinehandel deutlich. Und der Kaufvertrag kommt erst mit "Ware gegen Geld" zustande. Bin mal gespannt und drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Vincy (5. November 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Mit "Rabatt" und "besonders gutes Angebot" ist nichts....
> ...aber wie geschrieben, ich habe nach der automatisierten Bestätigung, das meine Bestellung eingegangen ist auch eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten, in welcher die Bestellung "offiziell" bestätigt wird (Wortlaut), woraus für mich klar ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und Canyon hiermit in die Lieferpflicht versetzt.
> Ich hätte mich hier auch auf einen Mittelweg zwischen dem 2016er Preis und dem 2015er eingelassen, aber das abzutun, man kann ja nix dafür, dass es das Rad nicht mehr gibt, finde ich schon traurig. Also werde ich ändere Wege einschreiten.
> 
> Baef



Dann les mal lieber die Canyon AGB!
https://www.canyon.com/legal/terms-conditions/

* 2. Vertragsschluss *
(1) Unsere Angebote im Webshop, in Katalogen und in unserem Showroom sind unverbindlich.

(2) Durch Aufgabe einer Bestellung im Webshop (welche die vorherige Registrierung und Annahme dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen erfordert) macht der Kunde ein verbindliches Angebot zum Kauf des betreffenden Produkts. Der Kunde ist an das Angebot bis zum Ablauf von 5 auf den Tag des Angebots folgenden Kalendertagen gebunden. Wir sind berechtigt, das Angebot innerhalb dieser Frist anzunehmen.

(3) *Wir werden dem Kunden unverzüglich nach Eingang des Angebots eine Bestätigung über den Erhalt des Angebots zusenden, die keine Annahme des Angebots darstellt. Das Angebot gilt erst als von uns angenommen, sobald wir gegenüber dem Kunden (per E-Mail) die Annahme erklären oder die Ware absenden. Der Kaufvertrag mit dem Kunden kommt erst mit unserer Annahme zustande.*

......

Falls die Ware aus einem der in Absatz 3 genannten Gründe nicht oder nicht rechtzeitig lieferbar ist, werden wir dies dem Kunden unverzüglich anzeigen. Wir werden in diesen Fällen eine individuelle Vereinbarung mit dem Kunden bzgl. des Liefertermins treffen. *Ist die Ware auf absehbare Zeit nicht bei unseren Lieferanten verfügbar, sind wir zum Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag berechtigt. Im Falle eines Rücktritts werden wir dem Kunden seine an uns geleisteten Zahlungen unverzüglich erstatten. *Die gesetzlichen Rechte des Kunden wegen Lieferverzuges werden durch die vorstehende Regelung nicht berührt, wobei der Kunde Schadensersatz nur nach besonderer Maßgabe der Ziffer 8 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen verlangen kann. *Falls die Ware dauerhaft nicht lieferbar ist, sehen wir von einer Annahmeerklärung ab. Ein Vertrag kommt in diesem Fall nicht zustande.*

Sollten wir einen Liefertermin nicht einhalten, so hat uns der Kunde eine angemessene Nachfrist zu setzen, die eine Woche nicht unterschreiten darf.


----------



## Elbarto76 (5. November 2015)

Habe jetzt mal eine kleine Proberunde gedreht mit dem auf 300 psi aufgepumpten DB-Inline. So weit so gut. Sag ist 20% (1,2 cm). Beim Runterfahren Bordstein taucht der Dämpfer maximal 50 % ein. Dabei ist das "Dämpfungsgefühl" hervorragend.

Somit bin ich zufrieden mit dem Spectral und sehe einer schönen Saison 2016 entgegen.


----------



## baef (7. November 2015)

Auch mal eine Frage zum DB Inline:
Lt. der dem Spectral beiliegenden Karte sollen im Grundsetup für den Dämpfer 2 kleine Spacer verbaut sein. Bei mi sind die 1. nicht verbaut und 2. auch nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.
Macht es demnach Sinn, das Setup von der Karte zu übernehmen?

Baef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbarto76 (7. November 2015)

Heute erneute Testfahrt. Nur 500 HM, aber es wird einfach zu schnell dunkel . Egal, wenn Dämpfung blockiert sehr gute Traktion beim Uphill mit leichtem Wippen, das mich aber nicht weiter stört. Downhill dann über verwurzelten Waldpfad (So richtig Trail auch wieder nicht...). Auch hier super zufrieden mit offenem Dämpfer.


----------



## mr proper (10. November 2015)

Hey,

weiß jemand welches Einbaumaß und Hub der DB Inline besitzt.

Meiner schmatzt in zwischen ganz ordentlich, auch spürt man das mit jedem Schmatzen auch die Dämpfung kurz aufgibt.
Spricht ich habe Luft in der Dämfung und diese wird mehr. Nach einem Halbem Jahr spricht dies nicht für den Dämpfer. Schicke ich diesen nun zu Canyon oder zu DB.

Besonders ärgerlich ist eigentlich das es in 3Wochen in den Urlaub geht am liebsten würde ich mir gleich ein Ersatzdäpfer auf Halde legen, bevor mein Inline irgendwo beim Service versauert.

ED:

OK die Cane Creek seite brachte die Gewünschte Antwort.
190mm Länge 50mm Hub

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/fit-finder


----------



## Brave-Man (10. November 2015)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter im Spectral?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## mr proper (11. November 2015)

was soll da nicht passen, selten ein Rahmen mit so viel Platz um den Dämpfer besessen selbst beim sehr volumigem DB Inline ist ja noch in alle Himmelsrichtungen Platz.

Noch eine Kurze Frage weiß jemand in welche Richtung der Hinterbau des Spectrals getrimmt ist. Spich ist dieser eher Passiv Konstant oder Degresiv. Das spielt ja bei der Wahl des Dämpfers eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle


----------



## SmartBastard (12. November 2015)

Also ich sehe das mit den 2016 Modellen nicht so tragisch, oder vielleicht kann ich mich nicht mehr gut erinnern wie toll die 2015 Ausstattung war 
Kücke schon ab Sommer auf den Spectral CF 9.0 EX. Wenn ich mich gut erinnern kann hat's 3999 EUR gekostet, also 200 EUR weniger als 2016. Es hatte aber nur 21mm breiten Felgen und keine RSC Bremse falls ich mich gut erinnern kann. 
Bei Lenker und Vorbau bin ich mir nicht sicher. Renthal ist auf jeden Fall spitze, aber vielleicht sind die Canyon eigene Teile auch nicht schlecht.
Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe ist die X1 Kassette (da sollte wirklich X01 sein) und finde Schade, dass sie noch immer nicht die 2016 Pike haben. Ach ja, Next SL wäre mir auch lieber als X01 Kürbel, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben (bei anderen Modellen haben sie Next SL, also schade dass sie es auch nicht bei 1x11 haben). Mindestens hat man jetzt direct mount.

Tja, aber sonst scheint der Deal noch immer sehr gut zu sein (besonders wenn man es auf die Firma schreibt und ohne MwSt zahlt  ). Am WE wird wahrscheinlich bestellt.


----------



## jofland (15. November 2015)

Nachdem bei meinen Conti Trail King die Seitenstollen ein- und abgerissen sind, habe ich mal Reifen von Maxxis aufgezogen. Hier zum nachlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/maxxis-mtb-reifen.542630/page-226#post-13377673

Hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit den Contis? Ich habe meine nun nach Korbach geschickt.


----------



## wadl (15. November 2015)

nachdem das Bike am Samstag hier angekommen ist, hab ich heute die erste Runde gedreht.

Pike, X0 und Guide überzeugen. Der DB inline ist natürlich eine Sache für sich  bin bei 200psi mit 82 Kilo, Sag ist bei den angegebenen 15mm, trotzdem finde ich das recht weich und ich nutze fast die ganze Dämpferlänge aus... (muss ich mir mal Zeit nehmen)

Dass die Contis zu schmal sind, steht für mich ausser Frage, aber ich hatte auch keinen Grip - insb. hinten - habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Joemac (16. November 2015)

wadl schrieb:


> Dass die Contis zu schmal sind, steht für mich ausser Frage, aber ich hatte auch keinen Grip - insb. hinten - habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen?



Ja, die Contis sind nicht gerade DIE Reifen aber so schlecht sind die auch wieder nicht. Ich hatte am Anfang auch so meine Probleme damit aber mit der Zeit kennst du den Reifen und du weisst wann er ausbricht oder wo die an ihre Grenzen kommen.

Als die durch waren habe ich mich auch für Maxxis entschieden. Vorne den Highroller II und hinten den Minion DHR II, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Falls du auch Schwalbe umsteigen möchtest achte darauf das es die Gravity Reifen sind. Die nicht Gravity Reifen, besonders die HansDampf haben auch Probleme mit dem abreissen der Seitenstollen. Onza macht sonst auch noch gute Reifen!

Viel Spass mit dem Bike!


----------



## SmartBastard (16. November 2015)

Habe mich noch ein bisschen umgeschaut und den Radon Slide Carbon 140 10.0 gefunden. Siehr seeehr verlockend aus, speziel die 10.5kg! Es hat genau die Komponenten über die ich nachgedacht habe, zu upgraden bei den Spectral CF 9.0 EX:
DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 27.5 -300g
SRAM Guide Ultimate -70g
Race Face Next SL DM, 32T, 11-speed, 175mm -100g
SRAM XX1 Kassette -55g

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes-201...untain/slide-carbon-140/slide-carbon-140-100/

Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich schon die Pike haben, die Reifen bei Spectral halten sicher mehr aus und würde gerne bei Canyon bleiben (auch optisch finde ich den Canyon besser). Auf einen Umbau, bzw Verkaufen von Komponenten die mitkommen, habe ich keine Lust. Da würde ich glaube schon einiges am Geld verlieren. Für die Ultimate musste man neue Kabel ziehen, dass ich auch nicht so ganz einfach, obwohl der Unterschied zwischen RSC und Ultimate sicher nicht so groß ist und hier könnte ich ohne Probleme auch mit RSC leben.

Ich bin jetzt schon sehr stark am überlegen ob ich doch nicht bei den Radon zuschlagen soll. Oder glaubt ihr, dass das Gewicht mit viel Kompriss kommt und wenn man aggressiver fährt soll mal lieber bei den Crossmax XL Pro LTD und X01 bleiben? Der größter Gewicht Ersparnis kommt glaube ich eher von den Reifen (600-700g vs 990g pro Reifen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joemac (16. November 2015)

SmartBastard schrieb:


> Habe mich noch ein bisschen umgeschaut und den Radon Slide Carbon 140 10.0 gefunden. Siehr seeehr verlockend aus, speziel die 10.5kg! Es hat genau die Komponenten über die ich nachgedacht habe, zu upgraden bei den Spectral CF 9.0 EX:
> DT Swiss XMC1200 Spline 27.5 -300g
> SRAM Guide Ultimate -70g
> Race Face Next SL DM, 32T, 11-speed, 175mm -100g
> ...



Ich bin dieses Jahr das 2015er CF9.0 gefahren und gekauft habe ich wegen: Pike, DBinline, Guide RS und dem Pris. Nach einer Saison richtig fahren habe ich bereits Reifen und Kette ausgetauscht, ist ja alles normaler Verschleiss. Die Bremse funktioniert ob es jetzt eine RS, RSC oder Ultimate ist so ziemlich gleich. Was die Topmodelle haben ist die  Druckstuffen Einstellung. Bei richtigem entlüften brauchst du das nicht.

Die Kassette werde ich mit dem ersten Service austauschen, kann also auch eine leichtere kaufen, muss ja nich gleich beim Kauf dabei sein. Die Kurbel hat auch schon einige Steine zu spühren bekommen, könnte ich auch auswechseln.. auch durch ein anderes Modell.
Also, erstmal fahren und dann ersetzen, so musst du nichts verkaufen oder hast Teile im Keller rumliegen.

Also ich empfehle das Spectral CF 9.0 EX so zu kaufen.. 1 Jahr zu fahren und du wirst sehen was dann zu ändern wäre. Gewicht am Bike alleine ist nicht alles. Gegen leichtere Laufräder ist nichts einzuwänden aber ev. mit deinem Fahrstil würde ich mal die behalten obwohl die xmc1200 schon cool sind.

Viel Glück bei der Entscheidung!
Gruss J


----------



## SmartBastard (17. November 2015)

Joemac schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr das 2015er CF9.0 gefahren und gekauft habe ich wegen: Pike, DBinline, Guide RS und dem Pris. Nach einer Saison richtig fahren habe ich bereits Reifen und Kette ausgetauscht, ist ja alles normaler Verschleiss. Die Bremse funktioniert ob es jetzt eine RS, RSC oder Ultimate ist so ziemlich gleich. Was die Topmodelle haben ist die  Druckstuffen Einstellung. Bei richtigem entlüften brauchst du das nicht.
> 
> Die Kassette werde ich mit dem ersten Service austauschen, kann also auch eine leichtere kaufen, muss ja nich gleich beim Kauf dabei sein. Die Kurbel hat auch schon einige Steine zu spühren bekommen, könnte ich auch auswechseln.. auch durch ein anderes Modell.
> Also, erstmal fahren und dann ersetzen, so musst du nichts verkaufen oder hast Teile im Keller rumliegen.
> ...


Danke für deine Reaktion. Ich glaube das war genau was ich hören gebraucht habe. Bin eher der Meinung, dass man zuerst fahren sollte und dann eventuel austauschen/verbessern.. , es ist halt diesen komisches Gefühl wenn man etwas bestellt und nachdenkt ob man nicht einen Fehler macht und etwas anderes nähmen sollte. Die fast 2 Kilo Unterschied sind schon gewahltig, aber wenn man dann genauer hinschaut ist fast die Hälfte nur die Reifen und das wird sich früher oder später zeigen, oder man kann es eher wie du geschrieben hast mit Verschleiss ändern.

So der 2016 Spectral CF 9.0 EX in stealth ist seit Freitag bestellt und sollte irgendwann im Jäner kommen ... ich rechne mal mit März  Nochmals danke!


----------



## pmmkm (18. November 2015)

"....UM WELTEN BESSER"

ich hab die Gabel gegen eine 34er 130-160 getauscht, der Unterschied ist frapierend. 
Wie oben bereits mehrfach erwähnt, muss man berücksichtigen, zum einen, persönliche Gegebenheiten, d.h. 95kg Körpergewicht und das was und wo man fährt, bei mir schon echt heftige Trails. 

Derzeitige Hausstrecke ist der Heimgarten von Eschenlohe aus, übrigens absoluter Reifenkiller, keine Chance ohne Tubeless wegen quer verlaufender Stahlrinnen mit einer Breite von ca. 40-50cm und 15cm Tiefe, killen jeden Schlauch  

Die 32er Gabel ist einfach "Spielzeug".... wenn man bergab mit 100kg Kampfgewicht mit Rucksack und Klamotten auf Felsen trifft....
Die 34er ist hier ein noch ganz guter Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und das was die Gabel kann. Das Gefühl ist einfach wesentlich sicherer und solider. Die Traileigenschaften werden damit nochmal um eine ganze Ecke verbessert und das Bike macht noch mehr Spass. BIS DAHIN war bei mir fast klar das ich das Rad verkaufe und mir ein Strive hole, jetzt bin ich erst mal zufrieden .


----------



## th_philipp (18. November 2015)

Wenn ich am Spectral CF eine andere Sattelrohrschelle verwenden möchte, welches Maß muss ich auswählen?

Die verbaute Reverb hat 30,9mm, ist dann eine 34,9mm Schelle richtig?

PS: Hat jemand Bilder vom Spectral CF in electric blue mit eloxierten Anbaukomponenten? Denke an Reverse oder evtl. auch  Sixpack Schelle, Spacer, Vorbau in purple oder orange


----------



## Sleyver (18. November 2015)

So, ich hab am Montag dann noch zugegriffen und das Spectral cf 9.0 LTD von 2015 bei Canyon geordert. Bei den 1500€ Nachlass konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Versandbestätigung kam heute. Mal schauen, ob das wirklich schon unterwegs ist. Glaub ich ja erst, wenn es da ist.


----------



## mr proper (19. November 2015)

Da binn ich ja auch gespannt.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Monarch Debonair in M/M/S reingehängt der Cane Creek geht erstmal zum Service, nach dem WE werde ich berichten und vergleichen.

Und ja beim Cf ist das Mass der Sattelklemme 34,9mm richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyver (19. November 2015)

Unglaublich aber wahr: Ich hab noch keine Zahlung etc geleistet und laut der Sendungsnummer ist mein Canyon cf 9.0 LTD tatsächlich schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Bin gespannt, wie das nun weiter geht. Freu mich aber echt mega auf das Bike, hätte damit nicht mehr wirklich diesen Monat gerechnet.


----------



## Micha382 (19. November 2015)

Das ist fast nicht zu glauben dass das Rad ohne Zahlungseingang rausgeht und vor allem dass so schnell nach der Bestellung was rausgeht...


----------



## denis0082 (19. November 2015)

Genau das gleiche ist einem Freund von mir auch gerade passiert: Canyon Spectral AL im Outlet gekauft > ewig nix gehört > Bike jetzt geliefert worden obwohl noch keine Zahlung getätigt wurde... Ganz schönes Chaos da bei Canyon.


----------



## Gum-mi (19. November 2015)

Mein Bike war auch überraschend  da und das ohne PayPal Belastung. Ein Freund von mir hat vor 3 Monaten gezahlt und sein Bike hat er noch nicht. Das darf ich ihm nicht sagen....


----------



## TomT87 (19. November 2015)

Das wird ja immer wilder...am Schluss können sie nicht mehr zuordnen, wer schon gezahlt hat und wer nicht


----------



## denis0082 (19. November 2015)

Hmm, wenn ich jetzt 5 Bikes aus dem Outlet bestelle stehen meine Chancen dann gut, dass wenigstens eins davon for free an mich geliefert wird?


----------



## Sleyver (20. November 2015)

Scheinbar wurde heute tatsächlich geliefert. Leider war ich nicht zuhause, darf mein Bike also morgen ab 11 uhr bei der Post abholen. Das heißt, die Tage gibt es dann Fotos von meinem neuen Baby ;-)


----------



## TomT87 (20. November 2015)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Scheinbar wurde heute tatsächlich geliefert. Leider war ich nicht zuhause, darf mein Bike also morgen ab 11 uhr bei der Post abholen.


Ich glaubee, dass das neue System jetzt langsam läuft und Canyon die Devise hat, keine neuen Kunden mehr zu vergraulen...somit bekommen die ihre Bikes schnell, wie es seien sollte. Diejenigen, die eh schon mehrere Wochen/Monate warten, werden die zusätzliche Verzögerung, die durch diese Strategie verursacht wird, auch noch verkraften


----------



## robin_rides (21. November 2015)

Hallo in die Runde,
gestern ist nach langem Warten auch mein Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 stealth angekommen. Obwohl per Nachnahme bestellt, wollte der Postbote kein Geld sehen. Auch habe ich keine Mail über den Versand erhalten. Naja.

Mein Problem ist jetzt allerdings der Rahmen, der sehr nach einer fehlerhaften Verarbeitung aussieht.
Mir ist klar, dass man bei anodisiertem Carbon schon einige Lagen und Struktureigenschaften sehen kann. Ist ja schließlich nicht lackiert.
Bei mir sieht der Rahmen aber eher wie zerkratzt aus; entlang der Rahmenkonturen fast überall zu sehen:




       
Auch komisch, dass beim letzten Bild das Aluplättchen hinter den Kettenblättern blau ist. (Obwohl mich das nun wirklich nicht stören würde!)


Wer hat auch einen Carbon-stealth-Rahmen und kann ähnliches berichten?


----------



## baef (21. November 2015)

Alles im grünen Bereich, du kannst dich entspannen und genießen.
Die stealth Rahmen sehen alle so aus.
Das blaue auf dem Alu ist übrigens nur eine Schutzfolie

Also viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (21. November 2015)

Das ist ja gerade das Besondere an dem Rahmen: Es ist Carbon - so wie es aus der Form fällt. Ein bissl geschliffen und ne Schutzschicht drauf. Daher sieht es so fleckig und raw aus.
Anodisiert bedeutet was anderes.
Das ist so gewollt.


----------



## robin_rides (21. November 2015)

Das Raw-Design hat mir soweit auch gut gefallen. Dachte nur nicht, dass es sich so stark über den ganzen Rahmen zieht.
Naja. Canyon hat für das Bike vermutlich nicht umsonst einen Design-Preis verliehen bekommen.


----------



## robin_rides (21. November 2015)

Stimmt. Anodisieren geht ja nur bei Metallen 
Merke schon, dass ich hier noch eine Menge lernen kann 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Frodijak (21. November 2015)

…


----------



## robin_rides (21. November 2015)

Mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren, wie eure stealth-Rahmen so aussehen. Auch solche Stellen entlang der Konturen?
Habe noch kein einziges Bild gefunden, wo es so aussah.

Postet doch mal Bilder von euren Bikes..


----------



## Micha382 (21. November 2015)

robin_rides schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> gestern ist nach langem Warten auch mein Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 stealth angekommen. Obwohl per Nachnahme bestellt, wollte der Postbote kein Geld sehen. Auch habe ich keine Mail über den Versand erhalten. Naja.
> 
> Mein Problem ist jetzt allerdings der Rahmen, der sehr nach einer fehlerhaften Verarbeitung aussieht.
> ...



Andere Frage - hast du bezahlt? :-D


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robin_rides (21. November 2015)

Ne. Wie auch 
Die haben keine Kontodaten von mir und ich von denen auch nicht. Auf Rechnung kann man ja eigentlich gar nicht bestellen.

Werde mich demnächst mal bei denen melden, wenn die es nicht schon tun..


----------



## DaBasti (21. November 2015)

Also die Stealth-Rahmen die ich aus dem Showroom kenne sehen meines Erachtens nicht so aus, sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht. Ich komme aus Koblenz und bin öfter dort, das nächste mal achte ich mal darauf und melde mich bei dir.

Hast du die Fotos mal an Canyon gesendet?  Andererseits sollte es unwahrscheinlich sein, dass wäre der Rahmen fehlerhaft, dieser so durch die Qualitätssicherung geht.


----------



## robin_rides (21. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für Dein Angebot!

Nein, bisher nicht. Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Allerdings fallen diese Stellen auch nur bei sehr hartem, relativ starkem Licht (wie auch auf den Fotos) auf. Aber im Showroom werden die Bikes ja ähnlich präsentiert oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baef (21. November 2015)

Im Showroom siehst du das nicht, oder kaum. 
Wenn du aber mit dem Bike ans Tageslicht kommst und vielleicht von ein wenig Sonne verwöhnt wirst, siehst du es genau wie auf deinen Bildern.


----------



## baef (21. November 2015)

Erstes Bild in der schwach beleuchteten Garage.
Zweites Bild direkte Beleuchtung


----------



## sunchild (22. November 2015)

robin_rides schrieb:


> Mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren, wie eure stealth-Rahmen so aussehen. Auch solche Stellen entlang der Konturen?
> Habe noch kein einziges Bild gefunden, wo es so aussah.
> 
> Postet doch mal Bilder von euren Bikes..



Auf Seite 3,4 und 5 gibt es Bilder von meinem Stealth. Es kommt drauf an wie das Licht drauf fällt. Bei wenig Licht sieht man die Struktur fast gar nicht, bei Sonnenlicht oder mit Blitz fotografiert kommt sie richtig zum Vorschein.


----------



## Vincy (22. November 2015)

Ist UD Carbon. Mit farbigen Lack fällt es viel geringer auf.


----------



## Sleyver (23. November 2015)

Wie versprochen, gibts nun Fotos vom Spectral cf 9.0 LTD.
Leider hatte ich am WE noch keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen, werde mich aber heute Abend ransetzen.


----------



## Denny225 (24. November 2015)

mr proper schrieb:


> Da binn ich ja auch gespannt.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Monarch Debonair in M/M/S reingehängt der Cane Creek geht erstmal zum Service, nach dem WE werde ich berichten und vergleichen.
> 
> Und ja beim Cf ist das Mass der Sattelklemme 34,9mm richtig.



Und getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robin_rides (24. November 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Erstes Bild in der schwach beleuchteten Garage.
> Zweites Bild direkte Beleuchtung



Danke für die Fotos 
Dachte, dass da meins stärker ausgeprägt ist. Dabei scheint es tatsächlich ganz normal zu sein 

So finde ich es aber immer noch besser als mit Lack.

Letztlich zählt auch der Fahrspaß


----------



## mr proper (24. November 2015)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Und getestet?


Jup,
da hier die Wetterbedingungen nicht so rosig wahren, ging es am WE für 2Tage nach Finale bei sonnigen 15Grad.
Mit meinen bescheidenen Fahrkentnissen kann ich nur sagen, ja endlich Rock'n'Roll im Fahrwerk!
Ich bei meien 83kg (Ed:73kg), hänge mit dem Monarch bei 12-13Bar, 30% im Sag, wenn ich auf 25%Sag möchte benötigt es schon 15Bar. Insgesammt
haben sich für mich 13Bar als Optimum erwiesen. Das Tune scheint perfekt, ich habe die Zugstufe voll offen, alles arbeitet schön schnell aber es Kickt nicht, denke das ist dem MTune zu verdanken. Ich habe so aber keine Option das Fahrwerk noch schneller zu bekommen, glücklicher Weise passt es so genau richtig, genügend Pop um an Wurzeln und kleineren Wellen ordentlich Air Time zu bekommen, wenn es aber sprunglastiger wird mach ich die Zugstufe zwei drei Klicks zu, der schöne Pop ist weg und es wird alles weg gesaugt.
So schön wie der Monarch läuft, habe ich den Inline nie eingestellt bekommen. Der Monarch hängt ein bischen tiefer im Sag baut aber deutlich mehr Traktion auf und spricht viel sensibler an. Mit steigendem Duck im Dämpfer steigt beim Monarch eher die Progression als der Sag. Ich denke, das wird das Problem sein, was schwereren Fahrern bei dieser Dampfer\Rahmen Kombination Ärger bereitet. Da hilft auch der Tune nix, da der Dämpfer dann für einen passenden Sag  viel zu viel Progresion aufbauen wird da wirkt dann der schnelle L/L Tune nochmals negativ. Beim Inline war das anders da wurde mit dem steigern des Duckes fast nur der Sag verändert die Kennlinie blieb aber Ähnlich linear.

Ick binn Happy denke der Cane Creeg wird im Winter wieder fit gemacht und bleibt dann als Ersatz hier liegen, denn über die Haltbarkeit der Rock Shox Dampfer streiten sich ja auch die Geister.

Fakt ist das nun Mein Traumrad steht.

Ergänzend kann ich nur sagen die Pike und der Inline sind mir keie. guten Freunde geworden und mussten Weichen aber vlt. Stelle ich auch zu individuelle Ansprüche den viele Leute sind mit den Produkten ja durchaus sehr zufrieden.


Ach ja und die Oberflächen sehen bei meinen Rahmen auch so reudig aus, ein Freund hat das Rad deswegen wieder weg gegeben ich finde das sogar geil so. Wie immer im Leben sind geschmäcker verschieden und es lässt sich schwerlich drüber streiten.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2015)

Na dann ist ja gut - viel Spaß auf LP damit!  Hätte nicht gedacht das es in Finale jetzt so staubig ist. 

13bar sind ja nur 220psi, das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen am Debonair ohne komplett zugespacert. Ich hatte bei 30% um die 300psi, und ich wiege ja vielleicht grad 10kg mehr wie du.
In der Tat hatte ich damit den Federweg nie genutzt - allerdings hat er  bei Zugstufe offen dann auch gekickt. Und bei 2-3 Klicks zu hat er alles weggesaugt und war tot. Der tiefe Sag war mir recht unangenehm beim Pedalieren.
Da wird M/M vielleicht doch die Lösung gewesen sein!

Welche Gabel machst jetzt rein? Fox, Bos oder Formula?


----------



## mr proper (25. November 2015)

Ahh ja Fehler gefunden ich wiege auch nur ca73kg.

Und wie gesagt für 5%mehr Sag brauch ich ja über 20%mehr Druck ich denke das steigt halt sehr schnell an und Potenziert sich zunehmend so das die Ramen/Dämpfer Kombi bei anderen Fahrern wieder andere Einstelloptionen Spacer/Tunes... benötigt, oder eben einfach scheiße Funktioniert.

Die Gabel gefiel mir von vornherein nicht. Mir ist auch unklar wie eine Gabel mit einer nur mittelmäßigen Dämpfung so derart gehypt werden kann. Da aber Ansprechen Federkenlinie und Gewicht der Pike ja absolut Erstklassig sind hab ich den Versuch gewagt und im Sommer ne neue Dämpfung von Fast einbauen lassen. Jetz arbeitet alles wie bei ner alten Fox36 keine unnötigen Hebel und versteller Dafür ne gut funktionierende Dämpfung im kompletten Federwegsbereich. Da damit der Versuch geglückt ist habe ich auch Wirtschaftlich am günstigsten mein Problem gelöst.


----------



## Sleyver (27. November 2015)

Ärgerlich, heute kostet das Spectral cf 9.0 LTD im black friday sale nochmal 600€ weniger... Und natürlich müsste ich mein Bike zurückgeben und neu bestellen, um den günstigereren Preis zu bekommen :-(


----------



## baef (27. November 2015)

Für 600€ 
Gesagt, getan!!!


----------



## Sleyver (27. November 2015)

baef schrieb:


> Für 600€
> Gesagt, getan!!!


Bin schon dabei. Hab auch schon eine Auftragsbestätigun und einen Vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin von 30.11-04.12.2015.
Heißt, aktuelles Bike geht dann wieder zurück und ich bekomme das gleiche nocheinmal.


----------



## baef (27. November 2015)

Hast du mal versucht, das mit canyon unbürokratisch zu lösen


----------



## Sleyver (27. November 2015)

Hab ich. Der Mitarbeiter hat bei der Geschäftführung nachgefragt, ob man mir den Preis ändern könnte. Von denen hieß es aber nur: Angebot ist nur heute gültig. Und da ich nicht heute bestellt hab, hab ich pech gehabt. Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon war bissle gecknickt, aber im endeffekt hat er mir halt dann einen neuen Auftrag angelegt.


----------



## m.u.l.e (28. November 2015)

Ich hab am Diestag im Outlet ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX bestellt und bisher nur diese Automatische Eingangsbestätigung bekommen.
Wie lange hat es bei euch mit der Auftragsbestätigung gedauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas84 (28. November 2015)

Was is


mr proper schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 439484
> Jup,
> da hier die Wetterbedingungen nicht so rosig wahren, ging es am WE für 2Tage nach Finale bei sonnigen 15Grad.
> Mit meinen bescheidenen Fahrkentnissen kann ich nur sagen, ja endlich Rock'n'Roll im Fahrwerk!
> ...



Was ist das den für eine Jacke??


----------



## Andreas84 (30. November 2015)

Andreas84 schrieb:


> Was is
> 
> 
> Was ist das den für eine Jacke??



Weiß niemand was mr proper hier auf dem Foto für eine Jacke trägt?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (30. November 2015)

m.u.l.e schrieb:


> Ich hab am Diestag im Outlet ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX bestellt und bisher nur diese Automatische Eingangsbestätigung bekommen.
> Wie lange hat es bei euch mit der Auftragsbestätigung gedauert?



Freitag Spectral CF 9.0 bestellt und heute morgen die AB mit Lieferdatum diese Woche bekommen.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (30. November 2015)

Andreas84 schrieb:


> Weiß niemand was mr proper hier auf dem Foto für eine Jacke trägt?



Auf jeden Fall ne Vaude. Modell muss ich aber leider passen.


----------



## m.u.l.e (30. November 2015)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Freitag Spectral CF 9.0 bestellt und heute morgen die AB mit Lieferdatum diese Woche bekommen.


Na toll, eben über den Live Chat nachgefragt (Hat nur etwa eine Stunde gedauert um einen Mitarbeiter zu bekommen) und das Rad ist Ausverkauft!
Echt ein toller Service das ich nicht mal per Mail Bescheid bekomme....


----------



## Sleyver (30. November 2015)

@m.u.l.e welches Spectral cf 9.0 hattest du denn bestellt? Und in welcher Größe?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (30. November 2015)

m.u.l.e schrieb:


> Na toll, eben über den Live Chat nachgefragt (Hat nur etwa eine Stunde gedauert um einen Mitarbeiter zu bekommen) und das Rad ist Ausverkauft!
> Echt ein toller Service das ich nicht mal per Mail Bescheid bekomme....



Du hattest aber ein EX bestellt? Dann kommt es ja auch noch auf die Größe an. Sind halt Restposten...

Ich hab ein normales 9.0 bestellt in XL.


----------



## m.u.l.e (30. November 2015)

Sleyver schrieb:


> @m.u.l.e welches Spectral cf 9.0 hattest du denn bestellt? Und in welcher Größe?



Hab am Dienstag ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX in XL bestellt. Hatte in den Tagen danach nochmal in den Outlet geguckt und noch 2x das gleiche Rad in Schwarz online gesehen. Jetzt bekomme ich gesagt das es Ausverkauft ist. bei einem Preisunterschied von fast 1000€ zum 2016 Modell is das schon ganz schön ärgerlich...!


----------



## Sleyver (30. November 2015)

War halt am Freitag "Black Friday", da gab es nocheinmal 10% auf outlet bikes. Da haben dann nocheinmal richtig viele zugegriffen und bestimmt haben sich auch Bestellungen überschnitten. Aber dass deine Bestellung vom Dienstag nun nicht mehr lieferbar ist, ist schon echt mies.

Ich hab am Freitag das Spectral CF 9.0 LTD ein zweites Mal bestellt, weil es 600€ günstiger war, als 1 Woche vorher. Das LTD ist in Größe M nun auch nicht mehr lieferbar auf der Canyon Seite, aber eines von meinen Beiden geht ja wieder zurück. Evtl. hast du Glück und ein Anderer hat es beim EX ähnlich gemacht. Evtl. hast du in den kommenden Tagen dann ja nocheinmal die Chance ein 2015er EX zu ergattern. Einfach täglich checken. Dafür bekommst du aber jetzt die 10% nicht mehr. Hättest du aber auch bei der Bestellung vom Dienstag nicht bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (30. November 2015)

m.u.l.e schrieb:


> Hab am Dienstag ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX in XL bestellt. Hatte in den Tagen danach nochmal in den Outlet geguckt und noch 2x das gleiche Rad in Schwarz online gesehen. Jetzt bekomme ich gesagt das es Ausverkauft ist. bei einem Preisunterschied von fast 1000€ zum 2016 Modell is das schon ganz schön ärgerlich...!



Ich würd da nachhaken und Rabatt auf ein 2016er raushauen, wenn es das 2015er nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## m.u.l.e (30. November 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Ich würd da nachhaken und Rabatt auf ein 2016er raushauen, wenn es das 2015er nicht mehr gibt.


Hab ich gemacht, mehr als 5% waren nicht drin...


----------



## Guru (30. November 2015)

Oje...


----------



## DaBasti (30. November 2015)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Freitag Spectral CF 9.0 bestellt und heute morgen die AB mit Lieferdatum diese Woche bekommen.



Welche Größe denn? Ich habe mein CF9.0 bereits im September bestellt und warte immernoch! Das Bike war ab Lager verfügbar. 

Laut AB von vor drei Wochen sollte es nächste Woche zur Abholung bereit sein, zwischenzeitlich kam aber eine neue AB mit Termin in dieser Woche. Auf eine Mail bzgl. eines Abholtermins warte ich immernoch. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass ich das Rad nächste Woche abholen kann.

Naja, vielleicht läuft es ja bei dir besser... viel Glück.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (30. November 2015)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Welche Größe denn? Ich habe mein CF9.0 bereits im September bestellt und warte immernoch! Das Bike war ab Lager verfügbar.
> 
> Laut AB von vor drei Wochen sollte es nächste Woche zur Abholung bereit sein, zwischenzeitlich kam aber eine neue AB mit Termin in dieser Woche. Auf eine Mail bzgl. eines Abholtermins warte ich immernoch. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass ich das Rad nächste Woche abholen kann.
> 
> Naja, vielleicht läuft es ja bei dir besser... viel Glück.



Meins ist XL. Von den Standart CF 9.0 waren im Outlet auch nur noch XL verfügbar. 

Komischerweise gab es bei meiner Bestellung am Freitag keine Wahl ob ich abholen oder geliefert bekommen möchte. Nur Lieferung möglich. Ist das bei Outlet Bikes generell so? 

Ich hab ja noch nix hier, deshalb halte ich mich mit Euphorie zurück. 
Drück dir die Daumen das du diese Woche noch drauf sitzen kannst. 

Habe aber generell langsam das Gefühl das sich das Chaos in Koblenz lichtet.


----------



## DaBasti (30. November 2015)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Meins ist XL. Von den Standartauswählenaren im Outlet auch nur noch XL verfügbar.
> 
> Komischerweise gab es bei meiner Bestellung am Freitag keine Wahl ob ich abholen oder geliefert bekommen möchte. Nur Lieferung möglich. Ist das bei Outlet Bikes generell so?
> 
> ...



Ich habe meines auch aus dem Factory-Outlet, da konnte man die Option "Abholung" auswählen. Naja, warten wir mal ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user2987 (4. Dezember 2015)

Spectral CF 9.0 (2015), Gr. XL am 27.11.15 bestellt. AB (Versand KW 49) direkt im Abschluss.
Lieferung erhalten; 04.12.15.
Abholung wäre nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (4. Dezember 2015)

user2987 schrieb:


> Spectral CF 9.0 (2015), Gr. XL am 27.11.15 bestellt. AB (Versand KW 49) direkt im Abschluss.
> Lieferung erhalten; 04.12.15.
> Abholung wäre nicht möglich gewesen.



Du machst mir Mut. 

Gleiches Rad, gleiche Größe, am gleichen Tag bestellt.

Hast du eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen?


----------



## user2987 (4. Dezember 2015)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Du machst mir Mut.
> 
> Gleiches Rad, gleiche Größe, am gleichen Tag bestellt.
> 
> Hast du eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen?



nein, stand plötzlich vor der Tür!


----------



## RRC1913 (4. Dezember 2015)

hab auch ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX XL am 26.11 bestellt. bisher hab ich keine Nachricht bekommen


----------



## Gum-mi (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

nach dem wir unsere beiden CF 9.0 bekommen habe hier ein paar Fotos zum Vergleich.
Finde beide sind cool und die Entscheidung ist schwerer als gedacht.

Blau vs. schwarz


----------



## Micha382 (7. Dezember 2015)

Blau!


----------



## th_philipp (7. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal meins. Hausrunde am Melibokus.

Überlege noch etwas Farbe reinzubringen. Sattelklemme, Spacer, großes Kettenblatt entweder purple oder gold. Weiß nicht was besser aussieht. Fährt sich perfekt.
Pike und DB Inline sind hervorragend bei 110 KG. 95PSI vorne / 240 PSI hinten

Zusätzlich verbaut:
- Elite Flaschenhalter in passendem schwarz/blau
- XTR-Trail Pedale
- SRAM Crankboots
- LED-Rücklicht (10 Euro Chinaprodukt von Ama...)
- LED-Frontlicht Echtpower mit Cree LEDs. Akku passt genau auf Vorbau
- Sigma ROX 10
- Minischutzblech vorne und hinten. Hinten bringt aber wenig am Sattel.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (7. Dezember 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Hausrunde am Melibokus.
> 
> Überlege noch etwas Farbe reinzubringen. Sattelklemme, Spacer, großes Kettenblatt entweder purple oder gold. Weiß nicht was besser aussieht. Fährt sich perfekt.
> Pike und DB Inline sind hervorragend bei 110 KG. 95PSI vorne / 240 PSI hinten



Habe heute auch mein CF 9.0 bekommen. Was ein leckeres Rad!
Jetzt nur noch neue Reifen drauf, dann kanns los gehen. Die Trailking 2.2 sind nicht so meins. 

Hast du die 240 PSI mit der Mitgelieferten Canyon Pumpe reinbekommen? Meine gibt bei 200 PSI auf.


----------



## th_philipp (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja, mit der Canyon-Pumpe. Habe jetzt aber die Topeak DXG. Die ist deutlich genauer und es entweicht nahezu 0 Luft durch den Doppelaufsatz.
Die digitaleRockshox ist ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## eLLWeeBee (7. Dezember 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Canyon-Pumpe. Habe jetzt aber die Topeak DXG. Die ist deutlich genauer und es entweicht nahezu 0 Luft durch den Doppelaufsatz.
> Die digitaleRockshox ist ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen



Erstaunlich das du es mit der Canyon Pumpe geschafft hast. Na gut, meine ist auch leicht undicht und zischt. 
Habe mir eben auch die Topeak bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (8. Dezember 2015)

Die Pumpen mit normalen Aufsatz haben noch einen Nachteil: Dieser ist so kurz, dass man bauartbedingt nur mit Pfuscherei eine Reverb Stealth mit dem richtigen Druck befüllen kann.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (9. Dezember 2015)

Falls es wen interessiert...

2015 CF 9.0 in XL 
Magic Mary Snakeskin Trailstar 2.35 vorne
Nobby Nic Snakeskin Pacestar 2.35 hinten 
beide mit Light Schlauch
Sixpack Millenium AL Pedale

sonst Serienzustand, genau 13 Kg mit Personenwaage gemessen.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2015)

Krass, mein AL ex7.0 mit XO Kurbel wog in XL mit Pedalen ebenfalls 13kg! Da ist das CF ja garnicht leichter...?


----------



## PaddyKN (9. Dezember 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Krass, mein AL ex7.0 mit XO Kurbel wog in XL mit Pedalen ebenfalls 13kg! Da ist das CF ja garnicht leichter...?


 


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Krass, mein AL ex7.0 mit XO Kurbel wog in XL mit Pedalen ebenfalls 13kg! Da ist das CF ja garnicht leichter...?


 

1x11 vs 2x10 ?

CF Rahmen ist ansonsten schon leichter


----------



## th_philipp (9. Dezember 2015)

Mein 2015er CF9.0 wiegt in Größe L 12,7 KG (so wie es con Canyon kommt, ohne Pedale)


----------



## eLLWeeBee (9. Dezember 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Mein 2015er CF9.0 wiegt in Größe L 12,7 KG (so wie es con Canyon kommt, ohne Pedale)



Und ist somit genau so schwer wie das XL. Meine Pedale sollen 358g wiegen. Meine re Reifenkombi ist wohl 50g leichter wie die Originale.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2015)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> 1x11 vs 2x10 ?
> 
> CF Rahmen ist ansonsten schon leichter


Wieviel wiegt ein linker Shifter, ein Umwerfer und ein kleines KB vs. 42er Ritzel und e13 Kefü? 200gramm mehr? Dann wäre der Carbonrahmen 200gramm leichter.


----------



## th_philipp (9. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, hört sich unlogisch an. Warum sollte ein Werkstück in größerer Ausführung genauso leicht sein außer Toleranzen sind extrem ? Das werden zwar keine extremen Unterscheide sein, aber hier laufen zwei identische CF 9.0 in L und XL. Rein optisch ist am XL schon mehr Carbon verbaut. Das skaliert nicht einfach nur größer, teils sind stellen auch anderweitig voluminöser ausgeführt.

Wenn Deine Gewichtsangaben von den Pedalen vom Hersteller stammen, wid es wahrscheinlich schon daran liegen. Das stimmt sehr selten - und noch seltener geben die Hersteller zu wenig an


----------



## xe4500 (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist bei dem Spectral CF keine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr, oder ist das nur bei meinem so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (10. Dezember 2015)

Ist nicht drauf.


----------



## m.u.l.e (12. Dezember 2015)

RRC1913 schrieb:


> hab auch ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX XL am 26.11 bestellt. bisher hab ich keine Nachricht bekommen


Inzwischen eine Nachricht bekommen? Mir haben die gesagt es ist Ausverkauft...


----------



## DaBasti (13. Dezember 2015)

Hier stand Quatsch...


----------



## mr proper (13. Dezember 2015)

2Wochen La Palma und alles noch heile,
jetzt wird das Rad fürs Frühjahr fit gemacht und eingemottet


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt schon einmotten???
Ich fliege von 29-05.01.16 nach La Palma. Danach geht es so weiter


----------



## Mart_n (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Mr Proper,
Sehr schönes Bild!
Sagst du mir, welchen Helm du da nutzt?
Danke und Gruß!
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (15. Dezember 2015)

Modell: Canyon Spectral CF 9.0
Jahrgang: 2015
Größe: L
Farbe: transparent blue
Gewicht: 12,7 Kg (laut Kofferwaage, so wie es von Canyon kommt, ohne Pedale)


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Dezember 2015)

Ist es denn möglich beim CF EX den Mavic-Satz gegen einen von DT auszutauschen. Bin kein Mavic Fan und der LRS ist mir echt ein Dorn im Auge.

Kann jemand schon was zum Rahmenkit sagen - Verfügbarkei, Kosten?


Kann ich die 150er Pike auf 160 durch Austausch der Lufteinheit updaten?


Danke, Liebe Grüße, Sebastian.


----------



## Cubie (15. Dezember 2015)

mr proper schrieb:


> 2Wochen La Palma und alles noch heile,
> jetzt wird das Rad fürs Frühjahr fit gemacht und eingemottet



Boah ej, das Bild is nicht fair  
Läuft unter selischer Grausamkeit, für alle die nicht wegkommen....

Will auch biken....in der Sonne...


----------



## Cubeamsrider (15. Dezember 2015)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ist es denn möglich beim CF EX den Mavic-Satz gegen einen von DT auszutauschen. Bin kein Mavic Fan und der LRS ist mir echt ein Dorn im Auge.
> 
> Kann jemand schon was zum Rahmenkit sagen - Verfügbarkei, Kosten?
> 
> ...



Nein, Änderungen sind da bei Canyon und Radon grundsätzlich nicht möglich.
Bestenfalls bei etwaigen Reklamationen.

Laut Canyon Chat, erst ab Frühjahr 2016 lieferbar, Preis wahrscheinlich ca 2400€.
Die Verfügbarkeit dürfte aber wohl genauso schwierig werden, wie beim 2015er Strive Rahmenset. 

Bei der Pike muß man dann den unteren Air shaft austauschen. Mußt es aber selber machen (lassen).


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Dezember 2015)

ok, Airshaft-Tausch ist kein Problem und relativ günstig zu machen.

Danke für die Info!

Kann jemand was zum Mavic-LRS sagen? Obwohl auch hier verkaufen und neuen anschaffen weniger ein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (15. Dezember 2015)

http://www.mavic.de/laufrader-mtb-crossmax-xl-pro-ltd-wts


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Dezember 2015)

Du Fuchs.


----------



## Alijordanleefan (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab vor kurzem am black friday das spectral cf 9.0ex in xl schwarz gekauft zum super kurs
Habe die ardent hinten runtergeschmissen den vorderen Reifen(HighrollerII terra3c) nach hinten gepackt und vorne die shorty draufgezogen.Beide als tubeless!
Mit Pedalen (acros aflat md)flaschenhalter und mud guard
Komme ich auf 12,8kg Waage geeicht!
Habe den Dämpfer laut beigelegten Unterlagen eingestellt (caneCreek)
Funktioniert einwandfrei trotz meiner 90kg
Kein wippen oder so
Das bike macht mal richtig Spaß
Je nach Lichteinfall sieht man die carbonlagen.Kann ich aber mit leben
Muss sagen hatte bis jetzt von Specialized bikes und musste immer im nachhinein Geld reinstecken um billige Parts auszutauschen (Stumpjumper elite,enduro evo expert,demo8.2)
Beim spectral aber alles stimmig und top ausgestattet und ist um einiges billiger und macht genauso viel Spaß Musste nichts austauschen
Die Dämpfer Pumpe reicht aus könnte aber besser sein 
Negativ hingegen die Erreichbarkeit und der Service bei canyon
Kenne Canyon seit jahren und die Service Probleme gibts nicht erst seit der Umstellung auf SAP
Habe locker 10std in hotlines in den letzten zwei Wochen gewartet
Teil was nicht geliefert worden ist musste ich mir anderswo besorgen
Eine Woche lang wusste keiner wo das bike ist und ob es lieferbar ist
Hoffentlich muss ich nicht irgendetwas jemals reklamieren
Bei Specialized war der Service 1+++nur die Ausstattung der bikes bei den Preisen (deore bremsen sram gx und schwere billig laufräderund schlecht gelöste Kabelführungen wodurch die Rahmen deutliche Spuren aufweisen  )und das man mit1,90m beim enduro ein29" kaufen musst passt mir nicht deswegen bei Canyon gelandet
Hoffe das ich das nicht bereue irgendwann mal
Momentan überwiegt die freude über das geile bike


----------



## DaBasti (29. Dezember 2015)

So. Nach wochenlangem Hick-Hack ist mein CF9.0 endlich da und ich kann nur sagen, dass sich das Warten gelohnt hat.

Morgen geht's ab in den Stadtwald! 

Einziges Manko ist die dünne Bereifung.  Was fahrt ihr so? Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kombi 

MAVIC CROSSMAX CHARGE 2.4 | MAVIC CROSSMAX QUEST 2.3?

Grüße, 
Basti


----------



## th_philipp (30. Dezember 2015)

Die Frage nach der Breite habe ich mir schonmal gestellt. Ohne es jemals getestet zu haben beschloss ich, dass ich es wahrscheinlich kaum merken würde ob da nun anstatt 2.2 ein 2.3 oder 2.4 drauf ist.
Beim nächsten Satz Reifen probiere ich mal was breiteres. Luftdruck scheint mir die größere Rolle zu spielen. Momentan ist mein Favorite 1,6 Bar bei 110KG. Evtl. gehe ich demnächst auf 1,5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (30. Dezember 2015)

Habe gegen Maxxis 2,3 HR II MaxxTerra und DHR II dual getauscht. Tritt sich etwas schwerer,  vermittelt aber wesentlich mehr Fahrgefühl und Sicherheit. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## DaBasti (31. Dezember 2015)

Nach dem erstem Ausritt gestern kann ich nur sagen, dass ich von dem Bike absolut begeistert bin!

Die PIKE muss definitiv noch eingestellt werden, aber mit dem empfohlenen Setup des CC-Dämpfers bin ich mit vollendst zufrieden.

Zu den Reifern: bei reativ schlechtem Wetter und teils matschigen Bedingungen werden die Reifen bei nächster Gelegenheit getauscht. Eindeutig zu rutschig für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## jofland (31. Dezember 2015)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 448659


Was hast Du da am Unterrohr angebunden?


----------



## DaBasti (31. Dezember 2015)

Trittfrequenzsensor. Hab auf die schnelle noch keinen besseren Platz gefunden.


----------



## th_philipp (31. Dezember 2015)

Kettenstrebe bietet sich an.


----------



## jofland (2. Januar 2016)

Nach vier Monaten mal Steuerlager und Tretlager neu gefettet. Tretlager und unteres Steuerlager sahen noch gut aus und waren bereits gut gefettet. Das obere Steuerlager hatte schon Rost angesetzt.

Hab die Lager jeweils mit einer Nadel geöffnet und mit einer Spritze mit Fett befüllt.

Auf die Hinterbaulager hatte ich noch keine Lust, aber ich vermute, dass die es auch nötig hätten.


----------



## Vincy (3. Januar 2016)

In der neuen MB 2/2016 ist ein großer Fully Vergleichstest mit 15  27,5" AM-Bikes.
Sieger ist das Spectral CF 9.0 (235 Pkt), vor dem Cube Stereo 140 C62 Race (222 Pkt), dann Giant Trance 1 (215 Pkt), das Radon Slide 140 Carbon 8.0 (204 Pkt) abgeschlagen im unteren Mittelfeld.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...tm?odckampagne=FT-Test-All-Mountains-mb0216#1


----------



## DaBasti (3. Januar 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> In der neuen MB 2/2016 ist ein großer Fully Vergleichstest mit 15  27,5" AM-Bikes.
> Sieger ist das Spectral CF 9.0 (235 Pkt), vor dem Cube Stereo 140 C62 Race (222 Pkt), dann Giant Trance 1 (215 Pkt), das Radon Slide 140 Carbon 8.0 (204 Pkt) abgeschlagen im unteren Mittelfeld.



Mich wundert es, dass das Bike anscheinend nicht so gut verkauft wurde. Oder Canyon hat zu viele davon aufgelegt...

Ich glaube das CF 9.0 war gefühlt eins der häufigsten im Factory-Outlet-Store gewesen. Irgendwann Mitte des Jahres hatte ich mich schon für das Bike interessiert und bei CANYON mal nachgefragt ob es noch weiterhin verfügbar sei. Kein Problem lautete die damalige Antwort mit dem Zusatz, dass im Vergleich zu den anderen Varianten davon noch mehr als genug verfügbar seien.


----------



## th_philipp (3. Januar 2016)

Bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine das CF wurde im Sommer 2014 erstmals in Printmagazinen als Ankündigung gesichtet und auf der Website wurde April oder so als frühester Liefertermin genannt. Da hatte nicht jeder Lust zu warten.

Ich habe meins übrigens vor Ort bestellt und konnte es nach 2 Wochen abholen. Aufgrund unglücklicher Umstände konnte ich es nicht entgegennehmen/wollen und es war sogar ein weiteres 9.0 in meiner Größe und Farbe da. Wurde dann schnell noch aufgebaut und ich bin dann doch noch mit Bike zurückgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.u.l.e (6. Januar 2016)

Was ist da bei Canyon los? Ich hatte ja im November 2015 ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX bestellt und nachdem ich keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen habe mal nachgefragt... Antwort: Tut uns leid, ist ausverkauft/ nicht Lieferbar. Heute habe ich nun eine Auftragsbestätigung und Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen...!?


----------



## Sleyver (6. Januar 2016)

Das liegt daran, dass Canyon auch Bikes zurück bekommt oder andere ihre Bikes stornieren. Demnach hast du nun die Möglichkeit, da Canyon die Bestellung offen lässt, auch wenn das Bike erst einmal nicht lieferbar ist. Hatte ich mit dem Spectral cf 9.0 LTD auch so.


----------



## Butcho78 (20. Januar 2016)

Ich geselle mich auch mal dazu, auch wenn die Wartezeit auf mein 2016er 9.0er CF SL in XL stealth lt. Website nicht lange sein wird  Bin sehr gespannt auf das Bike!


----------



## Butcho78 (21. Januar 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand den Farbton "green" vom aktuellen Spectral CF 9.0 SL sowie 9.0 EX schon live gesehen oder hat sogar ein Foto für mich? Habe mich zwar eigentlich schon für stealth entschieden, aber wüsste gerne mal wie das green in real ausschaut. Und weiß jemand, ob es auch bei den CF Varianten Gewischtsunterschiede zwischen stealth und farblich gibt? Canyon hat mir kürzlich gesagt, dass im Alubereich die farbigen Rahmen grundsätzlich ca. 150g mehr wiegen als die stealth Rahmen, da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das im Carbon Bereich genauso ist. Eigentlich ja nicht schlimm die 150g, aber wenn ich mich schon für Carbon entscheide dann unter anderem ja auch wegen dem Gewicht.


----------



## volker_holthaus (21. Januar 2016)

Ich habe mein Spectral 9.0 CF am Sonntag, den 06.12.2015 bestellt und habe das Bike am Mittwoch, den 09.12.2015 in den Händen gehalten. Seit dem habe ich extrem viel Spass mit dem Teil. Bin absolut zufrieden, wenn ich allerdings auch erst 300 KM damit gefahren bin.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Dominik_84 (26. Januar 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich ebenfalls für ein Spectral CF 9.0 entschieden und habe den Liefertermin für Anfang März vereinbart da ich vorher leider keine Zeit habe, lieferbar wäre es sofort gewesen.

Nun bin ich aber am grübeln ob nicht die AL 8.0 Variante besser wäre da sie Factory Federelemente hat und trotzdem € 400,- weniger kostet. Ich hatte auch noch nie ein CF Bike und bin mir wegen der Stabilität bei Stürzen nicht ganz sicher.

Also hab ich mir gedacht ich frag euch mal warum ihr euch für das CF und nicht AL entschieden habt!

Bin schon gespannt auf eure Kommentare!

Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (26. Januar 2016)

Dominik_84 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also hab ich mir gedacht ich frag euch mal warum ihr euch für das CF und nicht AL entschieden habt!
> 
> Danke und liebe Grüße


 
Gewicht, Pike (2015er CF 9.0 war das einzigste non EX Modell mit Pike), Design, SRAM Ausstattung
--> somit würde ich mir wahrscheinlich das 2016 CF 9.0 nicht kaufen


----------



## basti.rlp (26. Januar 2016)

Gestern ist das Spectral CF 9.0 EX bei mir angekommen. Soweit alles gut, aber gefehlt hat folgendes:

1. Tool-Pack (komplett)
2. Kurbelarm-Endkappen für Carbonkurbel

Canyon hat auf meine Anmerkung direkt reagiert. Die Tools werden nachgeliefert, die Endkappen soll ich bei Bike-Components bestellen und werden vergütet. 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:

Die Reverb reagiert enorm sensibel auf die Sattelklemmung. Bei korrektem Drehmoment von 5 Nm stockt die Sattelstütze beim Ein- bzw. Ausfahren. Erst ab ca. 3 Nm funktioniert alles. Laut Canyon ist diese Sensibilität aber normal. 

LG


----------



## Dominik_84 (26. Januar 2016)

Ja das Rahmendesign ohne die zusätzliche Verstrebung zur Sattelklemme und dass alle Züge innen verlegt sind war auch ein Grund für das CF bei mir. Pike hätte mir auch besser gefallen aber die neuen Fox 34er schauen sehr gut aus und sind es anscheinend auch laut den ersten Testberichten.


----------



## PaddyKN (26. Januar 2016)

Dominik_84 schrieb:


> Ja das Rahmendesign ohne die zusätzliche Verstrebung zur Sattelklemme und dass alle Züge innen verlegt sind war auch ein Grund für das CF bei mir. Pike hätte mir auch besser gefallen aber die neuen Fox 34er schauen sehr gut aus und sind es anscheinend auch laut den ersten Testberichten.


 
Ja, 2015 waren soweit ich mich erinnern kann noch Fox 32er Gabeln bei den non EX AL Modellen verbaut. Das wollte ich nicht. Verwende das CF 9.0 als Touren/AM Bike . Fürs Grobe steht hier noch ein zweites Bike in der Garage. Auch deshlab griff ich zu Carbon; weil es halt nochmal was anderes war.


----------



## biky_miky (26. Januar 2016)

Dominik_84 schrieb:


> ... aber die neuen Fox 34er schauen sehr gut aus und sind es anscheinend auch laut den ersten Testberichten.



Dies betrifft die Factory Ausführungen der Fox Dämpfer.
Bei dem "normalen" CF 9.0 sind nur die Performance Dämpfer von Fox montiert.


----------



## Dominik_84 (26. Januar 2016)

Laut Fox Homepage ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen Performance und Factory das Kashima Coating und die Feineinstellung im Open Mode! Oder übersehe ich da etwas?


----------



## biky_miky (26. Januar 2016)

Dominik_84 schrieb:


> Laut Fox Homepage ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen Performance und Factory das Kashima Coating und die Feineinstellung im Open Mode! Oder übersehe ich da etwas?



Und keine LSC-Einstellung. Siehe http://blog.artscyclery.com/mountain/discerning-the-2016-fox-lineup/

Wie schon erwähnt beziehen sich die guten Testresultate in den Zeitschriften auf die Factory Linie.
Ob die Performance "viel" schlechter ist, lässt sich nur durch ausprobieren feststellen.
Ich habe dazu leider keinen aussagekräftigen Test gefunden.

Nach Angaben meines lokalen Bikehändlers würde er die Factory Linie bevorzugen (Auch wenn ich dort keine Gabel gekauft habe ;-) )


*NACHTRAG:
Sorry, hast recht. Ich habe mich bei der LSC-Einstellung verlesen.*


----------



## th_philipp (26. Januar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Die Reverb reagiert enorm sensibel auf die Sattelklemmung. Bei korrektem Drehmoment von 5 Nm stockt die Sattelstütze beim Ein- bzw. Ausfahren. Erst ab ca. 3 Nm funktioniert alles. Laut Canyon ist diese Sensibilität aber normal.



Habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. 3NM reicht locker für über 100KG Gewicht aus. Bei 5 NM (was auf der Klemme steht) fährt die Reverb nicht merh sauber aus bzw. wenn man den Hebel langsam betätigt nur bis zur Mitte und bleibt dann stehen.


----------



## jebusfu (26. Januar 2016)

Kann jemand einen Fahrradtraeger empfehlen fuer das Spectral CF ? Am liebsten fuer die Anhaengerkupplung.


----------



## DaBasti (26. Januar 2016)

Dominik_84 schrieb:


> Also hab ich mir gedacht ich frag euch mal warum ihr euch für das CF und nicht AL entschieden habt!
> 
> Bin schon gespannt auf eure Kommentare!
> 
> Danke und liebe Grüße



Das Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis war damals der Hammer!

Pike, dbInline, Guide RS und X0-Ausstattung am Black-Friday für < 2.900,-€! Wer da nicht zuschlägt ist selber schuld. 



Dominik_84 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nun bin ich aber am grübeln ob nicht die AL 8.0 Variante besser wäre da sie Factory Federelemente hat und trotzdem € 400,- weniger kostet. Ich hatte auch noch nie ein CF Bike und bin mir wegen der Stabilität bei Stürzen nicht ganz sicher.



Schwierige Entscheidung. Ich glaube in diesem Fall würde ich das günstigere Modell mit dem besseren Fahrwerk bevorzugen, auch trotz des höheren Gewichtes. Letztendlich machste aber bei beiden nichts verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcho78 (27. Januar 2016)

Dominik_84 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe mich ebenfalls für ein Spectral CF 9.0 entschieden und habe den Liefertermin für Anfang März vereinbart da ich vorher leider keine Zeit habe, lieferbar wäre es sofort gewesen.
> 
> ...




Ich bin heute vom 9.0 CF SL (3.999 Euro) auf das 8.0 AL (3.099) Euro gewechselt. Bei mir hat das aber einfache Gründe. Ich bin ohnehin technisch nicht besonders versiert und will mich in den nächsten Montaten ganz allgemein erstmal mit den ganzen Sachen beschäftigen um auch Reparaturen und Wartung selber machen zu können. Grundsätzlich ist ein Versenderbike für so technische Voll-Noops wie mich ja sowieso schon einmal grenzwertig, und dann wollte ich nicht gleich das Sonderthema "Carbon" auch noch mit an den Fersen haben.

Und über die 900 eingesparten Euro freue ich mich natürlich auch, auch wenn das Gewicht dadurch von 12.3 auf 13.0 kg steigt. Wurde teilweise gleich sinnvoll reinvestiert in ein Garmin Oregon Navi und ein paar andere Zubehörteile hole ich mir dann auch noch.


----------



## basti.rlp (27. Januar 2016)

mMn ist die Fertigungsqualität der Alu-Rahmen nicht sehr gut. Etliche Risse bei Kollegen oder Freunden von mir (alle Spectral). Beim Carboner habe ich das noch nicht gehört. Auch deshalb ist die Wahl bei mir auf den Carboner gefallen.


----------



## Guru (27. Januar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> mMn ist die Fertigungsqualität der Alu-Rahmen nicht sehr gut. Etliche Risse bei Kollegen oder Freunden von mir (alle Spectral). Beim Carboner habe ich das noch nicht gehört. Auch deshalb ist die Wahl bei mir auf den Carboner gefallen.



Interessant, davon hatte ich noch nicht gehört. Waren das vergleichbare Risse oder verteilt? Fotos (und Statement von Canyon) wären cool.

Sorry für offtopic, aber das ist irgendwie wichtig


----------



## basti.rlp (27. Januar 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Interessant, davon hatte ich noch nicht gehört. Waren das vergleichbare Risse oder verteilt? Fotos (und Statement von Canyon) wären cool.



Alle an der Sitzstrebe ... eingeknickt oder eben gerissen. Statements gab es keine. Der Rahmen wurde jedoch immer getauscht.


----------



## Dominik_84 (27. Januar 2016)

Das ist wirklich interessant und in Kombination mit dem Testsieg des Spectral CF 9.0 im aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin bleibe ich bei meiner Bestellung des CF 9.0


----------



## Butcho78 (29. Januar 2016)

Die Schweizer Canyon Seite www.purecycling.ch ist auch wieder online (war lange "under construction")... Interessant ist, dass die Bikes dort deutlich günstiger sind. Hab's zwar nur anhand von 2 Bikes verglichen, aber da ist es deutlich:

Spectral CF 9.0 in Deutschland: 3.499 Euro
Spectral CF 9.0 in der Schweiz: 3.299 CHF was aktuell 2.978 Euro entspricht

Über 500 Euro Differenz für zwei verschiedene Länder für das gleiche Bike mit gleicher Ausstattung finde ich schon krass und schwer nachvollziehbar.

Beim Nerve AL 9.9. sind es 400 Euro...

Den schlechten Dollar --> Euro Wechselkurs der beim Einkauf in Fernost relevant ist sollten doch eigentlich auch die Schweizer zu spüren bekommen, oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## chantre72 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich vermute mal, Da hat jemand den Umrechnungskurs vertauscht

An diesem Wochenende lässt sich da wohl ein Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## Alijordanleefan (29. Januar 2016)

In der Türkei sind die auch 500€ günstiger


----------



## Alijordanleefan (29. Januar 2016)

Das top strive kostet anstatt 5000€ 4330€ in der türkei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcho78 (29. Januar 2016)

Alijordanleefan schrieb:


> In der Türkei sind auch 500€ günstiger



Eğer daha ayrıntılı açıklamak gerekir , o yüzden alamadım . İsviçre'de , Almanya'da önemli ölçüde daha yüksek yaşam ve ücret düzeyleri maliyeti olduğu bilinen , buna göre , olurdu bisikletler de daha pahalı olabilir . Eğer canyon.ch nemesis bir silme istemedikçe , hiçbir anlamda hiç ucuz hale getirir. Eğer gerçekten Türkiye'de bir kanyon alışveriş bulduk eğer bisiklet her durumda daha mantıklı olur , hangi ucuzdur nerede . ama nedense ben senin yazılan oldukça ciddiye anlamına gelmez olduğunu hissetmiyorum.


----------



## Micha382 (29. Januar 2016)

chantre72 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, Facharzt jemand den Umrechnungskurs vertauscht
> 
> An diesem Wochenende lässt sich da wohl ein Schnäppchen machen.


Die deutsche Steuer muss man aber auch noch drauf rechnen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Butcho78 (29. Januar 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Die deutsche Steuer muss man aber auch noch drauf rechnen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




völlig richtig, daran hab ich nicht gedacht und daher kommt schon ein großer teil der differenz, deutschland 19% und schweiz 8%...


----------



## basti.rlp (30. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> völlig richtig, daran hab ich nicht gedacht und daher kommt schon ein großer teil der differenz, deutschland 19% und schweiz 8%...


Zollgebühr kommt auch noch drauf.


----------



## Butcho78 (30. Januar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Zollgebühr kommt auch noch drauf.




Ja ist richtig, eigentlich gehen 8% Schweizer MwSt runter bei der Ausfuhr, die kann man sich wiederholen, dafür kommen aber 19% deutsche MwSt und halt Zoll drauf.


----------



## basti.rlp (30. Januar 2016)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Ja ist richtig, eigentlich gehen 8% Schweizer MwSt runter bei der Ausfuhr, die kann man sich wiederholen, dafür kommen aber 19% deutsche MwSt und halt Zoll drauf.



Man landet bei ca 24-27 % Steuer … was teilweise den Deal unattraktiv macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butcho78 (1. Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Spectral CF eine Steckachse hinten standardmäßig hat und falls nicht, ob ich problemlos diese hier nutzen könnte:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/RWS-Nabenschnellspanner-MTB-Alu-Thru-Bolt-p30936/

Maße müssten sein: Canyon through axle sind 142x12mm

Und falls die nutzbar ist, wie macht man das mit dem Drehmoment. Ist ja schwer messbar.

Danke für einen Tipp dazu!


----------



## basti.rlp (1. Februar 2016)

Steckachse, umgelabelte Dt Swiss RWS Steckachse ...


----------



## Butcho78 (1. Februar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Steckachse, umgelabelte Dt Swiss RWS Steckachse ...



daaaaanke!


----------



## epic1974 (2. Februar 2016)

Hat schon jemand eine 29" Gabel in sein CF a la Liteville gebastelt? Merci


----------



## Joemac (5. Februar 2016)

jebusfu schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Fahrradtraeger empfehlen fuer das Spectral CF ? Am liebsten fuer die Anhaengerkupplung.


Hi, ich habe den Anhänger Euroclassic 929 von Thule für 3 Bikes.
Mein Sprectral CF im M passt sunderbar drauf und auch ein Stumpi 29" in XL passt.


----------



## Joemac (5. Februar 2016)

So, erster Service steht an und ich habe ein Feedback vom Mechaniker bekommen.
Generell ist alles in Ordnung und das Bike ist ready aber er wartet noch auf Ersatzteile von Canyon.
Dabei handelt es sich um die Lager an der Dämpfer Konstruktion. Diese sind etwas deformiert und müssten ersezt werden. Der Grund kann sein das die Konstruktion etwas falsch ausgelegt ist und dadurch auf die Lager Kräfte komme welche sie nicht aushalten oder es sind schlechte Lager verbaut. Werden es nächstes Jahr sehen beim Service 

Im Steuerrohr war alles dreckig und trocken! Ab Werk wurde da nicht gefettet. Auch das Trettlager hatte sehr wenig Fett.
Schade eigentlich, weil nicht jeder weiss wo Fett hin soll und ich dachte ab Werk soll zumindest alles was verbaut ist auch gefettet sein. Aber anscheinend nichts neues, auch Specialized liefert nicht immer alles gefettet aus, aber der Händler sollte es dann überprüfen bevor er es verkauft.

Jetzt frreue ich mich auf die neue Saison mit dem Bike!!!


----------



## DerekGo (7. Februar 2016)

@Joemac Moin, Gut zu wissen. Ich habe mein Speci CF 9.0 2016 seit dem 20. Januar und habe es schon einmal bis auf das Steuerkopflager in Einzelteile zerlegt. Aufgefallen ist mir, das die bewegende Teile/Lager gar nicht mit Fett versehen wurden. Das die Schrauben am Gelenk (Sitz- und Kettenstreben, beidseitig) sich zwar sehr gut drehen lassen, das Herausziehen dann mit recht hohen Kraftaufwand verbunden ist. Auch wenn die Kettentrebe dann demontiert vorliegt, ist es sehr schwer die Schrauben beidseitig, trotz einer Extradreingabe von Bike Grease 2000, durch die Lageröffnungen zu stecken. Alle anderen Lager weisen dies nicht auf. Habe auch schon Canyon diesbezüglich informiert und werde mit Ihnen bei aufkommenden Problemen in diesem Bereich in Kontakt treten. Das Tretlager war gut mit Fett versehen, habe es aber saubergemacht und dort ebenfalls alles mit Bike Grease 2000 (Kryptonite) abgefettet. Die Sattelstütze versehe ich mit einer Extra Carbon-/Monatgepaste, und das Steuerkopflager werde ich mal nächstes WE auseinanderlegen. Ich bin schon gespannt ...


----------



## jofland (13. Februar 2016)

Unter meinem Tretlager stehen Bremsleitung und Schaltzug in einem Bogen von ca. 7cm ab. Manchmal verfangen sich Äste darin. Hat das Problem schon mal einer gelöst? Kann man die Leitungen straffer ziehen?


----------



## Joemac (16. Februar 2016)

jofland schrieb:


> Unter meinem Tretlager stehen Bremsleitung und Schaltzug in einem Bogen von ca. 7cm ab. Manchmal verfangen sich Äste darin. Hat das Problem schon mal einer gelöst? Kann man die Leitungen straffer ziehen?


bei mir stehen die max. 2cm ab.
Ziehen wird nichts bringen, die rutschen da wieder heraus. Falls möglich würde ich die an einem Ende kürzen.


----------



## Dominik_84 (21. Februar 2016)

Was benötigt man eigentlich um die DT swiss XM 1491 auf Tubeless umzurüsten?

So wie ich es verstanden habe ist das Tubeless Band ja schon montiert und die Ventile liegen dem Bike bei. Also braucht man nur mehr die Dichtmilch?

Lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xe4500 (21. Februar 2016)

Liegst richtig, nur Dichtmilch.


----------



## Dominik_84 (21. Februar 2016)

Super, danke!


----------



## mr proper (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit über Probleme über erhöhte klapper und schlag Geräusche bei dem Spectral CF geklagt. Nun ist mir neben den locker innenverlegten Leitung eine weitere Fehlerquelle aufgefallen die speziell bei diesem Rahmen die Probleme mit Klappern verstärkt. Und zwar Volgendes:

Der Abstand zwischen zugbelasteter Kette (also die oben) und Kettenstrebe ist nicht sehr groß. So das in grobem Geläufig Kette öfter einmal auf die Kettenstrebe schlägt.


----------



## basti.rlp (21. Februar 2016)

mr proper schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit über Probleme über erhöhte klapper und schlag Geräusche bei dem Spectral CF geklagt. Nun ist mir neben den locker innenverlegten Leitung eine weitere Fehlerquelle aufgefallen die speziell bei diesem Rahmen die Probleme mit Klappern verstärkt. Und zwar Volgendes:
> 
> Der Abstand zwischen zugbelasteter Kette (also die oben) und Kettenstrebe ist nicht sehr groß. So das in grobem Geläufig Kette öfter einmal auf die Kettenstrebe schlägt.


Verrückt, so wie bei fast jedem Bike?!


----------



## Mart_n (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Ich würde gerne die Steckachse tauschen, ich möchte das Hinterrad werkzeuglos ausbauen können. Bei den 2016er Modellen ist bereits eine andere Steckachse verbaut, diese gibt es allerdings nicht einzeln von Canyon (was ich schwach finde!). Die DT Deiss scheint nicht richtig zu passen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere (wurde hier im Thema schon gezeigt), die steht auf der Schaltungsseite heraus. Das finde ich nicht so gut, auch wenn es wohl keinen Einfluss auf die Funktionalität hat, würde mich das einfach stören. Gibt es eine andere Alternative, die ihr empfehlen könnt?
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Joemac (23. Februar 2016)

Mart_n schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich würde gerne die Steckachse tauschen, ich möchte das Hinterrad werkzeuglos ausbauen können. Bei den 2016er Modellen ist bereits eine andere Steckachse verbaut, diese gibt es allerdings nicht einzeln von Canyon (was ich schwach finde!). Die DT Deiss scheint nicht richtig zu passen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere (wurde hier im Thema schon gezeigt), die steht auf der Schaltungsseite heraus. Das finde ich nicht so gut, auch wenn es wohl keinen Einfluss auf die Funktionalität hat, würde mich das einfach stören. Gibt es eine andere Alternative, die ihr empfehlen könnt?
> Gruß,
> Martin



Habe bisher keine andere alternative gefunden. Habe sogar eine Specialized Händler gefragt, nix da!


----------



## mr proper (24. Februar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Verrückt, so wie bei fast jedem Bike?!


Ja schon, nur ist der Abstand dieser beider Bauteile bei anderen Modellen nicht ganz so gering, ja auch bei gleich goßem Kettenblättern.
D.h. beim Treck Remedy zb. ist deutlich mehr Luft unter der Kette, bei einem LV auch. Bei anderen Rädern hab ich noch nicht verglichen auf alle Fälle ist/war das ein Grund warum das neue Rad mehr schepperte als mein Altes.

Die innenverlegten Zuge haben noch ein wenig mit krakehlt und meine Shimano Beläge, mit Kühlrippen, haben aus irgend einem Grund auch noch nicht so viel geschäppert (denke anderer Resonanzkörper, oder mehr stefigkeit im Rahmen die die mehr aufschwingen lassen) wie an dem neuem Rad. Egal, alles Probleme die zu beheben sind wenn man sie erstmal lokalisiert hat,
dachte dem ein oder anderen hilft die Info.

Weil bei mir so viel auf einmal kam, war dann genau das lokalisieren nicht ganz so simpel. Immer wenn eins behoben, kam das nächste zum tragen und nie wußte, mann ob die vorherige Maßname geholfen oder nicht geholfen hat.


----------



## Sleyver (25. Februar 2016)

Ich hab mal meine Fox decals gegen stealth ersetzt. Hier mal Bilder von vorher und nachher. Sieht finde ich viel besser aus.


----------



## Vegder (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
Ich bin mit meinem Spectral CF eigentlich sehr zufrieden, finde aber es könnte noch etwas laufruhiger sein.
Ich habe mir deshalb einen Winkelsteuersatz von Works bestellt.
Nun bekomme ich die untere Lagerschale nicht ausgetrieben. Habs auch schon vorsichtig mit Kältespray versucht.

Kann es sein, dass die Lagerschalen eingeklebt sind?

Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. Februar 2016)

Da sind keine Lagerschalen drin. Die Lagerfläche ist im Lagersitz des Steuerrohrs integriert, wie üblich bei IS Steuersätze.
Bei dem CF kannst keinen Winkel-Steuersatz verwenden, dort ist Oben und Unten ein IS Steuersatz.


----------



## Vegder (1. März 2016)

Wieder was gelernt 
Das heißt wenn ich das richtig verstehe es sind eine Art Lagerschalen ins Steuerrohr einlaminiert.
Na zum Glück bin ich nicht mit zu viel Gewalt dran gegangen.

Dann wird eben die Gabel schon mal auf 150 mm umgebaut.


----------



## Leeway (1. März 2016)

Ist hier noch Platz? Habe gerade ein Spectral CF 9.0 in stealth, Größe L bestellt. Angeblich soll es sofort lieferbar sein und auf der Auftragsbestätigung steht "geplantes Versanddatum 29.2. - 04.03.2016". Wobei der 29.2. ja nun gestern war...


----------



## DaBasti (5. März 2016)

Hat von euch schon jemand die PIKE von 140 auf 150 mm umbauen lassen?

Ich würde den Umbau gerne im Zuge der Wartung machen lassen. Macht CANYON das auch?

Selber machen kommt nicht in Frage!

Gruß, 
Basti


----------



## eLLWeeBee (6. März 2016)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand die PIKE von 140 auf 150 mm umbauen lassen?
> 
> Ich würde den Umbau gerne im Zuge der Wartung machen lassen. Macht CANYON das auch?
> 
> ...



Ich habs es die Tage an meinem 2015er CF 9.0 selber gemacht. Guck dir das video 



 an. Schritt für schritt nachmachen ist echt kein Hexenwerk und selbst wenn man sich Zeit lässt und sehr penibel arbeitet in einer Stunde erledigt.


----------



## Joemac (7. März 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Ich habs es die Tage an meinem 2015er CF 9.0 selber gemacht. Guck dir das video
> 
> 
> 
> an. Schritt für schritt nachmachen ist echt kein Hexenwerk und selbst wenn man sich Zeit lässt und sehr penibel arbeitet in einer Stunde erledigt.


hi

ändert sich da etwas am Lenk/Sitzrohrwinkel bei dieser Änderung? Wenn ja, wieviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLLWeeBee (7. März 2016)

Joemac schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ändert sich da etwas am Lenk/Sitzrohrwinkel bei dieser Änderung? Wenn ja, wieviel?



Wie wärs wenn du dir das selber ausrechnest. 

Aber zur Vereinfachung kannst du dir auch einfach die geodaten vom CF 9.0 EX bei Canyon angucken.


----------



## Joemac (7. März 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du dir das selber ausrechnest.
> 
> Aber zur Vereinfachung kannst du dir auch einfach die geodaten vom CF 9.0 EX bei Canyon angucken.



keine Ahnung wie?!
Und die GeoDaten der Bikes sind identisch auf der Seite, habe ich auch angeschaut.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (7. März 2016)

Joemac schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie?!
> Und die GeoDaten der Bikes sind identisch auf der Seite, habe ich auch angeschaut.



Lenkwinkel 66,4
Rest gleich laut Canyon


----------



## DocG (10. März 2016)

Spectral CF 9.0 2016 Custom.
Frame S.
Pike 140 mm, Monarch XX DebonAir.
11.510 kg.


----------



## Frodijak (10. März 2016)

…


----------



## jmertgen (10. März 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Hast du Schrumpfschlauch um die Sattelstützenklemme gemacht?
> 
> Die Idee finde ich gar nicht so übel.


Das nen Stück alter Schlauch... Alter Trick.. So bleibt der Dreck draußen! 
Aber den Schlauch dann noch am besten auf links drehen... Das die schönere Seite! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jmertgen (10. März 2016)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Das nen Stück alter Schlauch... Alter Trick.. So bleibt der Dreck draußen!
> Aber den Schlauch dann noch am besten auf links drehen... Das die schönere Seite!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk








Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocG (10. März 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Hast du Schrumpfschlauch um die Sattelstützenklemme gemacht?
> 
> Die Idee finde ich gar nicht so übel.


It is piece of tube 26`.


----------



## Guru (11. März 2016)

DocG schrieb:


> It is piece of tube 26`.


Nice idea, thanks!

Why Rocket Rons?


----------



## DocG (11. März 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> ...Why Rocket Rons?


There are no big mountains in Moscow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik_84 (11. März 2016)

Hi!

Hab jetzt mein CF 9.0 SL fertig zusammen gebaut, Bilder Folgen natürlich bald!

Hab leider festgestellt, dass der Einstellhebel an der Gabel leicht wackelt: 




Ist das normal?

Danke!


----------



## DocG (11. März 2016)

Yes, it`s normal. Same on my fork.


----------



## Dominik_84 (11. März 2016)

good to hear that, thanks a lot!

I like your custom Spectral, even the yellow looks great! I don't like the yellow on the canyon homepage, but in original (not photoshopped;-)) it looks great


----------



## basti.rlp (11. März 2016)

Dominik_84 schrieb:


> good to hear that, thanks a lot!
> 
> I like your custom Spectral, even the yellow looks great! I don't like the yellow on the canyon homepage, but in original (not photoshopped;-)) it looks great


Well, the yellow is a green


----------



## Dominik_84 (12. März 2016)




----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. März 2016)

Jetzt packe ich doch auch mal ein Bild von meinem 2015er CF 9.0 rein. 
Habe es seit Dezember und bin schwer verliebt. 

Mods bisher:
- Magic Marry Trailstar/Nobby Nic Pacestar mit light Schläuchen
- 760mm Canyon H15 Lenker
- Ergon GA2 Griffe Blau
- Ergon SMA3 Sattel
- MarshGuard 
- Sixpack Millenium AL Pedale
- Pike auf 150mm getravelt







Als nächstes kommt auf jeden Fall eine 170er Reverb die ja demnächst rauskommen soll. Bei 195cm und 97cm Schrittlänge warte ich schon drauf. 

Hat noch jemand von euch das Problem das sich die Schraube an der Wippe löst?
Musste sie jetzt schon zweimal nachziehen. Hab jedesmal meinen proxxon drehmomentschlüssel benutzt. 
Also an alle CF Besitzer, dort öfter mal nachsehen. 
Meine diese Schraube:


----------



## sunchild (16. März 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand von euch das Problem das sich die Schraube an der Wippe löst?
> Meine diese Schraube:



Bei mir hatte sie sich zwei mal gelöst. Nach dem zweiten Mal habe ich beide Gewinde so gut es geht gereinigt und die Schraube mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung eingesetzt. Nun ist Ruhe


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. März 2016)

sunchild schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte sie sich zwei mal gelöst. Nach dem zweiten Mal habe ich beide Gewinde so gut es geht gereinigt und die Schraube mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung eingesetzt. Nun ist Ruhe



Danke für den Tipp, so werde ich es auch beim nächsten mal handhaben.


----------



## Mart_n (17. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
wollte mir jetzt die DT Swiss RWS bestellen, nur welche? RWS X-12 oder RWS E-Thru? Es gibt noch eine Thru Bolt, die soll es auch in 12x142 geben. Was ne blöde Frage, aber ich weiß gerade leider nicht weiter. 

Liebe Grüße,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (17. März 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Jetzt packe ich doch auch mal ein Bild von meinem 2015er CF 9.0 rein.
> Habe es seit Dezember und bin schwer verliebt.
> 
> Mods bisher:
> ...



Jep, hier laufen zwei CF 9.0 und beide hatten diese Schraube locker. Kostete mich echt Nerven. Seitdem einmal mit Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel eingestellt und nun ist Ruhe.


----------



## DaBasti (17. März 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Jep, hier laufen zwei CF 9.0 und beide hatten diese Schraube locker. Kostete mich echt Nerven. Seitdem einmal mit Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel eingestellt und nun ist Ruhe.



Ich schau bei mir am Wochenende auch mal nach. Steht das Drehmoment drauf?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (17. März 2016)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Ich schau bei mir am Wochenende auch mal nach. Steht das Drehmoment drauf?



Jap 17 Nm


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2016)

*Behind the Scenes with Canyon Factory Enduro Team*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/canyon-factory-enduro-team-behind-the-scenes-2016.html

Ein Spectral CF in blue


----------



## YamaLuft (26. März 2016)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem ich mich vor kurzem bei Canyon habe beraten lassen, passt wohl das Spectral vom Gesamtkonzept her am besten zu dem, was ich die nächsten Jahre vorhabe. Ich bin bisher Hardtail 29er gefahren und möchte nun ein AM.

Meine Kumpels fahren anspruchsvolle Trails und machen ab und an auch längere Touren mit langen Anstiegen... 
Dieses Jahr ist auch ein Alpencross geplant im August. Bergauf kam ich immer gut zurecht mit meinem HT- allerdings vermisse ich bergab einiges. Ich suche ein Bike mit dem man es abwärts krachen lassen kann, aber das trotzdem noch gut klettert und mit dem man auch längere Touren machen kann. Das Nerve ist mir irgendwie zu brav und ich glaube, dass ich keinen großen Unterschied zum HT spüren würde. Evtl. will ich auch mal in einen Bike Park, deshalb fällt das Nerve für mich weg und ich denke, dass das Spectral die richtige Wahl ist. 

Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen dem Spectral AL 8.9 und dem CF 9.0 2015 oder 2016. Bergab werde ich damit die nächsten 3 Jahre sicher nichts vermissen. Allerdings bin ich mir unsicher wegen dem bergauf Verhalten. Einige von euch haben hier nur positives berichtet und auch gemäß dem MTB Magazin, soll es bergauf kaum ein besseres AM geben: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-canyon-spectral-cf-9-0.1482632.2.htm 

Könnt ihr dies im allgemeinen so bestätigen?

Das CF 9.0 2015 gibt es derzeit im Outlet für 3199 und es sagt mir von den Komponenten her sehr zu. 
Ich finde nur, dass es auf euren Bildern extrem klein aussieht und ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit den 29ern bergauf und in der Ebene besser zurecht käme (allerdings wiegt das 29er auch wieder mehr). 

Könnt ihr nochmal ein bisschen was zum bergauf Verhalten sagen?
Vermisst jemand von euch etwas?
Denkt ihr das Bike ist auch für einen Alpencross geeignet bei mittlerer Fitness?
Kommt mir das nur auf den Bildern so vor oder ist das Bike wirklich so klein?

Hier mal meine Maße:

KG 182cm
Schrittlänge 88/89
Torsolänge 58
Schulterbreite 43
Armlänge 64

Laut Canyon Rechner L und auch laut Canyon Beratung...
Würdet ihr sagen, L passt bei den Maßen?
Probefahrt auf dem Canyon Parkplatz hat nicht wirklich bei der Entscheidung geholfen.


----------



## user2987 (26. März 2016)

YamaLuft schrieb:


> 1. Könnt ihr nochmal ein bisschen was zum bergauf Verhalten sagen?
> 2. Vermisst jemand von euch etwas?
> Denkt ihr das Bike ist auch für einen Alpencross geeignet bei mittlerer Fitness?
> 3. Kommt mir das nur auf den Bildern so vor oder ist das Bike wirklich so klein.



1. bei steilen Anstiegen ist kein signifikanter Unterschied zu spüren zw. 27.5 / 29.
2. (in der Ebene) den Effekt der größeren Laufräder, sobald in Schwung
3. wirkt nur so

zu mir: zuvor Nerve 29er, seitdem Spectral CF 9.0 2015 -  beides in XL (201cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YamaLuft (26. März 2016)

Danke! Bist du letztendlich zufriedener mim CF 9.0?


----------



## DaBasti (26. März 2016)

Schnapp dir das CF9.0 in der 2015er Modellvariante! Das Ding ist von den Komponenten her der Wahnsinn!  Vom Preis-/Leistungverhältniss geht´s fast nicht besser.

Ich hab mir das letztes Jahr im Outlet geholt. Erst konnte Canyon nicht liefern (CHAOS wegen Systemumstellung) und mir wurde das 2016er Modell zum gleichen Preis angeboten was ich aber ablehnte.

Der ccdbinline ist mit der Standardeinstellung von der Homepage (http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes) der Hammer und wenn nicht hast du genug Möglichkeiten den Dämpfer nach deinen Vorlieben einzustellen. Über die Pike muss man wohl nicht viel sagen.

Bergauf brauchst du dir bei der Geometrie und dem Gewicht keine Gedanken zu machen. Bergab hat das Ding genug Reservene Die Pike lässt sich noch auf 150mm traveln, dann hast du das selbe Fahrwerk wie die Ex-Variante jedoch mit der Übersetzungsbandbreite von 2x10. Das einzige was ich an dem 2016er Modell besser finde ist der 2x11 Antrieb.

Also -> Schlag zu!!!


----------



## th_philipp (26. März 2016)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Der ccdbinline ist mit der Standardeinstellung von der Homepage (http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes) der Hammer und wenn nicht hast du genug Möglichkeiten den Dämpfer nach deinen Vorlieben einzustellen



Ja, das kann man unterschreiben. Ich fand den Dämpfer im Vorfeld so interesant, da man wirklich alles komplett anpassen kann und dann noch sogar in Low- und Highspeed Dämpfung.

Bin jetzt 1200 KM gefahren und stelle fest: Die Werkseinstellungen sind einfach perfekt. Ich könnte alles anpassen, habe die Möglichkeiten....mache es aber nicht, da es einfach nur ab Werk perfekt funktioniert. Absolutes Spitzenprodukt.


----------



## th_philipp (27. März 2016)

Mal ne Frage zu den DTSwiss 1501 Laufrädern am 2015er Spectral CF 9.0: 

Es wurden Tubeless-Ventile mitgeliefert. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich eigentlich nur Dichtmilch besorgen muss und ich kann auf Tubeless umrüsten?

Oder brauche ich noch ein bestimmtes Felgenband? Laut DTSwiss ist das Felgenband schon Tubeless-ready. Ist das in der OEM-Variante für Canyon auch so bzw. woran erkenne ich das?


----------



## PaddyKN (27. März 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu den DTSwiss 1501 Laufrädern am 2015er Spectral CF 9.0:
> 
> Es wurden Tubeless-Ventile mitgeliefert. Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich eigentlich nur Dichtmilch besorgen muss und ich kann auf Tubeless umrüsten?
> 
> Oder brauche ich noch ein bestimmtes Felgenband? Laut DTSwiss ist das Felgenband schon Tubeless-ready. Ist das in der OEM-Variante für Canyon auch so bzw. woran erkenne ich das?



Milch + Ventil = Tubeless. Band ist schon drin


----------



## th_philipp (27. März 2016)

Cool. Welche Erfahrungen habt Iht mit Tubeless gemacht?


----------



## PaddyKN (27. März 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Cool. Welche Erfahrungen habt Iht mit Tubeless gemacht?



Schwalbe HD + Nobby Nic war problemlos


----------



## th_philipp (27. März 2016)

Ich meinte eher so allgemein betrachtet. Einmal umgerüstet, ist das stressfrei? 
Muss ich dauernd Milch nachfüllen?
Gibt es Probleme mit der Milch bei tieferen Temperaturen?
Wieviel Milch kommt in einen Reifen rein?
Taugt die Milch von Stans?

Ich würde gerne weniger Druck im Reifen fahren. Bin jetzt bei 1.6bar,  1.4 gefiel mir besser, gab aber Snakebite.


----------



## jofland (27. März 2016)

Stan's oder Doc Blue, 80ml, Maxxis TLR, sofort dicht und hält auch dicht. Ca. 0,1bar Druckverlust pro Woche.


----------



## jofland (27. März 2016)

Die Conti waren sehr mühsam dicht zu bekommen; siehe meinen Post weiter oben.

1,3bar vorne, 1,8bar hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (27. März 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher so allgemein betrachtet. Einmal umgerüstet, ist das stressfrei?
> Muss ich dauernd Milch nachfüllen?
> Gibt es Probleme mit der Milch bei tieferen Temperaturen?
> Wieviel Milch kommt in einen Reifen rein?
> ...



- stressfrei? Bei den genannten Reifen HD + NN: bisher ja
- Habe die Reifen im August letzten Jahres befüllt und gestern kontrolliert. Es war noch Flüssigkeit drin.
- habe 60-70 ml pro Reifen verwendet
- Stans Milch taugt
- Druck kommt eben auch auf Karkasse des Reifen an. Ich konnte ca 0,2 bar runter bei tubeless.


----------



## YamaLuft (11. April 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch das Spectral CF 9.0 2015 aus dem Outlet bestellt. 
Habe lange überlegt zwischen Spectral 29 und dem CF 9.0 2015. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Größe passen wird. Von den Maßen her kommt beim Rechner bei mir L raus. Wenn ich allerdings 2 cm an der Schrittlänge weg nehme ist es M. Habe beide Größen probe gefahren und konnte auf dem Parkplatz irgendwie nicht wirklich feststellen was besser ist...
Bin extrem gespannt wie das Bike sein wird und ob es sich auch bergauf und in der Ebene gut fahren lässt - bergab hab ich keine Zweifel ...


----------



## DaBasti (11. April 2016)

Sehr gute Wahl. Wenn die Größe passt wirst du bestimmt zufrieden sein! 
Ich bin begeistert.

Einzig die Bereifung lässt zu wünschen übrig. Ich würde dir raten den Vorderreifen direkt zu tauschen. Hab mir den Baron 2.4 draufgezogen. Tubeless-Band ist schon montiert. Ventile tauschen,  Dichtmilch rein und fertig.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## YamaLuft (11. April 2016)

"Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet".
Was hat dich genau gestört an dem Vorderreifen und was sind die Vorteile von dem Baron 2.4?

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mit dem Setup von dem DB Inline klar komme .. Habe hier aber vorhin schon gesehen, dass es für das Spectral CF ein empfohlenes Initialsetup von cc gibt, das ich als erstes mal ausprobieren werde .


----------



## DeLocke (11. April 2016)

Ist der DB Inline nicht von Werk aus richtig eingestellt, sodass ich nur den Luftdruck anpassen muss?


----------



## DaBasti (11. April 2016)

Der vordere Reifen ist zu dünn und bietet meines Erachtens nach zu wenig Grip. Der Baron ist tubeless der Hammer. Meiner Meinung nach ein prima Reifen für alle Zwecke. Der höhere Rollwiderstand stört mich nicht.  Die Vorteile überwiegen.

Bei mir war der dbinline definitiv nicht eingestellt. Fahre aber von Anfang an dss empfohlene Setup. Ich komme damit wunderbar zurecht.


----------



## jofland (11. April 2016)

Auch als Hinterreifen schwabbelt der Trail King 2.2 so vor sich hin, insbesondere auf losen Steinen oder Tannenzapfen.


----------



## th_philipp (11. April 2016)

Heute erste Tour tubeless mit jeweils 1,6 bar und muss sagen: Sehr smooth. Hat sich absolut gelohnt. DT Swiss Spline One 1501, Conti TrailKing, DT Swiss Tubeless Ventil und jeweils 60ml NoTubes Milch via Applikator durch das Ventil gedrückt.

Tubeless fühlt sich anders an, weicher und sich mehr an den Untergrund anpassend im Vergleich zum Schlauch mit gleichen Druck


----------



## YamaLuft (12. April 2016)

Bike kam heute an und habe es fast aufgebaut... Im Lieferumfang war nur eine Steckachse dabei -.-. Und war bei euch auch das Hinterrad demontiert und ein Holzbrett extrem fest zwischen den hinterbau geklemmt? Warum macht man sowas? Das Teil sitzt Bombenfest und man bekommt es nicht mit bloßen Händen heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (13. April 2016)

YamaLuft schrieb:


> Bike kam heute an und habe es fast aufgebaut... Im Lieferumfang war nur eine Steckachse dabei -.-. Und war bei euch auch das Hinterrad demontiert und ein Holzbrett extrem fest zwischen den hinterbau geklemmt? Warum macht man sowas? Das Teil sitzt Bombenfest und man bekommt es nicht mit bloßen Händen heraus.


 
Klingt seltsam. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass das bei mir so war. Normal ist jedoch, dass ab einer gewissen Rahmengrösse beide Laufräder bei Transport demontiert sind. Kannst ja mal ein Forto von reinstellen


----------



## YamaLuft (13. April 2016)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Steckachse bei euch vorne und hinten dabei war?
Bei mir fehlt ja eine und ich kaufe mir die fehlende jetzt einfach und schicke an Canyon die Rechnung.

Das wäre mir eine große Hilfe. Habe mit Canyon auch schon Kontakt aufgenommen, aber die antworten so langsam


----------



## PaddyKN (13. April 2016)

YamaLuft schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Steckachse bei euch vorne und hinten dabei war?
> Bei mir fehlt ja eine und ich kaufe mir die fehlende jetzt einfach und schicke an Canyon die Rechnung.
> 
> Das wäre mir eine große Hilfe. Habe mit Canyon auch schon Kontakt aufgenommen, aber die antworten so langsam


 
Hinten is die Canyon eigene "Through axle" dabei
Vorne das zur jeweiligen Gabel passende/zugehörige Modell.

Welches spectral Modell (bzw welchen Spectral Bausatz) hast du denn genau gekauft?


----------



## YamaLuft (13. April 2016)

Habe das Spectral cf 9.0 Baujahr 2015 mit Sram xo und Pike - nicht die EX Variante

Die Steckachse war in dem Holzbrett versteckt...
Habe das Rad jetzt komplett aufgebaut.

Ergebnis: 

a) Rockshox Reverb lässt sich weder ein noch ausfahren - trotz der mit 5NM (wie empfohlen) festgezogenen Sattelklemme

b) Vorder- und Hinterrad eiern deutlich, als hätten sie einen 8er

c) Bremse vorne schleift dadurch bei jeder halben Umdrehung

d) Gangschaltung nicht optimal eingestellt

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob man bei Canyon zu doof ist, eine Qualitätssicherung vorm Versenden durchzuführen. Zumindest das mit der Rock Shox Reverb müsste doch jedem auffallen. Bin extrem enttäuscht. Ich werde am Wochenende mal beim Radladen um die Ecke vorbeischauen. Evtl. habe ich ja auch etwas falsch gemacht beim Aufbau. Wobei es nicht das erste Canyon MTB ist, das ich aufbaue.

Bei meinem vorherigen Canyon hatte die Sattelstütze auch einen Defekt, aber immerhin haben die Räder nicht geeiert und die Bremsen nicht geschliffen. 

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, was das mit der Reverb und den Rädern sein könnte?
Ich sehe es auch nicht ein, meine Reverb bei einem Neurad erstmal entlüften zu müssen..

Das Beste: Es liegt sogar noch ein Zertifikat dabei, dass sämtliche Prüfungen vorm Versenden durchgeführt wurden - allerdings mit Stempel von 2015 -.-

Für 3200 Euro hätte ich mehr erwartet. Wenigstens sitz ich gut drauf und es sieht geil aus... Das is bis jetzt aber leider auch das einzig Positive, das ich berichten kann.


----------



## jules86 (14. April 2016)

YamaLuft schrieb:


> Habe das Spectral cf 9.0 Baujahr 2015 mit Sram xo und Pike - nicht die EX Variante
> 
> Die Steckachse war in dem Holzbrett versteckt...
> Habe das Rad jetzt komplett aufgebaut.
> ...



vermindere mal das Drehmoment an der Sattelklemme. Kommt wohl oft vor, dass die Reverb bei den 5NM nicht richtig ein und ausfährt. In der Regel reichen wohl auch 2-3NM völlig aus


----------



## eLLWeeBee (14. April 2016)

Montagepaste an die Sattelstütze und nur leicht anziehen. Das reicht. 

Eiern die Reifen oder die Laufräder? Bei ersterem würde ich erstmal ein wenig fahren und schauen obs besser wird. 
Ich hab die Contis allerdings ungefahren direkt runter geschmissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YamaLuft (14. April 2016)

Hi zusammen, danke für die Tipps. 
Leider hilft es auch nicht, wenn ich die Sattelklemme lockere. Bei mir ist auch noch dieses Schmiermittel für die Sattelstütze dabei und zwei so riesen Spritzen. War das bei euch auch im Lieferumfang enthalten. Das braucht man doch eigentlich zum Entlüften. Allerdings steht in der Anleitung von Canyon, dass man dies nicht selbst  machen soll...

Es eiern die Laufräder und nicht die Reifen...


----------



## haga67 (14. April 2016)

Es ist natürlich nicht schön, wenn irgendwas beim neuen Bike nicht läuft. 
Aber ein wenig Bock und Plan Dich mit Deinem Bike zu befassen, solltest Du schon haben, wenn Du eins im Internet kaufst. 
Entlüfte mal den Reverb-Hebel. Das ist nun wirklich Kindergeburtstag und 2min Sache . Video gibt's bei Sram und dafür sind die Spritzen da .
Hast Du mal die Geschwindigkeit verstellt ?


----------



## YamaLuft (15. April 2016)

Hi Haag,

ja, hast recht. Ich hab mir das schon angeschaut und mir is klar, dass man dafür kein Ingenieur sein muss... 
Die Geschwindigkeit hab ich auch schon verstellt.
Ich werd das mit dem Entlüften auch machen und gehe auch davon aus, dass es zumindest das Problem mit der Stütze löst.

Trotzdem kann man das als Versender bei einem 3200 Euro Bike nicht bringen und nicht fett gedruckt ins Handbuch schreiben, dass man niemals selbst entlüften soll und das Bike in 10 Minuten fahrbereit ist. 

So, jetzt aber genug geärgert. Ich seh zu, dass ich das Bike fahrbereit mache und ich endlich Spaß damit haben kann.


----------



## wiza (15. April 2016)

Vielleicht hast einen knick in der leitung. Hatte ich auch schon. Einfach vorne am ausgang der ltg aus dem rahmen ziehen.
Bei mir war das als ich die stütze komplett im rahmen versenkt habe ohne genug vorne an der leitung zu ziehen


----------



## rudi-ritzel (21. April 2016)

Nahend miteinander.  An die Kollegen die das CF mit DBInline fahren, macht euer Bike beim einfedern auch so kratzende Geräusche?  
Es hört sich irgendwie schleifend oder kratzend an. Ich kann es noch nicht ganz zuordnen da der Rahmen viele Geräusche doch verstärkt. Evtl. sind das normale Geräusche vom Dampfer die einfach laut klingen aufgrund der Rahmen Resonanz. Oder es muss was mit den Lagern zu tun haben. Aber ich will das Bike nicht auseinander nehmen, so lange nicht fest steht ob es bleibt.


----------



## DaBasti (21. April 2016)

Hallo Rudi,

fahre das cf9.0 und habe keine Geräusche beim Einfedern.

Bin aber kein Experte auf dem Gebiet und habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte. 

Grüße, Basti


----------



## PaddyKN (22. April 2016)

Also ein gewisses Geräusch macht der Dämpfer beim Einfedern ja immer.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (22. April 2016)

Ja das stimmt. Es hört und fühlt sich eben ein wenig kratzig an. Naja mal sehen. Am Fahrrad sind mehrere kleine und große Dinge die so nicht passen. Schauen wir mal wie und wann Canyon reagiert


----------



## Stolle12 (24. April 2016)

Hallo an die Spectral CF Gemeinde,

ich habe zu diesem Bike einige Fragen und erhoffe mir hier ein paar Antworten (den Faden habe ich bereits durchgelesen)

Das Spectral gefällt mir sehr gut.
Fahre derzeit ein 29er Fully mit 100 mm FW. Für dieses Rad hatte ich mir einen Dämpfer vom Lord abstimmen lassen, welcher super fluffig geht und fast nicht wippt.

Mein Einsatzbereich ist eigentlich touren- und damit oft uphilllastig. Wenn es bergab aber -für mich- kniffelig wird, wird mir das 29er mit dem 70 LW ziemlich nervös. Ich überlege nun dieses etwas zu modifizieren (z.B. mit nem Angleset) oder mal wieder das Bike zu tauschen...

Da die Abfahrtsqualitäten des Spectral ja nicht in Frage stehen, interessiert mich vor allem, wie es bergauf in Steilststücken geht, ob das Vorderrad schnell abhebt, der Dämpfer einsackt und wie es sich mit der Wipperei auch auf gerader Strecke verhält.

Einmal bzgl. des Cane Creek db inline Dämpfers aber auch der aktuelle Fox Generation am CF 9.0 des Modelljahrs 2016.

Über eure Meinungsäßerungen würde ich mich seeehr freuen


----------



## th_philipp (25. April 2016)

Ich habe länger gehadert mit den größeren Federwegen und der theoretisch mehr auf Abfahrt ausgelegten Geometrie, weil ich länger bergauf denn bergab fahre. Wollte sogar zuerst eher ein Nerve 29 und hätte mir Lenkerhörnchen drangemacht. Danach war das Spectral 29 im Fokus weil ich von der Laufradgröße und dem damals brandneuem Spectral begeistert war. Dann hat mich relativ spät das Spectral in Carbon angefixt und ich stellte fest, dass 27,5 Zoll gefühlt den gleichen Vorteil wie 29 Zoll beim überrollen hatte. Jedoch in Verbindung mit typischen All-Mountain Lenkwinkeln empfinde ich 29" als zu viel Masse und 27,5" als agiler und deswegen angenehmer. Auch spürte ich bergauf, dass mir bei 29" ein Gang fehlt. Das war speziell in 2015 ein Problem mit den Übersetzungen und ich wundere mich, dass dies kaum in Tests angesprochen wurde.
Nach div. Testfahrten bei Canyon, Eurobike etc. holte ich das 2015er Spectral CF 9.0 mit Pike und DB Inline.

Ergebnis: Das Rad geht bergab spitze, aber bergauf auch - ohne Kompromisse. Ich komme steile Passagen besser hoch im Vergleich zum 26er und die Front hebt nie wirklich vom Boden ab. Mit dem aktivierten Climb-Switch fühlt sich das Rad wie ein Hardtail an. Allerdings vergesse ich oft den zu deaktivieren, da das Heck nicht störbar wippt. Weiter sackt der Dämpfer nicht durch und ist vollumfänglich anpassbar. Allerdings habe ich nichts verstellt, da das Werkssetup für mich perfekt funktioniert. Das Rad ist ein extremer Allrounder wobei alle Bereiche anstatt durchschnittlich wirklich sehr gut abgedeckt werden. Die Sitzposition in Kombination mit kurzem Vorbau und breiten Lenker ist top. Lenkerhörnchen vermisse ich überhaupt nicht weil alles so ergonomisch ist - auch nach längeren Touren. Bergab muss man die Grenzen neu skalieren, da man oft einfach über Hindernisse rollen kann, bei denen man vorher mit 26" hängengeblieben wäre.

Das Spectral ist einfach ein sehr geiles Rad.

*UPDATE_01: *Bin im Mai 2015 in Moab das 2016er Specialized Stumpjumper 650b mit X01 und Pike gefahren. Es war nicht schlecht, jedoch passt mir das Spectral deutlich besser und die Wertigkeit ist nicht zu vergleichen bei deutlich höherem Preis des Stumpjumpers. Weiterhin fuhr ich vor der Entscheidung zur Probe: Rocky Mountain Instinct 970msl und die BC Edition, Nicolai Ion 16, Giant Trance Advanced (war ganz eng am Spectral dran), Santa Cruz Bronson (auch gut, aber Preis und smarte Rahmenfeatures nicht vorhanden),Marin Mount Vision XM Carbon Pro, Drössinger XEA 29, Canyon Nerve 29, Spectral 29, Specialzed Epic 29

Man merkt, dass man bei Canyon auch das Design eines Rades ernst nimmt ohne Funktionen einzuschränken. Die harmonischen Linien, die versteckten Leitungen in Kombination mit der Revisionsklappe am Unterrohr, welche gleichzeitig einen Einschlagschutz bildet, der Lenkeinschlagbegrenzer um Stürzschäden durch die Shifter am Oberrohr zu vermeiden......die extrem hochwertigen Komponenten. Sehr fein.





Bisherige Auffälligkeiten:
- Knacken, weil die Schraube, welche Wippe mit dem Rahmen verbindet nicht festgezogen war
- Manchmal seltsamer Druckpunkt der Hinterradbremse (Guide RS), weil das Rädchen der Bremshebelweitenverstellung sich bei Downhills manchmal von selbst um eine Umdrehung rausdreht

Bisheriges Tuning:
- Sigma Butler für den Rox 10 GPS
- Sattelklemme und Kettenblattschrauben jeweils einmal in Gold und Blau, je nach Gusto
- Aheadkappe ist getauscht gegen eine wo man Kronkorken aufsetzen kann
- Fahrverhalten hat sich nochmal deutlich verbessert durch Feintuning der Pike sowie Umrüstung auf Tubeless und dem damit möglichen, niedrigen Luftdruck der Reifen

*UPDATE_02: *Gewicht in L mit XTR-Trail Pedale, Elite Flaschenhalter, Steinschlagschutzfolie, KCNC Sattelschelle und Kettenblattschrauben, Sigma Butler und Tubeless 12,98 KG (3x gemessen mit Kofferwaage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLocke (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zu der Einstellung des DBinline Dämpfers.

Die empfohlenen Einstellungen findet man ja bei CaneCreek (siehe Foto).

Ich bin jetzt hingenagen hab erst alle 4 Einstellschrauben aufgedreht bis ich einen leichten Widerstand gemerkt hab (links herum/entgegen Uhrzeigersinn). Dann hab ich nach Anleitung die Clicks oder Umdrehungen wieder zugedreht (rechts herum/Uhrzeigersinn).

Das war doch so korrekt oder?


----------



## jofland (1. Mai 2016)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Das war doch so korrekt oder?


Ja, stimmt.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (1. Mai 2016)

Ja genau so soll es sein. 
Mal ne andere Frage. Welche Seite hast du aufgerufen? Wenn ich auf canecreek.com gehe und dort auf Base Tune Finder Aufrufe finde ich kein Spectral CF. Ich sehe nur ein Spectral 2013


----------



## Vincy (1. Mai 2016)

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes


----------



## DeLocke (2. Mai 2016)

Wie prüfe ich jetzt noch wie viele Spacer drin sind?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (2. Mai 2016)

Aufmachen oder Röntgenbrille bauen


----------



## rudi-ritzel (2. Mai 2016)

Danke @ Vincy

@DeLocke
Druck von Dampfer ablassen, diesen Klemmring außen entfernen und dann das äußere dämpfergehause durch drehen öffnen. Such dir mal ein video dazu. Das ist keine große Sache.

Mal ne andere Frage. Waren eure Bikes soweit in Ordnung als ihr sie bekommen habt? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Dinger bei Canyon nur zusammengekloppt werden ohne irgendeine Qualitäts bzw Funktionskontrolle. Oder habe ich einfach nur die A Karte gezogen?


----------



## DaBasti (2. Mai 2016)

rudi-ritzel schrieb:


> @DeLocke
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage. Waren eure Bikes soweit in Ordnung als ihr sie bekommen habt? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Dinger bei Canyon nur zusammengekloppt werden ohne irgendeine Qualitäts bzw Funktionskontrolle. Oder habe ich einfach nur die A Karte gezogen?





Alles super, nichts zu beanstanden! Lieferung Ende Dezember.


----------



## biky_miky (3. Mai 2016)

@DaBasti
Im Großen und Ganzen war bei mir alles Ok. Nur ein kleiner Kratzer am Oberrohr.
Allerdings war bei meinem Strive eine andere Kassette, ein anderer Lenker und eine andere Achse an der Front montiert als auf der Homepage angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. Mai 2016)

Dann habe ich wohl einfach nur extrem viel Pech gehabt und mach mich mal daran das bike fahrfertig zu machen


----------



## YamaLuft (3. Mai 2016)

Also, ich hatte auch einige Probleme mit dem Rad als es bei mir ankam. Habe auf Seite 24 auch ein paar Punkte aufgezählt (war noch nicht alles). Habe dann eine Reise nach Koblenz in Kauf genommen und das Bike dort mal vorgeführt. Die Mechaniker waren selbst sehr erstaunt in was für einem Zustand das "Neurad" war.

Die Reverb wurde dann anstandslos ersetzt, da reines Entlüften nichts geholfen hat, sondern ein anderer Defekt vorhanden war.
Die Gangschaltung wurde nochmal sauber eingestellt und die Jungs haben mich noch beim Fahrwerk-Setup beraten (wo ich schonmal da war). Mit dem Fahrwerk bin ich jetzt absolut zufrieden und ich bin bei der Einstellung geblieben.

An dem Kratzer an der Pike, den ich hatte, konnten sie nicht viel machen und den Schlag an der Bremsscheibe ... naja... den haben sie für einen Moment mal rausgedrückt bekommen. Kommt immer mal wieder und verschwindet wieder... Es ist beim MTB denke ich nicht unüblich, dass die Scheiben mal schleifen, von daher sehe ich darüber mal hinweg.

Mittlerweile wurden soweit alle Mängel behoben und ich bin jetzt trotz all der Umstände sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.

Ich brauche evtl. noch einen minimal kürzeren und minimal steileren Vorbau und wenn sie nichts mehr taugen noch etwas breitere Reifen (kann bestätigen, was viele über die Reifen hier geschrieben haben).
Ansonsten passt wirklich alles an dem Rad finde ich. Die Stealth-Optik gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

@Rudi: Was war denn bei dir alles nicht i.O.?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. Mai 2016)

Die Reverb mit so wenig Luftdruck (170psi) das sich die Stütze 2-3 cm absenkt. Entlüftet war sie auch nicht ordentlich. Bremsen entweder nicht sauber entlüftet oder überfüllt? Ich werde es bald wissen.  Auf jeden Fall nicht trailsicher. Nach 30 min Sonnenschein war gestern die eine Bremse fest. 
Der Dämpfer macht arge Geräusche und ist siffig. Keine - nicht eine! - der Schrauben am Fahrwerk hatte das passende Drehmoment. Ein falsches Steuersatzspiel und nicht ausgerichtete bremsen sind ja zu vernachlässigen. Da fragt man sich ob die überhaupt kontrollieren was die so zusammenkloppen. Fehlendes oder falsches Zubehör, aber das ist noch das geringste Übel. Der Laden sieht von mir keinen Cent mehr.

Habe heute mal angefangen das Fahrwerk langsam anzupassen. Ich weiß nich nicht ob ich den CCDBI lieben oder hassen soll. Kann es sein dass der relativ viel Druck benötigt? Bei fahrfertig 75kg bin ich bei 180 psi. Maximum sollen aber nur 200psi sein. Kommt mir etwas komisch vor. Evtl. ist der aber auch schlimmer betroffen als ich zunächst angenommen habe


----------



## eLLWeeBee (4. Mai 2016)

Der DB Inline geht bis 300 PSI. Ich fahre 255 PSI mit einem großen Spacer bei 94kg nackig.


----------



## YamaLuft (9. Mai 2016)

Kann jemand von euch einen steileren, kürzeren (und ggf. leichteren) Vorbau für das Spectral empfehlen, der zu dem Canyon Lenker passt? 
Ggf. will ich auch noch einen breiteren Lenker verbauen... Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Mart_n (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo YamaLuft,
ich hab bei mir einen Syntace Megaforce II in 40mm Länge drangeschraubt, in Verbindung mit einem Carbonlenker mit 15mm Rise und 760mm Breite. Mir taugt das sehr gut, da ich mit 1,81m Rahmengröße L fahre. Hab aber auch die Pike auf 150mm aufgebohrt. Der Vorbau sollte auch ohne Probleme mit dem Originallenker funktionieren. Neu kostet er halt schon ne Menge, hab ihn aber im Bikemarkt hier gekauft, stammte aus nem Neurad und war daher absolut neuwertig. Gibt es auch in 30 oder 50mm Länge. Ich finde auch den Sixpack Leader (50mm) und Sixpack Skywalker (35, 50mm) sehr interessant, passt bestimmt auch gut zum Spectral.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (10. Mai 2016)

Habe ebenfalls den Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau dran. In 50mm Länge bei 760er Lenker und 175 cm Körpergrösse. Rahmen ist ein M (non EX Variante). Kürzerer Vorbau wäre evtl. auch gegangen. Wollte ich aber nicht, da ich das Bike vorranging für lange Touren mit vielen hm verwende.


----------



## DaBasti (15. Mai 2016)

YamaLuft schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch einen steileren, kürzeren (und ggf. leichteren) Vorbau für das Spectral empfehlen, der zu dem Canyon Lenker passt?
> Ggf. will ich auch noch einen breiteren Lenker verbauen... Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung?




Ich habe den "Spike Race Bearclaw OS Vorbau" in Verbindung mit dem Lenker "Spike 777 Evo FR Bearclaw 30mm OS Riser Lenker" verbaut.

Ist nett, wenn die Kombi auch nicht leichteste ist. Die Farbkombination passt aber hervorragend zu dem blau des 2015er Bikes!


----------



## th_philipp (15. Mai 2016)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Ich habe den "Spike Race Bearclaw OS Vorbau" in Verbindung mit dem Lenker "Spike 777 Evo FR Bearclaw 30mm OS Riser Lenker" verbaut.
> 
> Ist nett, wenn die Kombi auch nicht leichteste ist. Die Farbkombination passt aber hervorragend zu dem blau des 2015er Bikes!



Kannst Du ein Foto posten von der Lenkerkombi am blauen Spectral ?


----------



## YamaLuft (16. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte jetzt für 2-3 Touren mal nen Race Face Turbine dran mit 50mm und 6° Steigung und nem Race Face Turbine Lenker mit 760mm. Das hat mir beides schon besser gefallen als die Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi von Canyon, aber etwas steiler könnte der Vorbau trotzdem gefühlsmäßig sein. Probiere demnächst mal noch den Race Face Rebpond mit 45mm und 10° aus.


----------



## PaddyKN (24. Mai 2016)

Habe heute mal in die Pike geschaut, weil ich einen Token einsetzen wollte (CF 9.0 2015). Und siehe da: war schon werksseitig einer eingebaut. Lohnt sich somit evtl. mal reinzuschauen um sicher zu gehen was da so drin ist


----------



## basti.rlp (8. Juni 2016)

Update:

Bisher schlägt sich das Spectral CF 9.0 EX sehr gut. Die Geo passt super, das Rad ist wesentlich potenter als es der Federweg vermuten lässt. Mit Zweitlaufradsatz, der auch Gröberes aushält, trau ich dem Bike fast alles zu. Riesen Vorteil: Es lässt sich super den Berg rauf treten.

Ein paar Kritikpunkte habe ich dennoch:
- Das Tretlager beginnt mit dem lästigen Knarzen (ca. 5 Monate Einsatz)
- Prinzipiell knarzen jetzt schon mehr Teile als bei den Aluvarianten
- Der DB Inline hat sich verabschiedet und ist aktuell zur Revision bei Cosmic-Sports (mal sehen wie schnell das geht; würde ich aber allen empfehlen. Lieber den direkten Weg als über Canyon. Der Service dort ist super)
- Den SDG-Sattel habe ich direkt gegen ein neues Ergon-Modell getauscht
- Die Avid Bremse ist mir zu unbeständig. Der Druckpunkt wandert immer hin und her, je nach Wetter und Fahrtzeit. Wenn die Kabelführung nicht innenliegend wäre, hätte ich die schon längst getauscht.
- Die innenliegenden Kabel klappern auf dem Trail. Stört mich jetzt weniger, könnte man aber besser gepolstert in den Rahmen reinlegen.


----------



## th_philipp (8. Juni 2016)

Knarzen kann ich bestätigen. Ist aber kein Problem des Rahmens. Habe Kettenblätter, Spider, Kurbel, Kette und Pedale komplett auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und wieder gefettet. Danach nach Drehmoment von SRAM (Schaltung) und Shimano (Pedale) angezogen und weg war es. Bekanntes Problem ist die Schraube an der Wippe. Die ist oft ab Werk locker. Einmal festziehen und bisher stimmt das Drehoment immer noch nach mehreren Monaten. Geknackt hat auch mal das hintere Laufrad. Speicherspannung erhöht und es war wieder leise.

Ich fahre aber halt auch manchmal wie ein Beserker und auch den Winter hindurch bei Schlamm etc. Wundert mich nicht.


----------



## basti.rlp (8. Juni 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Knarzen kann ich bestätigen. Ist aber kein Problem des Rahmens. Habe Kettenblätter, Spider, Kurbel, Kette und Pedale komplett auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und wieder gefettet. Danach nach Drehmoment von SRAM (Schaltung) und Shimano (Pedale) angezogen und weg war es. Bekanntes Problem ist die Schrabe an der Wippe. Die ist oft ab Werk locker. EInmal festziehen und bisher stimmt das Drehoment immer noch nach mehreren Monaten. Geknackt hat auch mal das hintere LAufrad. Speicherspannung erhöht und es war wieder leise.
> 
> Ich fahre aber halt auch manchmal wie ein Beserker und auch den Winter hindurch bei Schlamm etc. Wundert mich nicht.



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Es sind wohl eher die Pedale, der Spider usw. Das mit dem Laufradsatz kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich musste bereits mehrmals die Hinterrad-Nabe festziehen.


----------



## th_philipp (8. Juni 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen. Es sind wohl eher die Pedale, der Spider usw. Das mit dem Laufradsatz kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich musste bereits mehrmals die Hinterrad-Nabe festziehen.



Interessant. Daran dachte ich gestern auch mal. Bei mir klickt es jetzt sehr fein und leise wieder so im hinteren Bereich. Muss ich mal schauen ob das auch bei meinen DT Swiss Laufrädern der Fall sein kann.

Ihr habt Euch hat alle ein sehr hochwertiges Rad für den harten Einsatz gekauft. Wenn Ihr es entsprechend nutzt, gibt es ein gewisses Maß an Wartungsaufwand. Spectral CF fahren ist halt nix für Weicheier


----------



## basti.rlp (8. Juni 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Interessant. Daran dachte ich gestern auch mal. Bei mir klickt es jetzt sehr fein und leise wieder so im hinteren Bereich. Muss ich mal schauen ob das auch bei meinen DT Swiss Laufrädern der Fall sein kann.
> 
> Ihr habt Euch hat alle ein sehr hochwertiges Rad für den harten Einsatz gekauft. Wenn Ihr es entsprechend nutzt, gibt es ein gewisses Maß an Wartungsaufwand. Spectral CF fahren ist halt nix für Weicheier



Naja, am EX ist ja der Mavic-LRS verbaut. Was soll man da schon viel erwarten ... das mit den lockeren Naben war schon immer so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (8. Juni 2016)

Frooonkreisch, Froonkreisch


----------



## YamaLuft (8. Juni 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Bekanntes Problem ist die Schraube an der Wippe.



@th_philipp : Welche Schraube meinst du damit?
Bei mir ist die Schraube bzw. das Lager - an der Stelle auf dem Bild - nach 1 Monat durchgebrochen und jetzt hat der komplette Hinterbau spiel (wackelt nach links und rechts). Das Rad ist nicht mehr fahrbereit.

Ich hoffe mal Canyon kann das zeitnah beheben...


----------



## th_philipp (8. Juni 2016)

Ich meine die Schraube, welche die Umlenkwippe mit dem Rahmen verbindet. Hier fahren zwei baugleiche Spectral CFs und bei beiden war genau diese Schraube locker. Es äußerte sich in Form eines Knackens sobald man etwas fester in das rechte Pedal getreten hat. Hat lange gedauert bis das lokalisiert werden konnte.
In einem anderen Thread berichten Spectral AL Besitzer genau von der gleichen Schraube.


----------



## Guru (8. Juni 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Ich meine die Schraube, welche die Umlenkwippe mit dem Rahmen verbindet. Hier fahren zwei baugleiche Spectral CFs und bei beiden war genau diese Schraube locker. Es äußerte sich in Form eines Knackens sobald man etwas fester in das rechte Pedal getreten hat. Hat lange gedauert bis das lokalisiert werden konnte.
> In einem anderen Thread berichten Spectral AL Besitzer genau von der gleichen Schraube.



Ja, in der Tat, diese Schraube ist häufig locker - auch erst demletzt lokalisiert.


----------



## th_philipp (8. Juni 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Interessant. Daran dachte ich gestern auch mal. Bei mir klickt es jetzt sehr fein und leise wieder so im hinteren Bereich. Muss ich mal schauen ob das auch bei meinen DT Swiss Laufrädern der Fall sein kann.



So, eben nachgeschaut: Die DT Swiss Naben kann/muss man nicht einstellen. Die haben keinen Konus sondern richtige Kugellager. Der Lauf ist etwas schwer bzw. stramm. Mache mir aber keine Sorgen - wird wohl so sein. Hab auch erst 2000km drauf.

Aber was ich neu entdeckte: Die Schraube, welche das Ritzelpaket sichert war sehr locker und die Ritzel konnte man kaum entfernen. Sind richtige Riefen auf der Oberseite des Feilaufs. Jedenfalls mehr als ich es von meine Shimano-Rad nach 10 Jahren kenne. Bissl Fett drauf und wieder festgemacht. Vielleicht kam das ganz leichte Knacken ja von dort. Will see.

Was übrigens auch sehr enttäuschend ist, sind die Pedale. Bei nem Kumpel und mir sind zur gleichen Zeit die Dichtgummis rausgedrückt worden. Pedale knackten auch. Er zog nur die Achse zum Pedalkörper fest - ich zerlegte alles.

Is wohl egal ob SRAM oder Shimano - Knacken bekommt man wohl überall. Solche Knackprobleme hatte ich früher nicht.


----------



## sunchild (8. Juni 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Update:
> - Der DB Inline hat sich verabschiedet und ist aktuell zur Revision bei Cosmic-Sports (mal sehen wie schnell das geht; würde ich aber allen empfehlen. Lieber den direkten Weg als über Canyon. Der Service dort ist super)


Was hat sich denn bei deinem DB Inline verabschiedet? Meiner hat so ein komisches Geräusch wenn das Rad etwas stand und ich dann einfedere. Nach ein paar mal Federn ist es weg. Es hört sich so an als würde Öl mit Luftblasen durch dir Engstellen gedrückt. Komisch ist es halt dass es nach ein paar mal Einfedern weg ist. Vielleicht weil sich die Luft dann verteilt hat???


----------



## basti.rlp (9. Juni 2016)

sunchild schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn bei deinem DB Inline verabschiedet? Meiner hat so ein komisches Geräusch wenn das Rad etwas stand und ich dann einfedere. Nach ein paar mal Federn ist es weg. Es hört sich so an als würde Öl mit Luftblasen durch dir Engstellen gedrückt. Komisch ist es halt dass es nach ein paar mal Einfedern weg ist. Vielleicht weil sich die Luft dann verteilt hat???


Trockene Dichtung. Pfeift beim Einfedern. Scheint öfters zu passieren. Tut der Funktion nicht viel, stört aber mega. Prinzipiell, wir sind hier eine größere Spectralgruppe. Jeder musste den Dämpfer schon mehrfach einschicken. Es gab schon einige Probleme.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (9. Juni 2016)

Meiner läuft perfekt


----------



## basti.rlp (9. Juni 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Meiner läuft perfekt


Härter ran nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLLWeeBee (9. Juni 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Härter ran nehmen



Mit Gewalt bekommt man alles kaputt


----------



## Stolle12 (11. Juni 2016)

hier mal mein neues Spielzeug aus dem Outlet
@th_philipp nochmal Danke für die Antwort

Die Kiste macht echt großen Spaß! Steil bergauf naturgemäß etwas schlechter als mein ex29 er - aber bergab....

mitllerweile auf 1x11 fach mit 28 zu 9/44 umgebaut


----------



## PaddyKN (12. Juni 2016)

[/QUOTE]



Stolle12 schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues Spielzeug aus dem Outlet
> @th_philipp
> 
> mitllerweile auf 1x11 fach mit 28 zu 9/44 umgebaut



Ah interessant. Überlege ich mir derzeit auch bei meinem CF 9.0 2015. Was genau hast du denn gewechselt? Was konntest du weiterverwenden und was hats gekostet? Kannst du evtl. ein Bild vom Umbau machen? Merci


----------



## th_philipp (12. Juni 2016)

Interessant wäre eine Erläuterung zu 9/44 und ob Du den Polygoneffekt bei 9 Zähnen spürst.


----------



## Stolle12 (12. Juni 2016)

Fotos kommen nach
habe den Hinterbau abmontiert und gefettet - knacken....

Teile:
X01 SW und Shifter (geht natürlich mit XT 11 fach billiger)
Kette XTR 11s
Kurbel RF Next SL mit Cinch IL und 28t direct mount KB (die X0 Kurbel hätte es aber mit entspr. KB auch getan ; )
e-thirteen 9-44 Kassette (XD Freilauf erforderlich)

Die Schalterei geht eigentlich sehr gut. Die Gangsprünge passen, erfordern ein bischen Gewöhnung
Ich finde es insgesamt sehr gut.
Musste wg. Kettenklappern (kleines KB) einen Neoprenkettenschtrebenschutz anbauen, damit ist Ruhe

ein Polygoneffekt ist Null Komma Null spürbar

Gewicht ist durch den Umbau um 400 g gepurzelt
die ganze Fuhre wiegt jetzt mit Pedalen genau 11,75 kg

Negativ:
die Kassette knarzt
das Thema erfordert noch einige Aufmerksamkeit 
die Befestigung ist anders als bei den Sram Kassetten, scheinbar ist die Auflagefläche am Freilaufkörper zu knapp

hier gibt es einen Faden dazu

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/e-th...mega-bandbreite-mit-11-gaengen.786062/page-11


----------



## PaddyKN (12. Juni 2016)

Ah OK. Ich dachte eher an 1x10. In etwas so:

http://www.inside-mtb.de/magazin/do-it-yourself/umbau-auf-1x10/

Da könnte man einiges weiterverwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (12. Juni 2016)

1x10 hatte ich am Winterrad
für mich hat das eine viel zu geringe Bandbreite und der Sprung über das entfernte Ritzel ist nervig


----------



## PaddyKN (12. Juni 2016)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> 1x10 hatte ich am Winterrad
> für mich hat das eine viel zu geringe Bandbreite und der Sprung über das entfernte Ritzel ist nervig



Auf meinem Enduro habe ich SRAM 1x11 bei einem 30er Kettenblatt und bin eigentlich noch überall hochgekommen. Deshalb hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass mir 1x10 auch am Trail/Tourenbike reicht...


----------



## Stolle12 (12. Juni 2016)

Kannst ja mal am Ritzelrechner checken ob Du klar kommst http://www.gear-calculator.com

Wenn es richtig steil wird, oder auf langen Anstiegen, finde ich eine Reserve charmant. Ohne diese Kassette hätte ich nicht umgebaut.


----------



## Beebob (13. Juni 2016)

Am WE habe ich das Spectral CF  für meine Frau endlich erhalten und ausgepackt. Ich bin überrascht wie der Rahmen aussieht. Seht euch die Bilder an - allerdings sehen die Spectral CF Rahmen auf der Homepage auch nicht besser aus. Was meint ihr dazu, wie sehen eure Bikes aus oder ist das so bei diesen Modellen? Es sind keine Kratzer - es ist im Lack.


----------



## jofland (13. Juni 2016)

Das soll so aussehen, nennt sich stealth.


----------



## jofland (13. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr euch mal eure Ketten angesehen? Meine ist auf der Unterseite an allen Gliedern abgeschliffen. Die Kettenführung hat zwei tiefe Kerben.


----------



## th_philipp (13. Juni 2016)

Ja, das ist normal. Gibt auch extra einen Thread irgendwo dazu und ich meine auf der Canyon Website steht auch was. Das ist Carbon wie es aus der Form fällt mit Klarlacküberzug. Sozusagen Raw-Look - da ist nichts kaputt. Die Frage haben sich vor Dir schon einige gestellt. Es ist nichts kaputt, das soll so sein.


----------



## CanyonCFTrail (14. Juni 2016)

Servus! 
Ich muss Canyon ein großes Lob aussprechen.. Habe mich nach langem Suchen am Sonntag für das Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 stealth entschieden, Kohle überwiesen und heute schon die Versandmitteilung erhalten. Hatte mich auf eine deutlich längere Wartezeit eingestellt und bin nun mega froh, dass es schon vor dem Urlaub geklappt hat. 

Meine Daten: 183/86/ Größe L

Grüße!


----------



## corfel (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
kann mir jemand etwas zur Grösse helfen! Hab ein Spectral CF 9.0 in Grösse S gekauft und mich über den Chat beraten lassen. 
Jetzt habe ich das Bike bekommen bin aber nicht sicher ob es doch zu klein ist. Habe eine SL von 79cm und bin 173cm Gross, der PPS auf der Canyon Homepage brachte mir Grösse M. Er meinte ihm Chat er würde bei mir eher auf ein S als auf ein M setzen da ich doch eher sportlich fahre. Bei Komfortabler Sitzposition könne ich das M nehmen.hab mich dann für das S Entschieden.Was meint Ihr dazu,wäre sehr Froh um ein Feedback von Euch!

Danke im voraus und Gruss aus der ( verregneten) Schweiz
corfel


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Juni 2016)

corfel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand etwas zur Grösse helfen! Hab ein Spectral CF 9.0 in Grösse S gekauft und mich über den Chat beraten lassen.
> Jetzt habe ich das Bike bekommen bin aber nicht sicher ob es doch zu klein ist. Habe eine SL von 79cm und bin 173cm Gross, der PPS auf der Canyon Homepage brachte mir Grösse M. Er meinte ihm Chat er würde bei mir eher auf ein S als auf ein M setzen da ich doch eher sportlich fahre. Bei Komfortabler Sitzposition könne ich das M nehmen.hab mich dann für das S Entschieden.Was meint Ihr dazu,wäre sehr Froh um ein Feedback von Euch!
> 
> ...



Hätte eher zu M gegriffen. Die längere Geometrie passt besser zu Touren und verhält sich wesentlich "sicherer" im Downhill. Mit 179cm fahre ich Größe L. Mittlerweile würde ich sogar mal XL probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (15. Juni 2016)

Ja elendes Ka..wetter bei uns hier.
Ich bin 2 cm kleiner als du und habe mein S wieder verkauft und durch ein M ersetzt, da fühle ich mich einiges wohler. Das S war mir einfach zu kompakt. Ich habe eine SL von 78,5, bei 171cm.


----------



## YamaLuft (15. Juni 2016)

Ich lag mit 182 und 87/88 SL zwischen M und L. Der Rechner hat L gesagt und mir wurde auch L empfohlen aus oben genannten Gründen. Ich habe letztendlich das Rad in L genommen und einen etwas kürzeren und steileren Vorbau dran gemacht und bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## DaBasti (15. Juni 2016)

Bei mir war es umgekehrt. System sagte XL ,  aber beim Probefahren habe ich mich auf dem L-Rad wesentlich wohler gefühlt. Bei dem XL-RAD hatte ich das Gefühl zu weit oben zu sitzen. Bin mit L super zufrieden.


----------



## Mart_n (15. Juni 2016)

Hi,
da ich Dich und Deine Fahrweise, Deine Vorlieben und deine restlichen Maße nicht kenne, ist es sehr schwer zu beurteilen, ob dir besser S oder M passt. Das gleiche gilt für den Herren im Chat, der dich beraten hat. Was heißt denn schon "sportlich fahren" oder "komfortable Sitzposition"? Das empfindet oder beschreibt ja jeder anders. Mir wurde bei 181m und 86cm Schrittlänge ein M vor Ort empfohlen, eine Probefahrt brachte mich zum Entschluss ein L zu nehmen, Vorbau 40mm, Lenker 760mm mit 15mm Rise, Pike auf 150mm, zwei Spacer, passt perfekt. So kann es halt gehen. Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, Versuch mal einen anderen Vorbau (länger), evtl anderen Lenker (mehr oder weniger Rise), ob du dich wohl fühlst oder nicht. "Kurzes Bike" hat ja durchaus auch Vorteile und manche fühlen sich halt so wohl. Sollte es sich nicht " richtig" anfühlen, einpacken und zurück senden, die Möglichkeit ist ja geboten.
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## corfel (15. Juni 2016)

Hab es jetzt abgeklärt und schicke das Bike zurück.Wie versendet ihr das bei Euch ? Nimmt das jede Poststelle entgegen? Ist doch schon recht gross das Paket.

Gruss corfel


----------



## ansich (16. Juni 2016)

Die Retoure sollte von jedem DHL Paketshop angenommen werden. Ich habe schon 2 Bikes zurück an Canyon schicken müssen. Hat immer problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## corfel (16. Juni 2016)

ansich schrieb:


> Die Retoure sollte von jedem DHL Paketshop angenommen werden. Ich habe schon 2 Bikes zurück an Canyon schicken müssen. Hat immer problemlos funktioniert.



Danke für die Info, hab mich ebenfalls schlau gemacht und das Bike wird über die Post versendet.

Danke für Eure Hilfe  Gruss 
corfel


----------



## Stolle12 (16. Juni 2016)

Hier noch die versprochenen Fotos vom 1x11 Umbau


----------



## th_philipp (16. Juni 2016)

Sehr individuelle Montage des Sigma Butler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (16. Juni 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Sehr individuelle Montage des Sigma Butler


Not macht erfinderisch: )


----------



## PaddyKN (16. Juni 2016)

Ja schon schick, was der Umbau denn unterm Strich gekostet?


----------



## Stolle12 (16. Juni 2016)

Schaltwerk/Trigger, Innenlager und KB aus dem Markt
Kurbel Wiggle Angebot 380,-
Kassette 265,- 
Verkauf der demontierten Teile muss noch dagegen gerechnet werden - habe ich aber noch nicht angeboten...
Unterm Strich werden es wohl um die 500,- sein
Die X0 Kurbel hätte es aber genau so getan - halt der übliche Spleen...


----------



## DaBasti (19. Juni 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Kannst Du ein Foto posten von der Lenkerkombi am blauen Spectral ?



Besser spät als nie.


----------



## sx5r (1. Juli 2016)

kurze Frage ... wollte kein eigenes Thema deswegen aufmachen ... hat schon mal jemand das Rahmengewicht des Spectral CF geprüft? Ich hab das Gefühl dass die Herstellerangabe nicht so recht passen kann, bin aber grad nicht so super enthusiastisch das Rad komplett zu demontieren um meine Vermutung zu testen ^^

thanks


----------



## DaBasti (1. Juli 2016)

Habe nach 500km Spiel im Tretlager. Hatte das Problem sonst schon jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi-ritzel (1. Juli 2016)

Was für eine Art von spiel? Axial oder radial?


----------



## jofland (1. Juli 2016)

Bei mir knackt es jetzt nach 1700km manchmal im Tretlager bei Stellung rechte Kurbel unten. Könnte auf beginnendes Spiel im Tretlager hinweisen. Erfühlen kann ich das jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## DaBasti (1. Juli 2016)

Ich denke axial. Wenn ich die beiden Kurbelenden gegeneinander bewege hab ich ca. 1mm Spiel. Wohl gemerkt: ich bin ungefähr 500km gefahren. Werde das Bike wohl am Montag zu Canyon bringen.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (1. Juli 2016)

Die meisten PF Lager sind nicht unbedingt haltbar verglichen zu den bewährten BSA's. Daher würde ich einen  Lagerschaden nicht generell ausschließen, auch bei der vergleichsweise geringen Laufleistung.
Bevor du dahin fährst würde ich erstmal die Kurbel abnehmen. Dann kannste ggf. Mal das Lager kontrollieren und sauber zusammennbauen.


----------



## DaBasti (1. Juli 2016)

Bin bei der letzten Ausfahrt auch mal ziemlich hart mit dem Pedal aufgesessen, vielleicht kann das auch der Grund sein? Ich wohne in Fußnähe zu Canyon. Werde am Montag das Rad wohl dahin bringen. Trotzdem danke für die Antwort.


----------



## YamaLuft (2. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte bisher wie erwähnt nur das Problem, dass mein kompletter Hinterbau seitliches Spiel hatte (so wie hier auf dem Video 



 ).

Das hat dann auch immer geknackt, wenn ich links reingetreten habe und es fühlte sich an als hätte die Kurbel Spiel.

Das Rad war jetzt 3 Wochen beim Service. Der Grund war, dass die Schraube, die die Kettenstrebe mit dem Hauptrahmen verbindet, gebrochen war.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (3. Juli 2016)

Mein CCDB Inline hat sich heute wohl verabschiedet. 
Er fährt nicht mehr aus. Konnte ihn nach dem Ausbau auch nicht auseinander ziehen. 

Hier sind 200 PSI drin. 





Wo schicke ich ihn am besten hin. Das Spectral ist von Dezember 2015. 
Möchte ihn aber ungerne zu Canyon schicken weil ich nicht ewig drauf warten will.


----------



## basti.rlp (3. Juli 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Mein CCDB Inline hat sich heute wohl verabschiedet.
> Er fährt nicht mehr aus. Konnte ihn nach dem Ausbau auch nicht auseinander ziehen.
> 
> Hier sind 200 PSI drin.
> ...



Cosmic Sports


----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. Juli 2016)

Oder Flatout Suspension. Die würde ich persönlich auch vorziehen


----------



## eLLWeeBee (3. Juli 2016)

Jo danke euch beiden. Habe Flatout schon gefunden. Sind nur 30 km von mir, da werde ich morgen mal vorbei schauen. 
Reicht denen die Canyon Rechnung vom Spectral als Garantienachweis? Habe keine Garantiekarte oder sowas von Cane Creek gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (3. Juli 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Jo danke euch beiden. Habe Flatout schon gefunden. Sind nur 30 km von mir, da werde ich morgen mal vorbei schauen.
> Reicht denen die Canyon Rechnung vom Spectral als Garantienachweis? Habe keine Garantiekarte oder sowas von Cane Creek gefunden.



Rechnung von Canyon mitgeben und zumindest bei Cosmic-Sports das Formular ausfüllen. Bei FlatoutSusp. wollte ich auch zuerst hin, allerdings haben sie bis auf weiteres alle Garantieleistungen in punkto CaneCreek abgewiesen. Der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass es mittlerweile so viel sei, dass es das Tagesgeschäft stört. Ein Hoch auf Cane Creek - zur Info: Mein Dämpfer quietscht mittlerweile schon wieder. Morgen geht er wieder zum Service


----------



## eLLWeeBee (3. Juli 2016)

Oha na dann rufe ich morgen erst mal an bevor ich umsonst dahin fahre. Danke für die Information. 
Wobei auf der Homepage noch extra darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass sie Garantiesachen für Cane Creek abwickeln.


----------



## jmertgen (4. Juli 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Rechnung von Canyon mitgeben und zumindest bei Cosmic-Sports das Formular ausfüllen. Bei FlatoutSusp. wollte ich auch zuerst hin, allerdings haben sie bis auf weiteres alle Garantieleistungen in punkto CaneCreek abgewiesen. Der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass es mittlerweile so viel sei, dass es das Tagesgeschäft stört. Ein Hoch auf Cane Creek - zur Info: Mein Dämpfer quietscht mittlerweile schon wieder. Morgen geht er wieder zum Service


.....was ein Käse...die bekommen die Garantie Leistung von Cane Creek vergütet! 
Oder sehe ich das falsch! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## basti.rlp (4. Juli 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Oha na dann rufe ich morgen erst mal an bevor ich umsonst dahin fahre. Danke für die Information.
> Wobei auf der Homepage noch extra darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass sie Garantiesachen für Cane Creek abwickeln.


Ja


jmertgen schrieb:


> .....was ein Käse...die bekommen die Garantie Leistung von Cane Creek vergütet!
> Oder sehe ich das falsch!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


sicher, ja. Aber nur Retouren werden sich auch kaum lohnen.


----------



## jmertgen (4. Juli 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> sicher, ja. Aber nur Retouren werden sich auch kaum lohnen.


Nur wenn ich aber Service Partner bin....und mache dann solche Aussagen.... Na ich weiß ja nicht!? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eLLWeeBee (4. Juli 2016)

Kurzes Update...

Fast Suspension verweist in meinem Fall auf Canyon. Könnten Sie so nicht mehr abwickeln. 
Habe jetzt auf der Canyon Seite dieses Garantie Formular ausgefüllt und hoffe auf schnelle Antwort. 
So ein Dreck, wollte das Rad Freitag mit in den Urlaub nehmen. Wieder mal typisch...


----------



## crfonly (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Weiß  jemand wo es online noch ein Datenblatt zum 2015er spectral CF 9.0 gibt? 
Mfg


----------



## th_philipp (11. Juli 2016)

Einfach die Zeitmaschine benutzen:

https://archive.org/web/


----------



## crfonly (11. Juli 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Einfach die Zeitmaschine benutzen:
> 
> https://archive.org/web/



Hab ich aberein datenblatt hab ich nicjt gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBasti (11. Juli 2016)

Was brauchst du für Infos?


----------



## crfonly (11. Juli 2016)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Was brauchst du für Infos?



Allgemein die daten,angefangen beim schaltwerk,über die bremsen,fahrwerk...was man so wissen muss


----------



## DaBasti (11. Juli 2016)

Habe ich zu Hause. Schick mir per PN deine Email dann sende ich dir das heute Abend.


----------



## th_philipp (11. Juli 2016)

Das steht da


crfonly schrieb:


> Hab ich aberein datenblatt hab ich nicjt gefunden



Guckst Du:
https://web.archive.org/web/20150905205631/https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/spectral-cf-9-0.html


----------



## basti.rlp (11. Juli 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Kurzes Update...
> 
> Fast Suspension verweist in meinem Fall auf Canyon. Könnten Sie so nicht mehr abwickeln.
> Habe jetzt auf der Canyon Seite dieses Garantie Formular ausgefüllt und hoffe auf schnelle Antwort.
> So ein Dreck, wollte das Rad Freitag mit in den Urlaub nehmen. Wieder mal typisch...


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Ab zu Comic Sports. Hatte ich jetzt schon zwei Mal dort. Im Schnitt 2-3 Tage Bearbeitungszeit. Dann hast du den Dämpfer wieder.

LG


----------



## eLLWeeBee (11. Juli 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Ab zu Comic Sports. Hatte ich jetzt schon zwei Mal dort. Im Schnitt 2-3 Tage Bearbeitungszeit. Dann hast du den Dämpfer wieder.
> 
> LG



Dämpfer ist schon dort. 

Nachdem die Beantwortung meiner Anfrage bei Canyon wieder auf sich warte lies, bin ich mit Cosmic in Verbindung getreten und habe den Dämpfer losgeschickt. 
Bin gerade im Urlaub und guter Dinge das der Dämpfer schon da ist wenn ich zurück komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stony13 (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe am WE eine unschöne entdeckung an meinem hinterbau gemacht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Ich kann mir nicht erklären woher das kommt! Hatte keinen sturz oder dergleichen.

Mal sehen was von canyon für eine Antwort kommt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyKN (12. Juli 2016)

stony13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe am WE eine unschöne entdeckung an meinem hinterbau gemacht!
> 
> ...


 

Was soll Canyon denn dazu sagen? Da bist du wohl wo langegeschrammt. Oder meinst du, das war schon bei Auslieferung? Seit wann hast du denn da Bike?


----------



## stony13 (12. Juli 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Was soll Canyon denn dazu sagen? Da bist du wohl wo langegeschrammt. Oder meinst du, das war schon bei Auslieferung? Seit wann hast du denn da Bike?



Ob ich das gesamte bike einsenden muss oder ob es reicht wenn ich denn hinterbau schicke.
Nein bei der auslieferung war das definitiv noch nicht. Das bike ist jetzt knapp ein jahr alt.
Ja vielleicht wobei man das doch merkt! Sind ja nicht bloss ein paar kratzer!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2016)

gelöscht, da Sachverhalt inzwischen geklärt wurde.


----------



## stony13 (12. Juli 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Jetzt soll schon Canyon zu den Kunden kommen und macht Sobotagen?
> Das soll schon seit 1 Jahr vorhanden gewesen sein und du hast es nicht bemerkt?
> Ist sehr unglaubwürdig!!! Ich weiss nicht, so dreist und blöd kann man doch nicht sein! Ist in meinen Augen schon ein Betrugsversuch!
> Da bist irgendwo entlang geschrammt, daran ist aber nicht Canyon schuld!



Sag mal, liest du eigentlich auch was du kommentierst? Ich habe nie behauptet das Canyon mein Bike Sabotiert hat oder dergleichen. Ausserdem habe ich auch gesagt das bei der Auslieferung definitiv alles in Ordnung war! Das einzige was mich Interessiert ist ob ich für die Reparatur das ganze Bike einsenden muss oder nicht. Und ob die Schrame bloss Oberflächlich ist oder eventuell innen gerissen ist.

Nur um das klarzustellen: Ich bin mit dem Bike und dem Service von Canyon absolut zufrieden. Ich habe auch nie gesagt das Canyon die Schuld trifft.

Wenn es Bloss ein Lackschaden ist mache ich das sehr gerne. Denke mal das es eher mehr kostet aber das ist ja normal bei uns in der Schweiz  Aber bevor ich etwas mache möchte ich einfach die Meinung von Canyon dazu haben. Denn wenn ich das Bike bei einem Händler gekauft hätte würde ich das ja auch so machen. Nicht um zu klären wer bezahlt, sondern was man am besten tun soll (austauschen oder reparieren).


----------



## PaddyKN (12. Juli 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Was soll Canyon denn dazu sagen? Da bist du wohl wo langegeschrammt. Oder meinst du, das war schon bei Auslieferung? Seit wann hast du denn da Bike?


 
Befürchte, dass sie wohl das ganze Bike wollen. Aber lass es uns mal wissen. Könnte mir bei meiner Fahrweise auch noch blühen


----------



## stony13 (12. Juli 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Befürchte, dass sie wohl das ganze Bike wollen. Aber lass es uns mal wissen. Könnte mir bei meiner Fahrweise auch noch blühen



Das befürchte ich leider auch. Mal sehen ob ich auch einfach das Defekte Stück bestellen kann. Denn das wäre mir lieber als das Bike über den Sommer nicht zu haben. ;-) Klar werde mich melden.


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2016)

Sag mal: liest du auch was du da schreibst?



stony13 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe am WE eine unschöne entdeckung an meinem hinterbau gemacht!* Ich kann mir nicht erklären woher das kommt! Hatte keinen sturz oder dergleichen.
> 
> Mal sehen was von canyon für eine Antwort kommt.*





Für mich klingt das nicht nach einer Frage, was da die Reparatur kosten wird.
Eher nach einer wundersamen Erscheinung eines Schadens, unbekannter Herkunft.
Indirekt auch eher nach einer Anschuldigung an Canyon. Auch wenn es nicht deine Absicht war.


So wäre es besser:
Mir ist da am Wochenende ein Missgeschick passiert. Kann mir aber nicht erklären, wie das passiert ist.
Muß ich wegen einer Reparatur dann das kpl Bike einschicken oder reicht da nur die Schwinge?

Dann wäre auch nicht so eine Reaktion von mir gekommen. Und nicht nur von mir.


----------



## stony13 (12. Juli 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Sag mal: liest du auch was du da schreibst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok da habe ich mich vielleicht ein wenig ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Aber habe das ja gleich darunter klar gestellt (noch vor deinem ersten kommentar). Und nochmals, meine absicht war es nie irgendjemanden schlecht zu machen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rudi-ritzel (12. Juli 2016)

Nun macht den Fred doch nicht mit so einem kleinkarierten Shit kaputt. Ich denke es ist klar worum es geht bz ging. Im übrigen habe ich auch keinen Canyon Vorwurf daraus gelesen. Also easy Jungs und back to topic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sx5r (13. Juli 2016)

Etwas weiter vorn gab es schon eine ähnliche Frage zur Rahmengröße. Da hätte ich auch was:
Ich bin 1,75m, Schrittlänge 87cm. (= furchtbar lange Beine und kurzer Torso)
Ich fahre das Spectral in M und bin auch grundsätzlich sehr angetan. Ich habe jedoch ein wenig die Vermutung, dass der Vorbau (60mm) für mich etwas zu lang ist. (insbesondere ist mein Oberkörper merklich hier dem Lenker, wenn ich neutral über dem Tretlager stehe.) Meine anderen Räder sind eher XC-Maschinen, daher weiß ich nicht so recht, woran ich das konkret erkennen kann.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? (achja, ich bin nicht angetan von der Aussicht, ein paar Vorbauten in 40/50/55mm auf Verdacht zu kaufen und durchzuprobieren ^^)

lg
twilight


----------



## rudi-ritzel (13. Juli 2016)

Wie äußert sich das Gefühl denn, dass der Vorbau kürzer sein sollte? Fühlst du dich zu sehr gestreckt oder ist das Lenken zu indirekt?


----------



## sx5r (13. Juli 2016)

hm, wenn ich "bequem" sitzen würde komm ich nur mit den Fingerspitzen an den Lenker (allerdings Vorsicht, ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der "richtigen Sitzposition" auf einem AM ^^)
Und ich denke, ich finde immer noch kein gutes Gleichgewicht für Druck aufs Vorderrad. Wenn ich gefühlt passabel Druck drauf hab, häng ich gefühlt zu weit vorn. Daher erwisch ich mich regelmäßig dabei, dass ich das Gewicht weiter nach hinten verlagere.

Hilft das?


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Juli 2016)

Hey. Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem der klappernden Innenzüge? Kann da jemand Abhilfe verschaffen?

LG


----------



## th_philipp (14. Juli 2016)

Ich habs nicht. Hab sogar schon einen Zug wechseln müssen und es klapperte danach nicht. Evtl. einfach mal öffnen und neu durch das Unterrohr legen? Evtl. liegt es doof.
Das wechseln war allerdings tricky und ich benutzte eine Zugaußenhülle als steife Führung um den Seilzug durchzubekommen. Danach die Hülle abziehen und von der anderen Seite den Liner wieder drauf.
Gibts bessere Varianten? Dummerweise ist der Liner kürzer als das Unterrohr. Im Notfall unterwegs einen Zug zu wechseln scheint schwierig zu sein. Außerdem muss man auch den Seilzug von Schaltwerk UND Umwerfer lösen, weil ansonsten das Insert unter der "Revisionsklappe" nicht aufgeht.


----------



## PaddyKN (14. Juli 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hey. Hat jemand von euch auch das Problem der klappernden Innenzüge? Kann da jemand Abhilfe verschaffen?
> 
> LG


 

Ja, bisher keine Lösung


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Juli 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Ja, bisher keine Lösung


Ich dachte an einen Schlitzschlauch aus Schaumstoff, so wie er in größer um die Warmwasserleitungen der Heizung angebracht wird. Alternativ würde ich etwas Klebeband und Watte um die Hülle/den Zug wickeln, das dürfte auch bei Wasser keine Probleme machen ...


----------



## cristox (14. Juli 2016)

Oder 3-4x auf die Länge drei Kabelbinder sternförmig um die Zughülle ziehen und nicht abschneiden. Diese Sterne noch mit Klebstoff fixieren und so in den Rahmen einfädeln.

Wenns Watte sein soll, würde ich Schrumpfschlauch drum machen.


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Juli 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Oder 3-4x auf die Länge drei Kabelbinder sternförmig um die Zughülle ziehen und nicht abschneiden. Diese Sterne noch mit Klebstoff fixieren und so in den Rahmen einfädeln.
> 
> Wenns Watte sein soll, würde ich Schrumpfschlauch drum machen.


Hab ich auch schon gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (14. Juli 2016)

Irgendwer hat geschrieben, dass er einen Spülschwamm gelocht und über die Züge geschoben hat. Diesen hat er dann mittig in das Unterrohr gedrückt.


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Juli 2016)

jofland schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat geschrieben, dass er einen Spülschwamm gelocht und über die Züge geschoben hat. Diesen hat er dann mittig in das Unterrohr gedrückt.



Ich hab jetzt den Zug der Bremse mal am oberen Ausgang gestrafft und einen recht fest sitzenden Kabelbinder davor. Demnach ist die Leitung mehr im Inneren gespannt. Es klappert zumindest momentan mal kaum. Das mit dem Schwamm klingt aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## DaBasti (15. Juli 2016)

So, Bike ist zurück aus der Erstinspektion. Tretlager wurde getauscht. Grund war wohl der Aufsetzer. Zudem habe ich mir die Pike auf 150mm umbauen lassen. 

Ich bin begeistert wie sauber das Bike wieder läuft! Der Sigma-Sensor der Kurbel wurde ebenfalls vernünftig angebracht. Ich hatte den vorher provisorisch am Rahmen, jetzt ist er sauber an der Schwinge verbaut.

Alles in allem eine saubere Leistung.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Juli 2016)

Neuer LRS


----------



## jofland (15. Juli 2016)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Gibts bessere Varianten? Dummerweise ist der Liner kürzer als das Unterrohr. Im Notfall unterwegs einen Zug zu wechseln scheint schwierig zu sein. Außerdem muss man auch den Seilzug von Schaltwerk UND Umwerfer lösen, weil ansonsten das Insert unter der "Revisionsklappe" nicht aufgeht.


Das würde mich auch interessieren!

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man nur einen der beiden Schaltzüge wechseln kann, ohne den anderen zu lösen?
Gibt es Ideen, die Schaltzüge zu wechseln, ohne die Revisionsklappe öffnen zu müssen?


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Juli 2016)

jofland schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren!
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man nur einen der beiden Schaltzüge wechseln kann, ohne den anderen zu lösen?
> Gibt es Ideen, die Schaltzüge zu wechseln, ohne die Revisionsklappe öffnen zu müssen?



Wo ist denn das Problem beim Öffnen? Wenn dann ist ja nur der Schaltzug betroffen. Und jetzt mal ehrlich - wer hat einen Schaltzug für unterwegs dabei? Ich hab jetzt für die losere Bremsleitung ne simple Lösung gefunden. Straffen, und vor dem Kabeleingang einen Kabelbinder (recht fest) setzen. Funktionierte heute auf der DH Strecke ohne Geräusch - I Like


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (15. Juli 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> wer hat einen Schaltzug für unterwegs dabei?


Habe immer einen dabei und auch schon gebraucht. 

Bei SRAM gibt es beim anziehen der Zugbefestigung meistens sofort Spliss, so dass der Zug nicht mehrmals gelöst werden sollte. Daher ist es doof, beim Wechseln eines Zugs beim Spectral immer noch den anderen Zug lösen zu müssen. Der ist dann meist auch gleich fällig.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (18. Juli 2016)

Kurze Rückmeldung wegen meinem defekten DB Inline...

Montag zu Cosmic Sports geschickt. Donnerstag oder Freitag war der instandgesetzte Dämpfer wieder bei mir!
Irgendeine Dichtung zwischen Positiv und Negativ Kammer hatte sich verabschiedet. Laut Cosmic möglicherweise ein Montagefehler in der Produktion.

Kann Cosmic nur empfehlen!


----------



## th_philipp (21. Juli 2016)

Ich teile mal folgende Info zum Thema "Speichentausch" beim 2015er Spectral CF 9.0 mit DT Swiss XM 1501 Laufradsatz.
Die Info ist direkt von DT Swiss. Die haben übrigens einen sehr schnellen Support. Gestern Abend gemailt, heute morgen beantwortet.

_Sie benötigen folgende Speichenlängen:

Vorderrad:
Links: DT Competition Straight Pull 285mm
Rechts: DT Competition Straight Pull 286mm

Hinterrad:
Links: DT Competition Straight Pull 286mm
Rechts: DT Competition Straight Pull 285mm

Bei den Straight Pull Speichen benötigen Sie noch eine flache Zange zum gegenhalten damit die Speichen sich nicht verdrehen._


----------



## eLLWeeBee (21. August 2016)

Um hier mal wieder ein wenig leben reinzubringen...

Heute mal den Hinterbau zerlegt um alle Lager zu warten. Verwendet wurde wie empfohlen das Bootsfett von Liqui Moly, wobei die Lager mittels Spritze mit dem fett geflutet werden (Anleitung Seite 1 im Spectral AL Thema). Das Hauptlager unten am Tretlager lief schon recht rauh nach 1200km und 10 Monaten. Alle anderen liefen noch recht gut und sahen einigermaßen okay aus. 
Aber Vorsorge ist ja bekanntlich besser. 

Im Zuge der Zerlegung wurde von Sram 2x10 auf 1x11 umgebaut. 
Der erste Gang 32/46 entspricht laut Ritzelrechner annähernd dem ersten von 2x10. Untenrum fehlt natürlich was aber bis ca. 32km/h sollte man noch gut treten können. Alles darüber interessiert mich eh nicht mehr. 

Teileliste:
Bionicon Oval 32er Direct Mount Kettenblatt 
Sunrace Kassette 11-46 in schwarz
X1 Schaltwerk und Trigger
XX1 Kette

Probefahrt steht noch aus, aber das Schaltwerk schafft sauber den Sprung vom 40er aufs 46er Blatt. 
Die Canyon Kettenführung habe ich abgebaut, da sie dank des Narrow Wide Kettenblattes eigentlich überflüssig sein sollte. Wir werden sehen...

Hier mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## jofland (21. August 2016)

Du hast das jetzt nicht ernsthaft am Oberrohr in den Ständer geklemmt?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (21. August 2016)

jofland schrieb:


> Du hast das jetzt nicht ernsthaft am Oberrohr in den Ständer geklemmt?



Das Oberrohr liegt da fast nur drin. Klemmung nicht wirklich vorhanden.
Bei Carbon wird den Leuten viel zu schnell das Höschen feucht...


----------



## PaddyKN (21. August 2016)

jofland schrieb:


> Du hast das jetzt nicht ernsthaft am Oberrohr in den Ständer geklemmt?



Beim richtigen Ständer bzw richtiger Klemmung macht das sowas von garnichts aus

@*eLLWeeBee*
Bitte um kurzen Bericht nach der ersten Ausfahrt. War denn für 11fach kein anderer Freilauf nötig?


----------



## basti.rlp (21. August 2016)

Bisher bin ich mit dem Bike super zufrieden. Was mich vielmehr stört sind einige Anbauteile. Nach den Alpen hat die Pike angefangen extremst zu knarzen. Außerdem knarzt das Type 2.1 Schaltwerk und nervt mich höllisch! Ich fahre mit einem Ovalkettrnblatt. Bei jeder Längung (pro Umdrehung 2 Mal) knarzt es. Tusätzlich hat das Schaltwerk nach nun gut 9 Monaten Einsatz (Armutszeugnis!) einiges, fast störend viel, an Kettenspannung verloren! Die Teile werden auf jeden Fall bei Canyon reklamiert!

LG


----------



## denis0082 (21. August 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Beim richtigen Ständer bzw richtiger Klemmung macht das sowas von garnichts aus
> 
> @*eLLWeeBee*
> Bitte um kurzen Bericht nach der ersten Ausfahrt. War denn für 11fach kein anderer Freilauf nötig?


Die Sunrace-Kassetten gehen glaube ich auf einen Standard-Freilauf. Haben auch kein 10er Ritzel, dafür eben das 46er.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (21. August 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Die Sunrace-Kassetten gehen glaube ich auf einen Standard-Freilauf. Haben auch kein 10er Ritzel, dafür eben das 46er.



So isset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th_philipp (21. August 2016)

Ein neuer Erfahrungswert zur Guide RS:
Bei langen und extrem steilen Abfahrten konnte ich den Hebel immer weiter zum Lenker hin drücken. Die Theorie die Bremse nicht dauernd zu belasten und intelligenter zu bremsen funktioniert in extrem steilen Gelände nicht. Entlüften bringt nichts, das ist alles einwandfrei. Aber ich habe einfach mal gesinterte anstatt organische Beläge von SRAM montiert.
Ergebnis: Quietscht schnell bei kalter / feuchter Scheibe (war zu erwarten). Der Druckpunkt verschiebt sich aber nicht! Bin sehr begeistert. Ich hoffe damit komme ich länger durch als mit 2 Sätzen organischer Beläge pro Jahr.

Neuer Erfahrungswert zum Thema Reifen und Tubeless:
Die orginalen Conti 2.2 Trailking mußte ich mit Tubeless nach einem Tag immer etwas nachpumpen. Habe jetzt Maxxis und die Luft hält bisher einwandfrei. Hoffe das bleibt so.

Neuer Erfahrungswert zum Thema Übersetzung:
Hab mal das 24er gegen ein 22er Blatt getauscht. Trainiere gerade für einen Transalp. Mit gepacktem Rucksack und entsprechendem Mehrgewicht tut man sich mit dem 22er einen Gefallen.

*Stand der Dinge nach fast 12 Monaten*
Nächste Woche wird das Spectral 1 Jahr alt. Jetzt stehen knapp 55.000 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr. Es begeistert immer noch und funktioniert einwandfrei und lautlos. Berghoch und runter ist das Rad eine Offenbarung und die Komponenten arbeiten tadellos auf Spitzenniveau.
Ich pflege das Rad allerdings auch wie ein Baby. Ich könnte in der Werkstatt keine Schraube ohne Drehomentschlüssel nach Herstellervorgabe festziehen 

Bisherige Aktionen nach 12 Monaten:
- Im Neuzustand den Rahmen mit 3M Schutzfolie versehen
- 2 Sets organische Bremsbeläge durch
- Conti Reifen seitlich aufgeschlitzt
- Knacken (Ursache: Schraube am Umlenlhebel ab Werk nicht richtig fest)
- Knacken (Ursache: Nippel oder Speiche am Hinterrad. Öl auf Nippel und leicht bewegt - Ruhe)
- Laufräder minimal nachzentriert
- Seilzug getauscht nachdem Außenhülle angerissen war
- Umrüstung auf Tubeless
- Bremse und Reverb-Hebel wurden auf eine Matchmakerschelle vereint
- Eine  Matchmaker-Schelle mußte erneuert werden, das das Alugewinde durch war
- Bremsen entlüftet


----------



## eLLWeeBee (21. August 2016)

@basti.rlp was hast du für eine Kettenführung für dein Ovales Kettenblatt?

Meine Pike knackt übrigens auch neuerdings. Ist wohl die Gabelkrone was man so ließt.


----------



## mani.r (21. August 2016)

Weiß jemand ob ein Fox Float X in einen Spectral CF Rahmen passt?
Der DB Inline ist nicht so meins.

Danke


----------



## basti.rlp (22. August 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> @basti.rlp was hast du für eine Kettenführung für dein Ovales Kettenblatt?
> 
> Meine Pike knackt übrigens auch neuerdings. Ist wohl die Gabelkrone was man so ließt.



Beim Wolftooth 30er bin ich bei der von Canyon montierten e-13 geblieben. In den Alpen (28er Bionicon) bin ich ohne gefahren. Aber auch nur weil das Bionicon ein bb30 Blatt ist und die Kettenführung mit der resultierenden Kettenlinie nicht passt. Hatte das Bionicon aber noch …


----------



## th_philipp (22. August 2016)

mani.r schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob ein Fox Float X in einen Spectral CF Rahmen passt?
> Der DB Inline ist nicht so meins.
> 
> Danke



Ja, hier ist ein Bild dazu:
http://singletrackworld.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2014/10/PA040023.jpg


----------



## tommy_86 (22. August 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> @basti.rlp was hast du für eine Kettenführung für dein Ovales Kettenblatt?
> 
> Meine Pike knackt übrigens auch neuerdings. Ist wohl die Gabelkrone was man so ließt.



Hatte ich am Anfang auch, hab einfach etwas Ballistol zwischen Standrohre und Krone gesprüht und seit dem ist Ruhe


----------



## Mart_n (22. August 2016)

Hi,
bei dem Bild von Barnes Bike mit dem Float X, weiß jemand was das für eine Sattelstütze ist?
@eLLWeeBee, hast du die Original Sram Kurbel vom 2fach Antrieb genommen oder braucht man da eine andere, bzgl der Kettenlinie (Sorry wenn die Frage etwas doof ist)?
Danke schön!

Gruß, 
Martin


----------



## mohlo (22. August 2016)

Mart_n schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei dem Bild von Barnes Bike mit dem Float X, weiß jemand was das für eine Sattelstütze ist?


Rockshox Reverb


----------



## Mart_n (22. August 2016)

Aaaahhh,
SORRY!!! Ich meinte natürlich SattelKLEMME! Die Stütze kenn ich
Aber danke schön!
Gruß, 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (22. August 2016)

Mart_n schrieb:


> Aaaahhh,
> SORRY!!! Ich meinte natürlich SattelKLEMME! Die Stütze kenn ich
> Aber danke schön!
> Gruß,
> Martin


Das müsste eine CANYON Seat Clamp E93-13. Die ist z. B. an meinen Ultimate und Inflite verbaut...


----------



## Mart_n (22. August 2016)

Danke mohle!
Gruß, 
Martin


----------



## eLLWeeBee (22. August 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Beim Wolftooth 30er bin ich bei der von Canyon montierten e-13 geblieben. In den Alpen (28er Bionicon) bin ich ohne gefahren. Aber auch nur weil das Bionicon ein bb30 Blatt ist und die Kettenführung mit der resultierenden Kettenlinie nicht passt. Hatte das Bionicon aber noch …



Ah okay also hast du ein EX, dachte du hättest es so umgebaut. Habe ja jetzt das 32er Oval von Bionicon dran, aber bin unsicher welche Kettenführung passt. Meinst du diese von OneUp wird funktionieren? https://www.bike-components.de/de/OneUp/Chain-Guide-S3-E-Kettenfuehrung-p50298/



tommy_86 schrieb:


> Hatte ich am Anfang auch, hab einfach etwas Ballistol zwischen Standrohre und Krone gesprüht und seit dem ist Ruhe



Das werde ich ausprobieren, danke für den Tipp! 
Wenn man die Gabel einschickt bekommt man eine neue Krone, aber darf auch selber das Steuerrohr kürzen. 



Mart_n schrieb:


> @eLLWeeBee, hast du die Original Sram Kurbel vom 2fach Antrieb genommen oder braucht man da eine andere, bzgl der Kettenlinie (Sorry wenn die Frage etwas doof ist)?
> Danke schön!
> 
> Gruß,
> Martin



Ja habe die Zwei originalen Kettenblätter mitsamt Spider an der Kurbel demontiert und das Bionicon angeschraubt. Sind drei T25 Torx Schrauben.
Kette läuft auf dem 5. Gang hinten gerade. Denke das passt so.


----------



## Mart_n (22. August 2016)

Danke für die Antwort!
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## basti.rlp (22. August 2016)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Ah okay also hast du ein EX, dachte du hättest es so umgebaut. Habe ja jetzt das 32er Oval von Bionicon dran, aber bin unsicher welche Kettenführung passt. Meinst du diese von OneUp wird funktionieren? https://www.bike-components.de/de/OneUp/Chain-Guide-S3-E-Kettenfuehrung-p50298/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prinzipiell können alle KeFüs auch für die ovalen KB's verwendet werden. Man muss nur bedenken, dass das KB mal "größer", mal "kleiner" ist. Bein 32er musst du dir also ein KeFü organisieren, die nach oben Spielraum bietet. Beim 30er von mir habe ich die KeFü nicht in der 30er Position einstellen können, da es sonst schleift.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (22. August 2016)

Danke für die Auskunft. Also bisschen try and error. 
Hab die von OneUp jetzt mal bestellt und werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (22. August 2016)

Bitte, bitte. 

In Punkto Knackgeräusche bin ich zudem weiter - es war die Kassette. Canyon verbaut leider nicht die teure Variante sondern vielmehr die genietete Version. Und genau die haben wohl bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung mal mehr und weniger (da ovales KB) geknackt. Ordentlich Kettenspray hat abgeholfen.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (24. August 2016)

Weiß jemand die tretlagergehäusebreite aus dem Kopf? Ich glaub ich hab einen spacer vergessen beim Umbau.

Edit: Okay hab schon gefunden 92mm...
Habe auf der Anstirebsseite nur die Endkappe des Tretlagers und den Wellendichtring drauf. Der Wellendichtring liegt aber nicht komplett an. Da es ein Wellendichtring ist, gehe ich mal davon aus das sich das so gehört richtig?


----------



## Vegder (25. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Spectral CF. Bin es jetzt ein Jahr lang gefahren und waren grad für 3 Tage in PDS. Das Rad macht richtig Spaß. Es geht um Längen besser bergauf als mein ehemaliges Spitfire und bergab ebenfalls besser, sportlicher und präziser. Insgesamt ist man einfach deutlich schneller unterwegs.

Folgendes wurde getauscht: Reifen, Lenker, Sattel, Luftfederkolben Gabel (auf 150 mm), Dämpfer.

Fazit nach 3 Tagen feinstem Geballer: die Guide fliegt raus (nicht standfest genug), der Monarch fühlt sich deutlich besser an als der Canecreek. Ansonsten einfach nur geil! Ich war auf den blauen und roten Strecken nicht langsamer unterwegs als mit dem geliehenen V10.

Das laute Geklapper kam anscheinend von der Kette auf der Kettenstrebe. Habe den Plastikschutz gegen mastic tape ersetzt, nun ist Ruhe und ich bleibe nicht mehr mit der Ferse hängen.

Die Kettenführung ist schon 2 mal auseinander gefallen, habe sie jetzt mit 2 Kabelbindern fixiert.

Wegen Knarzen ab und zu mal das Tretlager fetten und die Schraube am Hauptlager der Wippe nachziehen.
Bin erstaunt was die leichten XM Laufräder wegstecken (der stabile Zweit-LRS war für PDS noch nicht fertig).

Mit der Pike bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden wenns schnell und ruppig wird. AWK ist bestellt.

Ansonsten alles top


----------



## Vegder (25. August 2016)

Ach und die Reverb nervt auch, hat schon nach ein paar Monaten angefangen einzusacken. Habe mich nur noch nicht durchgerungen sie weg zu schicken.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (25. August 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> @*eLLWeeBee*
> Bitte um kurzen Bericht nach der ersten Ausfahrt. War denn für 11fach kein anderer Freilauf nötig?



Die ersten paar Kilometer sind gerollt...

Was sofort auffällt und was ich persönlich richtig feier ist wie leise der Antrieb geworden ist! Keine Kettenklappern mehr auf dem Umwerfer, kein Rattern von der Canyon Kettenführung, egal ob Treppen runter oder droppen, man hört nur noch Reifen und die Dämpfer schmatzen. 

Zur Übersetzung von 32er Oval und 11-46 Kassette bleibt festzuhalten, dass man bis 30km/h mittreten kann ohne das es nach Hamster aussieht. Das Ovale Kettenblatt macht sich beim langsamen Bergauf durch einen spürbar runderen Tritt bemerkbar. Zudem habe ich das Gefühl das man damit deutlich kraftvoller beschleunigen kann. Im Moment des Totpunkts, beim wechsel der Krafteinwirkung aufs andere Pedal wenn die Pedale vertikal stehen entspricht der Umfang einem 28er Blatt und wird dann im weiteren verlauf wieder zu einem 32er Blatt. So kann ich mir das geile Beschleunigen erklären.

Das X1 Schaltwerk war ruckzuck eingestellt und schaltet Butterweich auch aufs 46er Ritzel. Leider fällt die Kette nach ca. einer Umdrehung rückwärts treten aufs nächstkleinere Ritzel runter, was wohl bei vielen 11-Fach Antrieben der Fall ist. Mir ist es bei den Ausfahrten nicht negativ aufgefallen, da nie eine Situation entsteht wo man im ersten Rückwärts tritt.

Gewicht des Spectral XL ist von 12,8kg vor Umbau auf 12,3kg gesunken. (Sattel, Lenker, Bremse usw. schon geändert, Tubeless)

Bisher bin ich begeistert vom Umbau!


----------



## eLLWeeBee (25. August 2016)

Vegder schrieb:


> Fazit nach 3 Tagen feinstem Geballer: die Guide fliegt raus (nicht standfest genug), der Monarch fühlt sich deutlich besser an als der Canecreek.



Guide taugt für mich auch nicht, habe ich gegen MT5 getauscht...

Das mit dem Dämpfer wundert mich aber. Was hat dir am DBInline nicht gepasst? Hast du mal mit den Einstellungen gespielt?
Ich musste mit meinen 94kg nackt auch ein wenig vom Basetune abweichen und auch die Spaceranzahl mehrmals ändern, aber empfinde den Dämpfer jetzt als perfekt und unglaublich sensibel. Dagegen ist die Pike regelrecht hölzern.


----------



## Vegder (25. August 2016)

Ich muss zugeben dass ich noch nicht mit den spacern gespielt habe. Egal wie ich die Druckstufe, Zugstufe und Luftdruck verändere, er ist niemals so sensibel wie der Monarch. Grobe Schläge schlucken sie beide sehr gut.
Das Ganze ist sehr subjektiv, bin bei Weitem kein Profi, aber insgesamt fühlt sich der Monarch komfortabler an und gleichzeitig genau so potent. Bergauf geben sie sich auch nicht viel.


----------



## mr proper (5. September 2016)

Vegder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Spectral CF. Bin es jetzt ein Jahr lang gefahren und waren grad für 3 Tage in PDS. Das Rad macht richtig Spaß. Es geht um Längen besser bergauf als mein ehemaliges Spitfire und bergab ebenfalls besser, sportlicher und präziser. Insgesamt ist man einfach deutlich schneller unterwegs.
> 
> Folgendes wurde getauscht: Reifen, Lenker, Sattel, Luftfederkolben Gabel (auf 150 mm), Dämpfer.
> ...


Genau meine Erfahrungen.

Das Klappern kamm bei mir auch von der sehr nahe an der Kette liegenden Kettenstrebe, habe mir auch mit einer vernünftigen Kettenstrebenschoner Abhilfe geschaffen den orginalen raus gehauen.
Bremse empfehle ich Saint oder XT, seid Jahren gut aber das ist glaubenskrieg.
Bei der Pike besorge dir ne Ordentliche Dämpfung,
die AWK ist auch erstmal gut, geht hald über die Federkennlinie beseitigt schnell und günstig so einige Probleme die die Pike anscheinent doch hat, aber trotzdem bleibt die Dämfung in der Gabel mittelmäßig, entweder neue Gabel, oder neue Dämpfung. Vom Preis kommt in beiden Optionen das Gleiche bei rum. Meine Pike knartzt aber nun nach einem Jahr dauereinsatz in der Gabelkrone sie ist gerade bei Fast zum ersten Service. Mal sehen wie lange die danach knarzfrei bleibt.
Mit dem tausch auf Monarch bin ich auch mega zufrieden der CC ist einfach schrunz auch nach peniblem einstellen kommt er nicht an den Monarch rann, und dazu hält der CC auch noch nichtmal.
Leider wurde der Monarch ohne Pigibag bei mir jetzt auch schon ein par mal sehr heiß und hat dann deutlich an Peformence verloren.

Egal geile Karre mit winzigen Problemen die aber alle zu beheben sind.


----------



## Vincy (6. September 2016)

*


----------



## Gum-mi (13. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin mit meiner SRAM Guide rs auch nicht ganz zufrieden.
Allgemein habe ich das Gefühl, dass diese mit meinem Gewicht von 97KG in steilen und langen Passagen überfordert ist.
In der letzten Abfahrt mit knapp 1000hm habe ich mir fast die Finger abgebrochen und siehe da die Bremse ist defekt.
Kein ordentlicher Druckpunkt und keine Standfestigkeit mehr.

Bremse entlüftet aber dann hatte Sie hinten plötzlich zu gemacht.
Rad zum Profi gebracht und nochmal entlüftet lassen (vielleicht selber zu blöd dafür) aber leider das selbe Ergebnis. und die Aussage, die ist im Eimer.

Nun zu meiner Frage,
kann ich die Bremse ohne Rad zu Canyon einschicken?
Hat das mal jemand gemacht? Keinen Bock auf das Rad ewig zu warten und es für den Transport zu demontieren.
Außerdem hole ich mir jetzt eine Magura mt Trail. Die sollte für mich besser passen.

Noch ne Frage,
Hat jemand mit der Magura mt Trail Erfahrung?

LG

gum-mi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2016)

Frag Canyon, was die Garantie auf deine evtl defekte Guide angeht. Nicht irgendeinen "Profi". Früher konnte man immer alles nach Rücksprache zu Canyon einzeln einschicken, aber wie das heute ist - keine Ahnung. Einfach hinschicken geht nicht.

MT5 sollte unbedingt besser sein. MT Trail hat hinten doch nur den kleinen Sattel - reicht dir das ? Auf nsmb ist ein Test von der Trail.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (13. September 2016)

MT5 fahre ich auch am CF mit meinen 96kg. 
Kein Vergleich zur RS


----------



## Gum-mi (16. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Frag Canyon, was die Garantie auf deine evtl defekte Guide angeht. Nicht irgendeinen "Profi". Früher konnte man immer alles nach Rücksprache zu Canyon einzeln einschicken, aber wie das heute ist - keine Ahnung. Einfach hinschicken geht nicht.
> 
> MT5 sollte unbedingt besser sein. MT Trail hat hinten doch nur den kleinen Sattel - reicht dir das ? Auf nsmb ist ein Test von der Trail.



Habt Recht, der MT5 ist in Preis / Leistung sehr gut.
Problem hat sich gelöst, kann die Bremse einzeln einschicken.

Aber das Canyon Service-Webformular ist für den Ar... nach 10 Tagen kein Feedback und keine Bestätigung auf Eingang.
Es ist traurig zu sehen das die Prozesse bei Canyon noch immer nicht sauber funktionieren.


----------



## rsracer (24. September 2016)

Servus Leute. Kann mir jemand sagen welchen umwerfertyp ich für das Spectral Cf 2016 genau brauche. Will auf XTR umrüsten und da gibt es ja soviele verschiedene. Side down top swing keine ahnung


----------



## rsracer (24. September 2016)

direkt mount mit oder ohne irgendeiner platte ????


----------



## rsracer (24. September 2016)

Sorry 2x11 gruppe
würde der passen   http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...umwerfer-fd-m9025-2x11-fach-gewichtsoptimiert


----------



## jofland (8. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir nach einem Jahr mal die Lager geöffnet und angeschaut:

Die kleinen Lager (Schwinge, Horstlink) sind noch OK, aber es war kein Fett mehr drin.
Die Hauptlager und die Schwingenhauptlager sind total verrostet. Das Hauptlager auf der Antriebsseite war fest.
Die Gleitlager am Dämpfer sind quasi fest.
Ich hab jetzt alle Rahmenlager gängig gemacht und komplett mit Fett gefüllt. Geht wieder etwas geschmeidiger.


----------



## Vegder (15. Oktober 2016)

Hi.
Laufen die schaltzüge im rahmen durch zughüllen?
Dachte die wären durchgehend und hab den hinteren schaltzug einfach rausgezogen. Ich bekomme den neuen jetzt nicht unten raus.
Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Oktober 2016)

Vegder schrieb:


> Hi.
> Laufen die schaltzüge im rahmen durch zughüllen?
> Dachte die wären durchgehend und hab den hinteren schaltzug einfach rausgezogen. Ich bekomme den neuen jetzt nicht unten raus.
> Danke für eure hilfe.


Im Rahmen (Hauptrahmen) wird der Schaltzug lediglich durch eine dünne Hülle gezogen. Sprich: Oben am Steuerrohr endet die Außenhülle und unten am Tretlager geht sie wieder weiter - musst unten die Schutzlappe abnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegder (15. Oktober 2016)

Habs geschafft. Am besten den zug vom umwerfer abschrauben sowie gabel ausbauen. 
Elendes Gefummel...


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Oktober 2016)

Vegder schrieb:


> Habs geschafft. Am besten den zug vom umwerfer abschrauben sowie gabel ausbauen.
> Elendes Gefummel...



Gabel ausbauen - whaaaaaaat? Haha, never.


----------



## Hailwood (27. November 2016)

corfel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand etwas zur Grösse helfen! Hab ein Spectral CF 9.0 in Grösse S gekauft und mich über den Chat beraten lassen.
> Jetzt habe ich das Bike bekommen bin aber nicht sicher ob es doch zu klein ist. Habe eine SL von 79cm und bin 173cm Gross, der PPS auf der Canyon Homepage brachte mir Grösse M. Er meinte ihm Chat er würde bei mir eher auf ein S als auf ein M setzen da ich doch eher sportlich fahre. Bei Komfortabler Sitzposition könne ich das M nehmen.hab mich dann für das S Entschieden.Was meint Ihr dazu,wäre sehr Froh um ein Feedback von Euch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hailwood (27. November 2016)

Interessant. Ich habe exakt dieselben Proportionen wie du und stand vor demselben Problem. PPS hat mit allerdings zum S geraten, also habe ich das AL 7 in S bestellt, war allerdings skeptisch. In der Tat war es mir dann viel zu kompakt und das Bike ging nach 1 km Probefahren zurück. Ich tauschte es gegen einen Aufpreis in ein CF 9.0 in Grösse M ein. Diese Grösse passt viel besser und jetzt findet auch eine 700 mL Flasche problemlos Platz im Rahmendreieck. Einzig habe ich den Vorbau gegen einen 35-er Spank getauscht. Jetzt passt die Geometrie optimal.
Schade sehe ich den Thread erst ein halbes Jahr nach Erstellung....
Gruess, us em Oberbaselbiet


----------



## jmertgen (27. November 2016)

173...und 79.......M.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincy (13. Februar 2017)

Justin Leov and his *Canyon Spectral CF*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/33-bikes-of-the-2w-gravity-enduro-rotorua.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (13. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Justin Leov and his *Canyon Spectral CF*
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/33-bikes-of-the-2w-gravity-enduro-rotorua.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574335



Geile Lackierung!


----------



## eLLWeeBee (14. Februar 2017)

Vincy schrieb:


> Justin Leov and his *Canyon Spectral CF*
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/33-bikes-of-the-2w-gravity-enduro-rotorua.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 574335



Schönes Ding! Gibts da irgendwo Specs?
Schaut optisch nach 160mm vorne aus wie es auch Joe Barnes fährt.
Und wundert mich das hinten ein getarnter Maxxis drauf ist.


----------



## RBStratos (17. Februar 2017)

Ich melde mich an hier ins Wartezimmer
2017 Spectral cf 9.0 ex  in XL Liefertermin noch unbekannt . Auf HP steht sofort noch keine email bekommen von canyon aber bestellung Bestätigung habe ich .


----------



## ham81 (24. Februar 2017)

Auch ich bin am überlegen mir ein Spectral CF zuzulegen. Da die Bergaufqualitäten hier eher wenig beschrieben werden, würden mich eure Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich interessieren. Das Bike soll mir hier in Berchtesgaden als Allrounder dienen, also auch gut bergauf gehen


----------



## Terencehill82 (24. Februar 2017)

ham81 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin am überlegen mir ein Spectral CF zuzulegen. Da die Bergaufqualitäten hier eher wenig beschrieben werden, würden mich eure Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich interessieren. Das Bike soll mir hier in Berchtesgaden als Allrounder dienen, also auch gut bergauf gehen


Sehr leichtes Trailbike welches hervorragend berghoch geht.
Mit ein paar kleinen Upgrades um die 12 Kilo fahrfertig,trotzdem bergab extrem potent.
Kann es nur empfehlen.Auch für Touren in den Alpen


----------



## Joemac (8. März 2017)

ham81 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin am überlegen mir ein Spectral CF zuzulegen. Da die Bergaufqualitäten hier eher wenig beschrieben werden, würden mich eure Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich interessieren. Das Bike soll mir hier in Berchtesgaden als Allrounder dienen, also auch gut bergauf gehen



Ja, auch ich bin schon viel hochgefahren mit dem Spectral! Geiles DING, bin einen Marathon mit über 2000HM gefahren, geht ohne Probleme und war erstaunt wie ich einige überholen konnte (liegt sicherlich nicht nur am Bike), aber es geht.
Vom Berg runter ist ja klar, damit kannst du vieles machen.

Einfach gesagt, das Spectral macht SPASS!


----------



## knuddelbaers (11. März 2017)

Hab es heute wieder krachen lassen ;-)  .... anschließend gab es einen Vollwaschgang ...war nach 2 Ausfahrten ohne Wäsche auch bitternötig.


----------



## Mart_n (30. März 2017)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,
bitte nicht steinigen, ist nur mal eine Idee! Vorab, ich hab ein 2015er CF 9.0, die Pike hab ich auf 150mm getravelt. Soweit alles gut, das Radl macht echt Laune! Angetan vom Scale Sizing bei Liteville und einem Interview mit Peter Denk, der sein 29er mit 650b Hinterrad fährt, habe ich mir folgendes Gedacht:
130mm 29er Gabel und 29er VR ins Spectral? Bin absolut kein Profi, aber die Geo sollte sich doch dann nur minimal ändern, oder? Vorne das bessere Überrollverhalten, hinten weiterhin die sehr gute Beschleunigen, durch das kurze Heck die Verspieltheit und der für mich absolut ausreichende Grip. Oder ist das die beknackteste Idee, die ich je hatte?
Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Do it in the Dirt (20. April 2017)

Hallo Spectral Gemeinde! 
Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral CF 8.0 EX 2017.
Freue mich schon riesig auf die erste Ausfahrt! Bevor es losgeht, hätte ich noch zwei Fragen an euch:
1. Schaut euch bitte mal das Foto an - ist das normal, dass diese "Aufnahme" so weit rausschaut? Für was ist das? Umwerfer? Kettenführung?
2. Hinterreifen Minion Semislick - gleich runtermachen oder taugt der was im Mittelgebirge? Ich fahre auch mal im Nassen (in der Rhön ist´s Wetter halt nicht immer schön), ansonsten Touren mit viel Trailanteil (überwiegend S1, maximal S2 Trails). Wie sind hier eure Erfahrungen? Ich möchte hier aber keine Reifendiskussion anzetteln 
DANKE im Voraus für Euer Feedback
Gruß Oli


----------



## Terencehill82 (20. April 2017)

Do it in the Dirt schrieb:


> Hallo Spectral Gemeinde!
> Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral CF 8.0 EX 2017.
> Freue mich schon riesig auf die erste Ausfahrt! Bevor es losgeht, hätte ich noch zwei Fragen an euch:
> 1. Schaut euch bitte mal das Foto an - ist das normal, dass diese "Aufnahme" so weit rausschaut? Für was ist das? Umwerfer? Kettenführung?
> ...


Ist für einen Umwerfer.
Den SS kann man schon fahren,gute Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt.
Achte mal darauf ob der Hinterbau bei Dir auch klappert bei Wurzelteppichen etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmertgen (20. April 2017)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Ist für einen Umwerfer.
> Den SS kann man schon fahren,gute Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt.
> Achte mal darauf ob der Hinterbau bei Dir auch klappert bei Wurzelteppichen etc.


Das nicht der Hinterbau der klappert... Das die Leitung der Reverb.... [emoji4] 
An die Befestigungs Schrauben kann man auch eine Kettenführung montieren... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sleyver (20. April 2017)

An meinem 2015er klappert nichts am Hinterbau. Auch nicht die Reverb Leitung.


----------



## DerBube (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir ist gestern der Dämpfer (DB Inline) aus meinem Spectral EX geklaut worden. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuem.

Ich wiege fahrfertig 75kg und tendiere hier im Taunus richtig Trail, eher leichtes Endurofahren.

1. Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem DB Inline Coil Dämpfer im Spektral?
2. Welcher Dämpfer ist bei meinem Gewicht allgemein zu empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## mr proper (27. Juni 2017)

Kann ich nach dem We Berichten


----------



## DerBube (4. Juli 2017)

mr proper schrieb:


> Kann ich nach dem We Berichten


Na und wie lief das Wochenende?


----------



## BenniM (4. Juli 2017)

Das interessiert mich ebenfalls. Wäre der Dämpfer nicht so teuer hätte ich ihn mir schon längst zum Testen gekauft


----------



## mr proper (6. Juli 2017)

Ach ja,
Jau es wurde aus Beruflich und Privat
bedingtem Zeitmangel nur ne sehr kleine sehr kleine Runde, die Feder noch ein Grad zu weich. Neue Härtere ist bestellt.
Grundsätzlich stellte sich aber schon beim Standartsetting und Parkplatztest ein Breites grinsen ein. Super geiles a
Ansprechen  (aber eben auch mit zu weicher Feder) gelegentlichen Durchschlägen und zu viel Sag 35% Stand er erstaunlich stabil im Federweg und sprach mega gut an. Aber alles nur sehr wage da auch die Fahrweise sehr sanft und angepasst war.
Grundsätzlich ist aber einfach an zu merken das Stahlfeder Dämpfer in Sachen Performance einfach immer noch in einer anderen Liga spielen. Jetzt muss aber einfach erstmal die Passende Feder rein und denn mal schauen wie es passt und ob denn alles zur Progresion des Hinterbaues passt und wenn nich ob das die Dämpfung regeln kann.


----------



## Dissektion (6. Juli 2017)

Wieviel lbs bei welchem Fahrergewicht solls jetzt werden?
Ich hätte mir für meine 103kg 550 lbs ausgerechnet.

Grüße, Rene


----------



## mr proper (8. Juli 2017)

Habe eine bei 80kg Fahrfertig gerade eine 450er Feder drin (aber eben zu weich für mein empfinden) und eine 500er bestellt, sollte die Tage kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dissektion (8. Juli 2017)

mr proper schrieb:


> Habe eine bei 80kg Fahrfertig gerade eine 450er Feder drin (aber eben zu weich für mein empfinden) und eine 500er bestellt, sollte die Tage kommen.


Hmmm, dann gibts für meine 103kg "rein athletisches" Körpergewicht keine Stahlfeder mehr für den DB Coil die hart genug wäre wenn du bei 80 fahrfertig schon zur 500er greifst.


----------



## Dissektion (9. Juli 2017)

Jetzt hab ich gesehen, Manitou hat den Revox Pro in 190x51 - der ist sogar bezahlbar - mit Federstärken bis 650lbs. Die Feder kostet 25€ bei Bike Components

2 Fragen beschäftigen mich gerade:

Kenn den Dämpfer jemand? taugt der was?
Passt die Feder auch auf den CC DB Coil?
Grüße, Rene


----------



## jmertgen (15. August 2017)

Ich fahre Rahmen Größe L
Habe rock shox reverb 1x remote mit 170mm verbaut und passt perfekt... Kann die Stütze sogar noch ganz im Rahmen versenken. 
Und die Ergonomie vom Hebel echt um Welten besser als der Alte. 
Kann ich also nur empfehlen! 
Die Connectamajig Verbindung habe ich allerdings weg gelassen, da ich die alte Leitung im Rahmen belassen habe. 
Entlüften musste ich eh! 
Und mit der Connectamajig wäre es eventuell nen bissel eng geworden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Walter08 (25. Februar 2018)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ist UD Carbon. Mit farbigen Lack fällt es viel geringer auf.



Ich nutze mal den älteren Beitrag, als es um den Carbonrahmen in Stealth ging.
Auch mein 2016er CF in Stealth sieht nicht wirklich gut aus.
Hat schon mal jemand den Rahmen nachträglich lackieren lassen?

Wie ist denn die CF-Variante in blau von Canyon lackiert?


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2018)

Bei schwarz hat man Sichtcarbon (nur Klarlack). Bei jeder anderen Farbe ist es Decklack, man sieht also das Carbon nicht.


----------



## Walter08 (25. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei schwarz hat man Sichtcarbon (nur Klarlack). Bei jeder anderen Farbe ist es Decklack, man sieht also das Carbon nicht.


Danke, dann wundert mich allerdings, dass so viele den CF-Rahmen in stealth haben, also ohne Decklack, weil schön ist was anderes.

Ist das neue CF 9.0 (2018) in stealth ebenfalls in der Optik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadl (25. Februar 2018)

jmertgen schrieb:


> Was'n das für ein Schutzblech?


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2018)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Danke, dann wundert mich allerdings, dass so viele den CF-Rahmen in stealth haben, also ohne Decklack, weil schön ist was anderes.



Das ist Geschmackssache...
Grundsätzlich ist es von Modell zu Modell verschieden. Manchmal hat man Glück und bekommt ein Bike das optisch gut ausschaut, manchmal eben nicht. Mich würde es aber nicht stören wenn man das Carbon darunter sieht.


----------



## wadl (25. Februar 2018)

Also ich hab das 2015er in blau - bis auf die blauen Applikationen hat das auch nur ne bläuliche Klarlackschicht auf dem Carbon und ich finds genial!


----------



## jmertgen (25. Februar 2018)

Zefal fm20
https://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/s...op=DE&ef_id=WpMMhwAAAN41Xygb:20180225192039:s

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Walter08 (25. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist Geschmackssache...
> Grundsätzlich ist es von Modell zu Modell verschieden. Manchmal hat man Glück und bekommt ein Bike das optisch gut ausschaut, manchmal eben nicht. Mich würde es aber nicht stören wenn man das Carbon darunter sieht.



Das Carbon generell ist vermutlich nicht das Problem. Aber gerade bei Sonne sieht der Rahmen sehr stark gebraucht aus, eben besonders als wenn man an allen Ecken und Kanten ordentlich gescheuert hätte.
Ich hatte mir mal ein gebrauchtes blaues CF aus 2015 angesehen, da war mir das so nicht aufgefallen.
An meinem Rahmen sieht der Carbon ähnlich wie die Fotos weiter vorne hier im Thread aus.


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2018)

dann suche mal mit google nach UD Carbon, das ist einfach normal.


----------



## Walter08 (25. Februar 2018)

OK, mag so sein, dass das Carbon normal aussieht, dann habe ich mich eben von den Bildern bei Canyon und auch bei anderen Portalen täuschen lassen. Leider habe ich auch noch einen direkten Vergleich zu meinem alten Spectral AL 8.0 in stealth.
Da sieht das AL-stealth richtig edel aus.

Außerdem kannte ich bislang von Freunden nur die Carbon-Räder von Giant, Cube, usw. Das sind schön lackierte Carbon-Rahmen.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (22. April 2018)

Mein Rahmen hat Ausschlag
Nachdem ich heute mein bike nach sehr langer Zeit mal ordentlich abgebraust habe, sind mir einige Stellen am Rahmen komisch vorgekommen. Es sieht aus wie Schmutz und fühlt sich an wie feinste Pickel. Kann es sein das der klarklack irgendwie hochkommt? Wie gesagt das ist an mehreren Stellen am Hauptrahmen zu finden.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (24. April 2018)

Ernsthaft? Bin ich wieder der erste den es erwischt hat?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (24. April 2018)

Ich hab ein blaues und mittlerweile überall Einschläge. An manchen löst sich etwas der Klarlack aber sowas wie bei dir konnte ich nicht feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegder (12. Mai 2018)

Hallo.
Habe ein Problem am hinterbau: wenn ich die Schrauben zwischen sitzstreben und Wippe zu feste abziehe drehen sich die Lager nicht mehr. 
Maximum sind etwa 3-4 Nm. 
Lager sind neu.
Die Schrauben lockern sich ständig, mit loctite geht es etwas besser.
Hat schomal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Gruß Andy


----------



## sunchild (12. Mai 2018)

Vegder schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe ein Problem am hinterbau: wenn ich die Schrauben zwischen sitzstreben und Wippe zu feste abziehe drehen sich die Lager nicht mehr.
> Maximum sind etwa 3-4 Nm.
> Lager sind neu.
> ...


Ich hatte das auch mal dass die Schraube sich gelockert hat, trotz Loctite mittelfest. Ich habe dann beide Gewinde gereinigt, das der Schraube ist recht einfach das andere natürlich nicht so einfach. Danach hatte ich keine Probleme mehr. Ich hatte einen Lappen genommen und diesen mit dem Fingernagel in das Gewinde gedrückt, dann die Schraube rausgedreht. Lappen immer wieder neu positioniert.


----------



## Vegder (12. Mai 2018)

Ok Danke, werd's mal versuchen.


----------



## Walter08 (31. Mai 2018)

ok, ich poste auch mal hier im speziellen CF-Thread.
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere schon ähnliche Kratzer "gesammelt".

Jetzt hat es auch mein CF-Bike erwischt. Eine Unachtsamkeit beim Abstellen an der Mauer und schon war das Bike abgeruscht und die Kratzer sind im Rahmen. Vermutlich nur im Klarlack, aber trotzdem, nicht schön.






Bitte keine Äusserungen, "das ist ja nur ein Bike" o. "das ist ein Sportgerät", die nützen mir nicht viel.

Ich möchte einfach nur wissen, wir ihr kleinere Kratzer an dem CF-Rahmen in stealth beseitigt habt.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

